# Jena - Teil 2



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Benji (2. Dezember 2009)

Wer mal in Jena zugegen ist sollte mal den Weg vom Fürstenbrunnen zur Lobdeburg testen (Wegmarkierung Rot-Weiß-Rot).
Länge ca. 6 km, aber wirklich teilweise Handtuchbreite und schweinsgeil. Fahrtrichtung ist eigentlich egal, weil in beide Richtungen sehr, sehr lustig.
Am besten in der Woche fahren, wegen dem Wandervolk, auf dem Weg könnte es an manchen Stellen ganz ganz schlimm eng werden 
Ansonsten Kette immer schön rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (2. Dezember 2009)

Hat schon mal jemand einen Night Ride über die "Mittlere" Gemacht?
Wenn ja wie ist das so.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Benji (2. Dezember 2009)

na hallo, wasn hier los.

ja nightride auf der hori ham wir (matsch und meiner einer) schonmal gemacht. macht schon viel spaß, aber man sollte die augen aufhalten ;-)

b


----------



## not.the.one (2. Dezember 2009)

Benji schrieb:


> Wer mal in Jena zugegen ist sollte mal den Weg vom Fürstenbrunnen zur Lobdeburg testen.



Na schoenen Dank auch, was soll denn dieser Beitrag?
Da oben ist schon so genug Verkehr, da braucht´s nicht noch Werbung.
Man muss den Rotsocken ja nicht noch mehr Angriffsflaeche bieten - sonst eskaliert das mal noch.

@ Kasebi:
Also letzten Mittwoch sollen da im Dunkeln ein paar Leute vom Fuerstenbrunnen bis zur Lobdeburg getourt sein....
Einer sogar mit 32mm-Slickreifen!
Kann also gar nicht soo spannend sein...


----------



## steiltyp (2. Dezember 2009)

@nto: da du noch nicht so lange dabei bist (hier im jena-fred) sei dir der comment verziehen - der erste beitrag wurde übernommen (aus dem nun ersten teil) - das war der start dieses ganzen freds ... damals waren die probleme mit den wanderern noch nich so groß bzw. hat sich das ordnungsamt noch nich reingehängt

ansonsten kann man des nachts auf der hori gut gasgeben - allerdings empfiehlt es sich die strecke zu kennen (wenn man anlieger nutzen will und so  ) aber ein bremspuffer is wichtig!


----------



## not.the.one (2. Dezember 2009)

steiltyp schrieb:


> ... der erste beitrag wurde übernommen (aus dem nun ersten teil) - das war der start dieses ganzen freds ...


Ahhh, alles klar - da hatte ich wohl Tomaten auf den Augen.
Als Erstelldatum ist halt trotzdem heute angegeben.

Und stimmt, damals war das alles noch viel entspannter - zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich allerdings auch schon ein paar Jahre dort oben unterwegs. 


*g*


----------



## overlord (2. Dezember 2009)

not.the.one schrieb:


> Also letzten Mittwoch sollen da im Dunkeln ein paar Leute vom Fuerstenbrunnen bis zur Lobdeburg getourt sein....
> Einer sogar mit 32mm-Slickreifen!


Schneller als mitm MTB is man damit aber auch nicht. 
Vorsicht, kann zu übermäßigen Adrenalin/Endophinausstoß führen!
Bringt einem hinterher nur wacklige Knie und zitternde Hände gepaart mit nem fetten Grinsen ein!


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Dezember 2009)

oha...das mit den neuen freds is ja kurios.
aber egal.
wenisgtens heißen die fortsetzungen nicht mehr '... - teil 1'


----------



## Zoda (2. Dezember 2009)

ich will heut nen nightride über die hori machen, nen knapp 1,5 stunden zu farhn, wer kommt mit?


----------



## Zoda (2. Dezember 2009)

hat sich dann ja somit geklärt, will jemand morgen mitkommen, ca 2 stunden obere und untere horizontale fahrn? wollte so um 1400 bei der holzbrücke über die schnellstraße starten... hat wer bock mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (10. Dezember 2009)

hi, falls noch jemand nen einfachen 25,4er flatbar rumliegen hat (vorzugsweise silbern) den er für lau abgeben würde wäre ich über eine verlautbarung froh ... könnte ihn für die gazelle brauchen


----------



## cappulino (11. Dezember 2009)

@ steiltyp wie breit muss er sein, ich hab glaube noch einen gekürzten liegen


----------



## steiltyp (12. Dezember 2009)

hmm muss nich so breit sein - will eben noch barends unterbringen - da würden mir 56cm schon ausreichen


----------



## cappulino (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi! Komme nur auf 51 cm  das reicht nur für ein Kidsbike ...


----------



## matsch (12. Dezember 2009)

51cm ist ein wenig schmal für barends. ich schau auch mal im keller nach...


----------



## steiltyp (12. Dezember 2009)

ja 51 is mir doch zu knapp - hatte ich vorher - is unangenehm dann die bremsen zu greifen

schneits bei euch auch? ich fange langsam an zu überlegen welches bike ich für die weihnachtstour nutzen kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (15. Dezember 2009)

so wie auf deinem rollfeld gehts in der heimat nicht zu.
man kann mit jedem x-beliebigen radl in jena rumfahrn.
ich schau mal aufm fundbüro nach.


----------



## steiltyp (19. Dezember 2009)

mal ne umfrage - wer ist denn nun zur weihnachtstour am start?! außer mir - dann wissen wir auf wen wir ggf. warten müssen  (am treffpunkt natürlich)

außerdem müssen wir endlich klären wo wir fahren - matsch is ja nu kein problem mehr - ich werde mit der gazelle starten - also ein gang und kein profil, aber an mir solls nich liegen (fahrtechnik passt und laufen kann ich auch  ) aber die hori würd ich mir sparen wollen
oder doch den crushy mit einem gang und rücktritt  dann hab ich spaß und ihr müsst auf der fläche warten

tja dann wann gehts los - wer trifft sich wo usw.


----------



## martn (20. Dezember 2009)

wie... wollt ihr jetz die echt die tradition brechen und ausm zeitzgrund fernbleiben?

von meiner seite wären nochma zwei bis drei leute dabei und meine eltern übernehmen bestimmt auch wieder die verköstigung mit alkoholischen heißgetränken im anschluss.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Dezember 2009)

heute war wahrscheinlich die letzte tour dieses jahr in jena.
wenn ihr heilig abend radeln geht, sitz ich bestimmt grade im zug...


----------



## steiltyp (20. Dezember 2009)

na wenn der martn noch welche mitbringt und die orga wie immer übernehmen will seh ich bei dem wetter kein problem mit zeitzgrund

@agressor: kommt drauf an - unsere weihnachtstour ist wie immer am heiligen vormittag - ich würde dann relativ zeitig in jena starten und über die wöllmisse nach stadtroda radeln ... schön durch den winterwald abseits des salzes
gemütlich wirds eh - ich bin auf jeden fall singlespeed unterwegs


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Dezember 2009)

ja vormittag werd ich, wie immer, briefe ausfahrn. da werd ich bestimmt von 7 bis 12 zu tun haben.
war donnerstag, freitag und gestern insgesamt fast 11h aufm rad:kotz:
ver****** weihnachtsinfopost


----------



## not.the.one (20. Dezember 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> heute war wahrscheinlich die letzte tour dieses jahr in jena.
> wenn ihr heilig abend radeln geht, sitz ich bestimmt grade im zug...



Oh, damned!
Bin dann heute viel zu spaet aus dem Bett gekommen - da wurde es schon fast wieder dunkel 
Nach den Feiertagen bin ich dann auch wieder dabei...

HoHoHo!


----------



## matsch (21. Dezember 2009)

Also da es am 24 sicher eh wieder sch... Nass und Dreckig ist werde ich auf das Schutzblechradl umsteigen. Mir ist es somit gleich wo gefahren wird. Benji und Benno wie sieht das bei euch aus? Könnt euch dann auch wieder in meinem kleinen Bad frisch machen. Nur müssen wir dran denken, dass wir auch wieder nach Jena radeln müssen.


----------



## steiltyp (21. Dezember 2009)

gut der wetterbericht sagt schnee und glatteis um den gefrierpunkt - insofern isses im zeitzgrund wohl noch am besten - gefroren - da dreckt es nich so


----------



## geniusrc10 (21. Dezember 2009)

bin dabei. entweder winterhure oder ssp.
wenn ich hier 8.50 den zug nehme bin ich 9.20 jena west und 9.30 bei matsch. ab dann kann eine startzeit/ort festgelegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (21. Dezember 2009)

na ok dann schlage ich mal einen zeitnahen start 9:45 am johannistor vor


----------



## matsch (21. Dezember 2009)

9:45Uhr am Pumphaus am Wehr. passt doch besser!


----------



## steiltyp (21. Dezember 2009)

pumphaus - meinst dort kurz vor dem märchenbrunnen - an der straßenbahnbrücke?!
jo geht auch - wolln wir dann wieder radweg nehmen oder über die wöllmisse? is salztechnisch eventuell angenehmer


----------



## phiro (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich wäre wieder mit dabei am Weihnachtstag, wäre aber auch für den Zeitzgrund, das passt mir besser  . Nach Jena würde ich wohl eher nicht kommen, bin seit 3 Wochen nicht aufm Rad gewesen und da hab ich also auch nix druff, schaff also nur ein paar wenige KM  .

Nach eurem Zeitplan müsstet ihr ja dann so gegen 10:30 langsam in SRO ankommen oder? Sagt bitte nochmal bescheid vorher wie ihr hinfahrt, da könnte man ja vllt. ein paar Meter entgegenkommen.  

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass ein bissel was liegen bleibt von dem schönen Schnee, wäre ja schade drum. 

gruß Phil

P.S.: bin mitm Crosser am Start, was anderes habsch net da


----------



## matsch (21. Dezember 2009)

@Till: das Ding meine ich


----------



## Benji (21. Dezember 2009)

bin dabei. zeit passt mir auch, werde mit den auto anreisen, hab also noch platz für den erfurter, dann muss der nich den zug nehmen. ich würde sagen, wir parken beim matsch und sind 9:30uhr bei matsch vor der tür. heißt also das ich 8:45uhr in ef beim benno bin.
von meiner seite ist zeitzgrund auch gut, ich bring auch noch den robär mit, wenn der wieder gesund ist. ick freu mich drauf.

b


----------



## martn (21. Dezember 2009)

na bitte, geht doch. die zug- und autoreisenden können freilich auch gleich bis sro anfahren, das spart am ende wohl etwas zeit.


----------



## steiltyp (21. Dezember 2009)

bitte den zeitplan nach rode nich zu knapp legen - ich bin noch nich wieder so fit und will mich nich gleich aus den latschen fahren (erstrecht wenn ich mit dem eisenschwein antrete)
aber das sollte schon alles machbar sein 

ich freu mir auch - lustsch wirds


----------



## phiro (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, hast schon recht, soll ja keiner hetzen  . 

Allerdings wäre es schon ein bissel blöd, wenn wir erst 11 Uhr oder noch später in den Zeitzgrund machen, der Tag ist ja schließlich endlich und der ein oder andere hat ja auch noch was anderes zu tun als bis zur Dunkelheit zu biken  .

gruß Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (22. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich tourenklaus bin, wird eh nich gehetzt! außer bergab... 

zeitplanmäßig könnten wir uns einfach an den vorjahren orientieren, das hat doch immer ganz gut gepasst. weiß noch jemand, wann wir da immer gestartet sind, ich bin grad zu faul, das rauszusuchen.


----------



## matsch (22. Dezember 2009)

Das Starten ist nicht das Problem. Nur wieder mit Glühwein gefüllt und bei Kälte wieder nach Jena zu radeln.... Ich glaub ich nehme Rückwärts den Zug ;-) Muss ja dann Nachmittags wieder nach SRO und den Baum ansingen.
Also 9:30Uhr geht es in Jene los. Das sollte doch passen oder? Von mir aus auch früher....

Ich freu mich!


----------



## steiltyp (22. Dezember 2009)

na das passt schon - mit frost und schnee hat sichs ja nun  - matsch wir kommen (also der dreckige matsch - der auf dem weg)


----------



## geniusrc10 (22. Dezember 2009)

@matsch: hast du noch frauenwald mara fotos bei deinem vater/externe festplatte retten können?

@benjji: ich würde anreise per zug machen. will eh am bhf. noch ne zeitung kaufen. ich fahr doch kostenlos. rückreise würde ich in anspruch nehmen.


----------



## matsch (22. Dezember 2009)

> @matsch: hast du noch frauenwald mara fotos bei deinem vater/externe festplatte retten können?



-ich schaue mal am 24.12 nach. Werde schon noch was finden. bekommst du dann im neuen jahr


----------



## Benji (22. Dezember 2009)

okay, dann fahr ich direkt durch nach jena, wegen rückfahrt nehm ich dich natürlich mit.

treffpunkt dann also 9:30uhr.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (23. Dezember 2009)

ok, ich hab grad mitm johannes telefoniert, der springt 0953 an der neuen schenke in den zug (RB 16205), welcher 0958 in sro ankommt. sollten ortsunkundige mitm zug fahren wollen, wäre das die gelegenheit mit geleitschutz zum startpunkt vor meiner haustür zu finden.

schafft ihr radanreisenden das dann in ner dazu passenden zeit?

und matsch, warum willst du eigentlich nochma nach jena zurück vor der bescherung?


ich freu mich! mal gucken, ob wir den weihnachtsmann wieder treffen...


----------



## Benji (23. Dezember 2009)

also 30minuten anreise von jena nach sro sind sicher schon hart. aber ich denke das akademische viertel sollte gestattet sein ;-)

b


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Dezember 2009)

dann wünsch ich euch mal, dass das glatteis morgen halb 10 schon weg is...:kotz:
und im wald dann natürlitsch viel spass.


----------



## matsch (23. Dezember 2009)

martn schrieb:


> und matsch, warum willst du eigentlich nochma nach jena zurück vor der bescherung?



du die dicken geschenke bekomme ich kaum mit den fahrrad nach sro. und so muss ich am nachmittag nochmals mit dem auto anreisen.
und so kann benji und benno sich auch gleich wieder bei mir hübsch machen. bis denne man hab ich schon lust auf den glühwein


----------



## Benji (25. Dezember 2009)

war ne schöne runde, ich hoffe es kommen bald ein paar bilder, damit die erinnerung noch etwas aufrecht erhalten wird ;-)

ansonsten schöne feiertage noch.

b


----------



## steiltyp (25. Dezember 2009)

zu befehl herr fredersteller
wenn ich jetzt sage "war ne schöne runde" glaubt mir das wohl keiner, weil ich so abgekackt bin  aber die strecke und die winterlandschaft waren mal wieder sehr hübsch und bergab hatte ich ja auch spaß 
noch vielen dank an alle, die es auf sich genommen haben das eisenschwein auch ein stück voran zu treiben und mich damit gerettet haben - und natürlich dank an martn und seine eltern für die grandiose versorgung!

die ersten drei bilder als kleine hommage an benjis schönheit 















anreise















im zeitzgrund


 


 
ein paar noch hier 

gruß

ach matsch - falls man sich nochmal sieht könnt ich dir noch die schutzbleche fürs rennrad vermachen, wenn du sie brauchst


----------



## matsch (25. Dezember 2009)

till also ich denke ich brauch die dinger nicht. hab doch das stadtrad mit blechen.
brauchst du noch das gabelöl?


----------



## martn (27. Dezember 2009)

ich fands auch mal wieder dufte und bei den bedingungen können wir auf alle fälle noch von glück reden, wenn man ma so guckt, wie sich die temperatur seitdem entwickelt hat...

bilder gibts auch:


























ein paar mehr gibts da: http://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/tags/1224yeholeyride/


ich hoffe ihr wurdet dann auch noch reich beschenkt und durftet euch im kreise eurer lieben tags drauf bis drastisch nahe an die platzgrenze mit klößen und gänsebraten vollschlagen... mir gings jedenfalls gut.


----------



## steiltyp (28. Dezember 2009)

coole picks hat sich die schinderei durch den schne wenigstens gelohnt


----------



## matsch (1. Januar 2010)

Gesundes Neues! euch Suffköpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (1. Januar 2010)

Wünsche ebenfalls ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr 2010  . 

gruß Phil


----------



## noobee (25. Februar 2010)

hey ihr... bin zu ostern mal wieder in jena und suche n paar gute strecken. was wäre denn so zu empfehlen ? darf ruhig n bissi action dabei sein  fahre n bergamont straitline 7.0


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. Februar 2010)

Einen Lift gibt es in Jena nicht, aber sonst kannst scho Spaß haben...


----------



## noobee (26. Februar 2010)

joah, ich weiß... hab ja 2 jahrzehnte dort jewohnt


----------



## not.the.one (26. Februar 2010)

Na dann solltest Du ja ungefaer wissen, wie das Umland da so beschaffen ist!
...und, dass Du so ein Rad hier eigentlich nur auf einer nennenswerten Strecke  ausfahren kannst. Da koennen dann die Jungs aus dem Abwaertsorientierten Jena-thread dann sicher weiterhelfen.

Vielleicht auch mal im Weimeraner thread gucken, da gibt´s auch ein paar downhiller.


----------



## noobee (26. Februar 2010)

naja zur not nehm ich die alten klassiker wie hori oder fürstenbrunnen & co... vllt hat sich ja nach den vielen jahren was verändert


----------



## cappulino (26. Februar 2010)

noobee schrieb:


> naja zur not nehm ich die alten klassiker wie hori oder fürstenbrunnen & co... vllt hat sich ja nach den vielen jahren was verändert



Nur die Windrichtung


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Februar 2010)

noobee schrieb:


> klassiker wie hori



sah mittwoch noch teilweise so aus, dürfte jetz aber fast alles weg sein.


----------



## noobee (26. Februar 2010)

sieht eisig aus... aber is wumpe. wenn ich ostern komme is alles trocken und scheeeene  hoff ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steiltyp (1. März 2010)

nuja aber mit der maschinerie bist du wirklich gut beraten den erlkönig mal abzuchecken ... gerne auch oben vom jenzig (festplatz) aus - aber da schaust wirklich mal in den gravity fred von jena, dann haste sogar paar mitfahrer

sonst kenn ich noch eine hübsche sache vom landgrafen aus - könnt ich mal in ne karte schreiben, hat auch paar sprünge
oder eben die vertikalen wege runter von der hori 

ps: ich bin ab 4.3. mal kurz in jena - wenns wetter passt mach ich mal das ssp straßen und schotterweg gazellchen fahrbar ...


----------



## noobee (1. März 2010)

> gravity fred von jena



öhm, die suche spuckt nix aus - hasse mal link ?


----------



## not.the.one (1. März 2010)

noobee schrieb:


> öhm, die suche spuckt nix aus - hasse mal link ?








(danke, das wollte ich schon immer mal machen)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360360&page=10


----------



## steiltyp (6. März 2010)

wir sind ja nicht so - auch wenn ich vom wetter grad gefrustet bin - so geht das doch nich herr frühling 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=360360&page=10
achso hubs - naja doppelt hält besser


----------



## aggressor2 (6. März 2010)

liegt wieder schnee in jena?

100km gen norden liegen wieder 10-15cm:kotz:


----------



## overlord (6. März 2010)

hab doch gesagt, im märz kommt nochmal was von dem weißen zeug.
jaaaa, der winter is wieder da. würd sagen um die 5 cm erst. bis morgen wirds sicher noch 10...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (6. März 2010)

dreckswinter...


----------



## Kasebi (6. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> dreckswinter...



     

Und das von einem erklärten Winterfan. Nur ausgerechnet dieses Jahr kann ich den gar nicht brauchen.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## aggressor2 (6. März 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Und das von einem erklärten Winterfan.



wann hab ich das behauptet?! 
nur weil ich bei den beschissenen verhältnissen fahrrad fahr heißt das nich, dass ich ein winterfan bin


----------



## Kasebi (6. März 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wann hab ich das behauptet?!
> nur weil ich bei den beschissenen verhältnissen fahrrad fahr heißt das nich, dass ich ein winterfan bin



Sorry Da ist mir ein falscher zungenschlag gelungen. Der Winterfan bin ich. Ich hab das auf die vielen Daumen daumen: die hier )bezogen. Denn im allgemeinen lästere ich über jeden der was gegen den Winter hat. Also nochmals sorry
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## aggressor2 (6. März 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Sorry Da ist mir ein falscher zungenschlag gelungen. Der Winterfan bin ich. Ich hab das auf die vielen Daumen daumen: die hier )bezogen. Denn im allgemeinen lästere ich über jeden der was gegen den Winter hat. Also nochmals sorry
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



aaha.
allzeit gute fahrt.


----------



## galula (8. März 2010)

Hallo alle bike lovers aus Jena. In der city hatt ein neuer Rad-laden aufgemacht der nur mit gebraucht bikes und teile handelt . Rad-börse.de bachstr 38 7743 jena city


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

kühl. da weiß ich ja, wo ich nächste woche montag hingeh.


----------



## divergent! (22. März 2010)

dann halt mal die lampen auf und schau mal obs auch was für mich gibt


----------



## not.the.one (19. Mai 2010)

So, diesen Thread mal wieder ausgraben!
...wenn auch aus einem unerfreulichen Grund.

Das Rad hier wurde vor 2 Wochen in Jena gestohlen:




Einen so kleinen Rahmen (41 oder 43cm) mit horizontalen Ausfallenden sollte es ja nicht allzu haeufig geben.
Falls jemand darueber stolpert, waere die Finderin sehr gluecklich!
Aktuell war auch noch ein Syntace Stratos Zeitfahrlenker mit hellrotem Band verbaut.
Danke fuer die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Kletterass (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo, fährt von euch jemand zur Mad-east-challenge in Altenberg? Ich suche entweder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, oder Leute, die sich mit mir ein Sachsenticket teilen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Kletterass,

ja wir fahren zu MadEast. Jedoch sind unsere Autos schon voll belegt. Sorry.

Gruß


----------



## steiltyp (8. Juni 2010)

Kreuchi du Sau *GZ*!!!


----------



## d-beam (8. Juni 2010)

jemand spontan Lust heut ein Ründchen zu drehen? in ein paar Stunden so zwischen 35-60 km?


----------



## matsch (8. Juni 2010)

Ja ja der Christian ist wieder gefahren wie der Teufel.... Ansonsten war es wieder schön mit den Thüringer Jungs auf Klassenfahrt zu gehen.


----------



## Kasebi (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute 
Ist jemand von den Rad n Roller am Sonnabend beim Malevilcup in Jablonne am Start?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## matsch (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

so zu spät gelesen....
Ja wir (Benno und ich) waren am WE beim Malevil. Alles in allem eine gut organisierte Veranstaltung. Da es Freitag noch regnete haben wir uns beide zur 65km Strecke gemeldet und begannen sofort mit der Energieaufnahme. Jedoch gab es keine Knödel.
Start war für uns 9:30Uhr und das Wetter passte auch. Etwas kalt mit 12°C, jedoch kein Regen. Das Rennen war von Anfang an recht fix und so arbeitet ich mit Benno gut zusammen. Bis km40 sind wir gut durchgekommen. Jedoch hatte Benno dann einen Defekt, so dass ich allein weiter musste. Die letzten 25km waren richtig hart. Die Auffahrten waren sehr steil und wirklich technisch. Wurzeln große Steine, Stufen alles da. Auch der Schlamm hat ein wenig Probleme gebracht.. Die Abfahrten waren auch sehr anspruchsvoll und mit großen Steinen/Stufen bestückt. Ich habe somit lieber einmal mehr gebremst als zu wenig.  
Am Ende belegte ich einen akzeptablen 14Platz (11Pl. Herren) und Benno noch einen super Platz 41 (15Platz M30). Er hatte durch den Defekt 10Minuten verblasen. Naja Schlauchwechsel müssen wir nochmal üben...
Also wer Lust auf wirklich hartes MTB fahren hat sollte sich den Malevil merken. Nächstes Jahr wird auf der Strecke auch die EM ausgetragen.







ich schau nicht immer so...










Bald geht es wieder mit der vollen Manschaft nach Österreich. Da werden, wie auch zur MAd East wieder Erfolge gefeiert ;-)

Ach ja steht hier noch nicht aber sollte hier auch noch stehen... Benno hat bei der MAd East die Singlespeed Wertung gewonnen. Der Typ muss Eier haben!


----------



## Kasebi (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Matsch
Ich war auch dort. Leider hab ich die Geschichte in den Sand gesetzt. Ich könnt heute noch heulen. Ansonsten eine super Strecke. Der Regen hat die Strecke ja noch extra schwer gemacht. Auf jeden fall muß ich dort noch mal hin. Wiedergutmachung betreiben. In Bad Goisern bin ich auch am Start. Man sieht sich vielleicht wieder.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## matsch (25. Juni 2010)

Nachtrag mit ein paar Streckenbilder:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m-Jb4G2uH0"]YouTube- ÄP Maraton Malevil cup[/nomedia]


----------



## Zoda (29. Juni 2010)

moin moin, falls jemand interesse hat, jeden dienstag um 1900 in wöllnitz am feuerwehrteich startet ne kleine tour, bei den letzten malen waren wir eigentlich immer mehr als 10 mann, allerdings mit stark unterschiedlichen leistungs und streckenansprüchen so das sich die gruppe sicher aufteilen wird... wenn von euch also bock haben sollte kann er sich gerne beteiligen ich denke mal je mehr leute kommen desto weniger müssen alleine fahrn 

bis denn also

greetz Zoda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radalierer (5. Juli 2010)

Hiho,

Am 18.7. geht's auf zum Rhöner Kuppenritt und ich hätte noch Plätze in meinem Auto frei.

Ich werde wohl das MTB einpacken und die 90km in ruhigem Tempo angehen. Es gibt aber auch Rennradstrecken verschiedenster Länge und eine 60km MTB-Tour. Fahre selber zum ersten mal hin, habe mir aber sagen lassen, dass der Kuppenritt eine sehr nette RTF/CTF ist.

Wer mag mit?

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## uniique (7. Juli 2010)

für alle die es interessiert

http://weimar.thueringer-allgemeine...estohlene-Fahrraeder-wiedergefunden-310589634

sollen wohl auch Bikes aus Jena dabei gewesen sein


----------



## not.the.one (9. Juli 2010)

uniique schrieb:


> für alle die es interessiert
> 
> http://weimar.thueringer-allgemeine...estohlene-Fahrraeder-wiedergefunden-310589634
> 
> sollen wohl auch Bikes aus Jena dabei gewesen sein



Krass!!! 
So wie es aussieht, hat der Freak auch was besonders kleines fuer seine Sammlung organisiert!
Das Ding hier 



kommt dann demnaechst heim nach Jena.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Juli 2010)

not.the.one schrieb:


> Krass!!!
> So wie es aussieht, hat der Freak auch was besonders kleines fuer seine Sammlung organisiert!
> Das Ding hier
> 
> ...



na supi!


----------



## overlord (9. Juli 2010)

nochmal glück gehabt!
das ist doch mal eine schöne überraschung!


----------



## uniique (10. Juli 2010)

schön dass es wiedergefunden wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Juli 2010)

war das teil irgendwie registriert oder hats gereicht dem grünen männchen zu sagen ,is meine?


----------



## not.the.one (12. Juli 2010)

Die hatten sich schon selber gemeldet.
Es war ja noch nicht so lange her, und die Anzeige lief noch.
Ansonsten soll es wohl bei denen auch eine Art Datenbank geben, mit allem was mal als gestohlen gemeldet wurde.
Wenn man also eine Anzeige gemacht hat, steigen die Chancen!




divergent! schrieb:


> war das teil irgendwie registriert oder hats gereicht dem grünen männchen zu sagen ,is meine?


----------



## doppelboa (4. August 2010)

Ach schön, dass hier Leute schreiben, die in Jena fahren. Als Student war ich wirklich oft da oben, jetzt schaffe ich es nur wenige Male im Jahr. Auch wenn´s geregnet hat, saut man sich dort oben nicht gleich voll ein, weil wo Muschelkalk liegt, liegt kein Schlamm
Ich fahr am liebsten zum Füstenbrunnen und dann nach links die mittlere Horizontale. Bei der oberen und bei der unteren merkt man zu wenig, dass man in den Bergen ist. Die mittlere ist immer ein bissl wie Urlaub in den Bergen (siehe Foto).
Ich habe nur leider noch keine richtig geile Abfahrt gefunden. Hat da jemand ein paar Tipps für mich? Die Strecke zu Lobdeburg runter ist ja nicht schlecht, aber eben auch nich´ so der Knaller. Und da führen mich mein Weg selten hin. Also immer her mit den Tipps, wo welche Abfahrt gut ist!


----------



## overlord (4. August 2010)

Vom Steinkreuz kommend links am Fuchsturm vorbei. Nach ein µ hoch und runter gehts dann quasi bis runter (paar Treppen, Strasse kreuzen, ...) und man kommt genau gegenüber vom Lauche und Maas raus.

greez


----------



## doppelboa (5. August 2010)

Ich überlege gerade, zum Fuchsturm führt doch eine Straße, wenn man vom Steinkreuz-Parkplatz kommt. Wie weit folgt man der? Bis hin zum Turm und dann links vorbei (geht das)  oder schon vorher irgendwo runter ins Tal?
Muss man bei dieser Abfahrt ein wenig auf´m Bike "arbeiten" oder kullert man sanft ins Tal? Letzteres will ich nicht


----------



## d-beam (5. August 2010)

Wenn du die Straße bis zum Ende fährst, kommst du direkt zum Turm. Fahre von dort den kurzen Schlenker runter und dann den linksseitigen Wanderweg weiter auf dem Bergrücken richtung Stadt. Irgenwann gehts dann steil bergab. Du kannst dann diverste Alternativen wählen auf denen du genug "arbeiten" kannst. Allerdings nur kurz, denn viel mehr als 200 hm kommen da auch nicht zusammen.


----------



## epec (10. August 2010)

also in Jena ein paar vernünftige abfahrten zufinden ist doch einfach. eig gibt es von allen bekannten Bergen wie z.B. Jenzig, Kernberge, Fuchsturm, Qunitzburg, Königsstuhl, Schlachtfelderl, Bismarkturm, Forsthaus, Rautal, Toutenburg......tausende geile abfahrten.......nur als Beispiel: vom Napolionstein (Schlachtfelder bei Cospeda) würden mir pauschal über 20 abfahrten in allen schwierigkeitsgraden und mit der möglichkeit vom Rautal bis nach Jena-West einfallen.

Bin zur Zeit übrigens fast jeden Tag im Jenaer Umland unterwegs zwecks Training für Rad am Ring. Meist richtung Schlachtfelder ,Qunitzburg oder halt die Horizontale. also fals ma jemand mit fahren will kann sich hier gern melden!

bye epec


----------



## aggressor2 (10. August 2010)

hihi...Qunitzburg...
ich würde, wenn ich könnte.


----------



## overlord (10. August 2010)

[Klugscheißmodus] Eigentlich heißt die Burg " Burg Gleisberg", wird aber meist nur Kunitzburg genannt.[/Klugscheißmodus]


----------



## epec (11. August 2010)

naja ich glaube mit der "Gleis-Burg" hätten hier wenige was anfang könn glaube ich ;-) und es heißt natürlich kunitz und nicht qunitz....keine ahnung warum ich das seit jahren immer falsch schreibe!

@overlord noch ein mindmovie fahrer....klasse 

bye epec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -white-rush- (11. August 2010)

War von Montag bis heute in Jena, Hammer die ganzen Trails dies bei euch gibt, und der Downhill beim erlkönig....

In einem Jahr komm ich wieder für 1-2 Tage da werd ichs Bike wieder mitnehmen....


----------



## overlord (12. August 2010)

epec schrieb:


> noch ein mindmovie fahrer....klasse


Klar, ein wenig Lokalpatriotismus (hat nix mit Stammkneipe zu tun ) muß schon sein!
Würde Fort auch Stahlcrosser herstellen, wär mein Crosser auch ein Mindmovie.


----------



## magic^desire (19. August 2010)

Mindmovies sind echt cool  ich find z.B. das gelbe schick was in Weimar durch die Fußgängerpasage  wildert


----------



## AndreeH (20. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin im Oktober für ne Woche in Weimar und will mal nen Abstecher nach Jena machen. Ich war mal vor vier Jahren dort und bin die mittlere Horizontale vom Fuchstturm zur Lobdeburg und zurück gefahren. Super! Aber leider bin ich mehrere Male von Wanderern angesprochen worden (und habe auch entsprechende Schilder gesehen), dass dort das biken verboten ist! Ist das aktuell immer noch so? Und wie sieht es in der übrigen Umgebung von Jena aus? Gibt es da auch Sperrungen bzw. Stress mit Förster & Co.?
Ich würde gerne mal den westlichen Teil (Napoleon-Stein und Umgebung) erkunden.

Gruß
Andree


----------



## divergent! (20. August 2010)

das ist immer noch so aber wir fahren langsam vorbei, grüßen freundlich und gut ist.


----------



## matsch (20. August 2010)

Stress gibt es selten, wenn man nett ist. Nur würde ich die Horizontale am WE und bei schönen Wetter meiden. Fahr doch mal den weiß-rot-weiß Wanderweg vom Rautal-Napoleonstein. Kannst dann noch an der Papiermühle weiter Richtung Ammerbach. Ist auch alles schön und es gibt deutlich weniger Wanderer. Oder fahr die Saale Horizontale. Ist auch ein recht schöner Weg.


----------



## AndreeH (20. August 2010)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Tipps! Ich versuche auch immer höflich und rücksichtsvoll zu sein, bin bisher gut damit gefahren. Damals auf der MiHorizontalen war es noch nicht mal WE, aber sehr schönes Wetter und eigentlich recht leer.
Leider wird die Zeit mal wieder zu knapp sein, um all die schönen und lohnenden Trails bei Euch kennen zu lernen. Freue mich trotzdem schon sehr darauf.

Ride on
Andree


----------



## aggressor2 (20. August 2010)

noch besser, als fuchsturm-lobdeburg, is lobdeburg richtung schöngleina. da geht die mittlere hori weiter und da sind so gut wie keine wanderer unterwegs. is allerdings dementsprechend auch schwieriger die richtigen abzweigungen zu finden. wann bist du denn da? ich bin im oktober auch wieder da?


----------



## doppelboa (21. August 2010)

Da ist biken verboten
Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Ich denke auch die wenigsten Wanderer wissen dass, sonst hätte man mich schon öfter angemault. Eher hat man Angst um mich: Da vorne ist es sooo schmal, fahren Sie da nicht lang
Auch sind die Kernberge die einzige Ort, wo man keine Sprüche wie "Hast du keine Klingel?" sich anhören muss. Wollte auch schon immer mal das Quitschekrokodil meines Sohnes vom Fahrrad klauen und mir als Klingel dranbauen
Sind da oben alle Wege für Bikes verboten, oder nur die gaaanz schmalen Wegen um die Klippen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (22. August 2010)

doppelboa schrieb:


> Wollte auch schon immer mal das Quitschekrokodil meines Sohnes vom Fahrrad klauen und mir als Klingel dranbauen




das bekommt auch keiner richtig mit....hab ich schon alles probiert. selbst das modell giraffe und schaf funktioniert nicht


----------



## overlord (23. August 2010)

doppelboa schrieb:


> Sind da oben alle Wege für Bikes verboten, oder nur die gaaanz schmalen Wegen um die Klippen?


Ich glaube nur die schmalen Wege sind verboten. Es hängen auch immer mal Verbotsschilder da. Allerdings, komischerweise, nie länger als ein paar Tage 
Genau deshalb hab ich die auch nur wenige mal überhaupt gesehen.


----------



## epec (23. August 2010)

es gibt in Jena keine wege (mehr!!) wo das biken verboten ist egal ob kernberge oder sonst wo.....es gibt auch keine Schilder dort oben. hab nen kolegen beim Forstamt der mir das nochma bestätigt hat!

bye epec


----------



## AndreeH (25. August 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> noch besser, als fuchsturm-lobdeburg, is lobdeburg richtung schöngleina. da geht die mittlere hori weiter und da sind so gut wie keine wanderer unterwegs. is allerdings dementsprechend auch schwieriger die richtigen abzweigungen zu finden. wann bist du denn da? ich bin im oktober auch wieder da?



Hallo Agressor2,

bin vom 11.10. bis 16.10 in Weimar. Wollte dann mal einen Tag nach Jena rüber. Wenn Du dann Zeit hast, können wir uns gerne treffen. 

Gruß
Andree


----------



## epec (25. August 2010)

wenn ich zeit habe würde ich mich auch anschließen!

bye epec


----------



## AndreeH (25. August 2010)

@epec

Klasse, würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt! Werde mich dann kurz vorher nochmal melden, entweder hier im Lokal-Forum oder bei Dir und Agressor2 per PN zwecks Austausch von Telefon etc.

Gruß
Andree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (25. August 2010)

jo, da bin ich wieder im paradies.
machmer dann per pn.


----------



## doppelboa (25. August 2010)

Ich werd wohl morgen vormittag fahren. Bis zum Fürstenbrunnen hoch, dann nach links die mittlere Richtung Sportforum...Steinkreuz und von dort schau ich mal, ob ich beim Fuchsturm ne schöne Abfahrt links runter entdecke. So sehe ich aus, nur diesen Helm werde ich wohl nicht tragen


----------



## martn (26. August 2010)

epec schrieb:


> es gibt in Jena keine wege (mehr!!) wo das biken verboten ist egal ob kernberge oder sonst wo.....es gibt auch keine Schilder dort oben. hab nen kolegen beim Forstamt der mir das nochma bestätigt hat!
> 
> bye epec



ich hab letzten montag ein solches schild gesehen. allerdings recht versteckt (war stadteinwärts auf der horizontale und bin ein stück vorm pennickental hoch richtung wöllmisse abgebogen um mir die verschwendung von höhenmetern zu ersparen. da wo der weg ausm wald kommt und wieder auf die autobahn trifft, hing das schild am baum).
wär natürlich shcön, wenn das tatsächlich nurmehr ein relikt sein sollte...


----------



## geniusrc10 (27. August 2010)

suche einen linken kurbelarm für ein mifa klapprad (DDR) 170 mm lang; tretlagerbefestigung mit keil. es ist also kein 4-kant sondern rund mit so ner nut.
falls jemand beim sperrmüll mal so was sieht...


----------



## overlord (27. August 2010)

geniusrc10 schrieb:


> suche einen linken kurbelarm für ein mifa klapprad (DDR) 170 mm lang; tretlagerbefestigung mit keil. es ist also kein 4-kant sondern rund mit so ner nut.
> falls jemand beim sperrmüll mal so was sieht...



Kuck mal in der Bachstrasse in Jena.
http://rad-börse.de/
Der hat sicher sowas.

greez


----------



## Bikerredstar (10. September 2010)

...nur kurzes HALLO, damit ich den Fred wieder im Abo hab, nachdem ich der paradiesischen ne' ganze Weile abstinent war


----------



## epec (10. September 2010)

welcome back

laut deim album bist ja schon richtig viel rumgekomm 

bye epec


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Dezember 2010)

is ja viel los hier. aber heiligabend is ja wieder ne runde fällig. bin dieses mal doch dabei. es wär ne planung ganz dienlich, damit ich mir züge suchn kann. also wann, wo, wer, warum, weshalb, wieso nich, etc. pp.
also los.


----------



## martn (14. Dezember 2010)

jo. also ich schlage die traditionelle variante vor. dynamische route durch den zeitzgrund und danach glühwein und plätzchen bei meinen eltern in der einfahrt.
melde zwei mann.


----------



## steiltyp (15. Dezember 2010)

ich bin dieses jahr nicht da  immernoch in indien, kann erst im januar wieder eine runde in der kalten heimat drehen - wuensche euch aber ganz viel spass wird sicher wieder voll cool und macht fotos fuer mich!!!

cya


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matsch (15. Dezember 2010)

Dieses Jahr muss der Veranstalter den Zeitsgrund etwas räumen... Ansonsten müssen wir die schmalen Bretter nehmen. Ich bin dabei und steuer Gebäck bei.


----------



## geniusrc10 (16. Dezember 2010)

ich bin dabei. hätte spikes reifen auf dem rad. 2 holzlatten könnte ich mir auch besorgen. und wanderschuhe sind auch in meinem besitz. bin für alles offen.


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Dezember 2010)

abfahrtszeit?


----------



## martn (16. Dezember 2010)

die wahl der waffen können wir ja noch bisschen vor uns herschieben. ich weiß ja nich, wie das im holzland aktuell aussieht, aber hier in dd geht im wald nich viel mitm rad.
langläufer fänd ich auch ok,


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Dezember 2010)

schedimmt. das war gestern sche!ße im wald.
wenn sich das nich ändert könnt ihr alleine altemännersport machen.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Dezember 2010)

ich bin raus. hab keinen bock auf den siff und bin lieber freitag früh schon zu hause.


----------



## martn (21. Dezember 2010)

ah komm, so schlimm solls doch gar nich werden (sifftechnisch). für hermsdorf sind temperaturen unter null und etwas schneefall angesagt. vorher tauts halt die grundlage noch etwas zusammen, aber das könnte sogar posititv sein.

wie schautsn ansonsten nächste woche aus? paar tage bleib ich ja im lande.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Dezember 2010)

ne, freitag will ich derheeme sein.
nächste woche is ne gute frage. dienstag bin ich bestimmt wieder da. vielleicht hab ich dann auch wieder lust auf gelenkekaputtmachen.


----------



## geniusrc10 (28. Dezember 2010)

hab dann am 24. und am 25. jeweils mit benji ne runde um wdl gedreht.

wie wars in der stadtrodaer gegend?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (28. Dezember 2010)

wir waren leider nur zu dritt, haben aber das beste draus gemacht und viel spass gehabt!

























war diese woche shconmal jemand die lage in den kernbergen sichten? sind die hauptwege auf der wöllmisse halbwegs plattgefahren?


----------



## martn (29. Dezember 2010)

oha... ich wollte vorhin mal einen versuch starten, von sro zum flugplatz auf die wöllmisse zu kommen. zum glück, hab ich mich nich oben mit leuten verabredet. am ende der gartenanlage bei ruttersdorf war schluss... ne einsame fußspur im tiefschnee, für fußmarsch hatte ich weder schuhwerk, noch zeit oder bock. bin dann mal entspannt über lotschen nach schlöben flaniert, hab am fuße des anstiegs in zöttnitz (der passabler aussah, bergauf aber auch nich fahrbar) kurz den fantastischen sonnenuntergang inhaliert und bin dann den gleichen weg wieder zurückgerollt. die temperatur zog nach verschwinden der sonne brutal an.
an der autobahn bin ich dann auf unsere heiligabend-route abgebogen, wo tatsächlich radspuren waren. zu fahren gings aber diesmal kaum. unten im tal machte sone art herrentagsgruppe andeutungen, dass da vor mir shcon einer gewesen sein muss... phiro, warst du etwa auch nochmal draußen?


----------



## phiro (30. Dezember 2010)

martn schrieb:


> an der autobahn bin ich dann auf unsere heiligabend-route abgebogen, wo tatsächlich radspuren waren. zu fahren gings aber diesmal kaum. unten im tal machte sone art herrentagsgruppe andeutungen, dass da vor mir shcon einer gewesen sein muss... phiro, warst du etwa auch nochmal draußen?



Hehe joa, das waren meine Spuren  . War am Dienstag nachmittag dort unterwegs. Den ersten Abschnitt konnte ich bis zum kurzen Anstieg bis auf einmal über den Lenker absteigen fahrend bewältigen, danach war Laufen/Joggen angesagt. Die steile Abfahrt in den Zeitzgrund ging dann wieder, man musste nicht mal bremsen so tief wars  . 

Da gings am 24. ja echt noch super easy zu fahren im Gelände, Glück gehabt.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Dezember 2010)

ich hab gestern versucht ne wiese hier in lobeda zu überqueren...keine chance

martn, gib mal bitte bescheid, ob die zugverbindung nach dd funktioniert.


----------



## martn (30. Dezember 2010)

kann ich dir morgen sagen, werde in aller frühe starten. aber die bahn hat den fahrplan total verbastelt. ich hab die wahl ne halbe stunde länger unterwegs zu sein oder eben kürzer aber dafür mit 40min aufenthalt in glauchau (niemand hat die absicht, im winter 40min in glauchau rumzulungern...)
wenn du in gesellschaft reisen willst: mein zug fährt 0826 durch göschwitz. oder doch lieber der zwei stunden später?

war heute nochma kurz auf der wöllmisse. langlaufen geht wunderbar, an biken nicht zu denken...


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Dezember 2010)

als früheste abfahrtszeit wurde mir 09:22 gesagt und da will ich eigentlich noch im tiefschlaf sein...hab mich auf abfahrt in richtung mittag eingestellt.
dann mal jute fahrt und selbigen rutsch. ich glaub nich, dass wir uns morgen nochmal in dd sehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (30. Dezember 2010)

bin jetz eher auf halb elf orientiert. vermutlich hast du verbindungen über halle oder so(?)

nimmstn ratt mit? wir treffen uns samstach 1300 im apark zur traditionellen neujahrsausfahrt.


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Dezember 2010)

ich steig 13:26 in den zug, der 40min in glauchau hält...
ratt nehm ich nich mit. ich war vorgestern mal wieder und wahrscheinlich zum letzten mal briefe ausfahrn und meine handgelenke tun immernoch weh. mein ellenbogen gesellt sich neuerdings auch noch dazu. also keine neujahrsausfahrt...viel spass dabei.


----------



## divergent! (31. Dezember 2010)

jetzt kommt die rache des starr fahrens....

nimm mal hanteln in die hand und mach liegestütze um deinen knochen und gelenkeapparat zu kräftigen.

und bei den gewichten meine ich richtige und nicht ne popelige 10 kilo hantel


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Dezember 2010)

geht klar herr doktor. soll ich gleich männliche 15kilo nehmen, oder darf ich mit popligen 10 anfangen?
wenn die wege nich so sche!ße wärn, sprich überdimensionales waschbrett, wär ja alles nichmal halb so schlimm...


----------



## divergent! (31. Dezember 2010)

nimm gleich ne curlingstange und mach gewicht drauf. 10 kilo kannst du fürn trizeps oder für die schulter nehmen. zum aufwärmen liegestütze mit erhöhten händen und in camelbak hantelscheiben......tut nur am anfang weh. muskeln wachsen schnell die muss man quälen


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Dezember 2010)

also hantelstangendings kaufen.
oder tauschste deine gegen mein scott?


----------



## divergent! (31. Dezember 2010)

nö ich brauch dicke arme und ne curlingstange mit gut nem zentner gewicht kostet geld...nö.

über das scott rahmenset können wir aber mal reden....irgendwann


----------



## Kaljakop (2. Januar 2011)

Mal so ne Frage zwischendurch. Gibt es in der Umgebung von Jena ein paar geile Singletrails und ordentliche Berge? Also lohnt es sich da zu mountainbiken?

Überlege dort zu studieren und da ist ne Möglichkeit zum Mountainbiken schon gut wenn die vorhanden ist, falls ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Januar 2011)

ein paar? hier gibts massig singletrails! musst dich nur mal in meinem album durchwuseln. da sind jede menge bilder von der gegend hier.


----------



## Kaljakop (2. Januar 2011)

Sieht ja richtig geil aus. Wie hoch sind denn die Berge so um Jena rum ungefähr?
Also wie viele Höhenmeter überwindet man auf den Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (2. Januar 2011)

nich so hoch...2-3-400m? höhenmeter kannste aber trotzdem gut schruppen.


----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2011)

hier machts die menge der anstiege....aber es gibt hier und da schon echte knüppeldinger. zum fuchsturm hoch der ist schon gemein wenn man nachm winter lange nicht gefahren ist und im sommer tuts auch schon a weng weh.

wenn du aber in jena studieren willst....viel spaß bei der wohnungssuche. jena ist so ziemlich dicht und sauteuer noch dazu zumindest wenn du nicht im alexghetto wohnen willst.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2011)

das is wohl wahr. selbst im ghetto isses knapp.


----------



## divergent! (3. Januar 2011)

oder er zieht auf die dörfer. porstendorf zb liegt ja direkt vor jena...die 3m kann man mitm rad fahren. zur not hält da auch die bahn. billiger wirds da sicher.


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2011)

das wird auch nich viel bringen. selbst in kunitz wohnen schon studenten. die fahrn kein rad und da kommt nur der bus alle jubeljahre mal vorbei.


----------



## divergent! (3. Januar 2011)

also doch was für neureiche ingenieure. 

ich hab letztens mal nach ner wohnung in jena gesucht....es gibt echt nix in schön. wenn dann platte zu preisen wo ich hier auf 110m² wohne.

aber das wird mich auch nicht hindern eines tages mir dort was zu suchen


----------



## fraenki (11. März 2011)

hallo leutzzz...

ich wohn seit januar in jena und suche paar leute zum biken..
hauptsächlich cc trails....

wäre super wenn sich jemand finden lässt...

grüße fraenki


----------



## d-beam (11. März 2011)

Also wenn das Wetterso schön bleibt, wäre ich nächste Woche mal bei einem Feierabendründchen so ab halb 5 dabei...



fraenki schrieb:


> hallo leutzzz...
> 
> ich wohn seit januar in jena und suche paar leute zum biken..
> hauptsächlich cc trails....
> ...


----------



## overlord (11. März 2011)

fraenki schrieb:


> hallo leutzzz...
> 
> ich wohn seit januar in jena und suche paar leute zum biken..
> hauptsächlich cc trails....
> ...



Wir drehen immer Mittwoch Abend ein Ründchen. Meist ab acht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. März 2011)

lat dem alex ist ja am 10.4. in jena anradeln mit reichlich leuten


----------



## fraenki (12. März 2011)

also nächste woche so ab 15 uhr habsch eigentlich immer zeit außer freitag...
also bin flexibel...


----------



## aggressor2 (12. März 2011)

alter? trainingsstand? fahrrad?
zum hori fahrn bin ich eigentlich immer zu haben.


----------



## divergent! (12. März 2011)

und geschlecht, körpermasse nicht vergessen


----------



## aggressor2 (12. März 2011)

na sowieso.


----------



## fraenki (13. März 2011)

21 jahre, trainingsstand... hmm gute frage.. relativ ok denk ich;-P
und bike cube acid 2010...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
'wollte mal ganz unverbindlich fragen ob jemad hier vor hat, am 09.04.2011 in Bad Frankenhausen an den Start zu gehen...


----------



## aggressor2 (14. März 2011)

fraenki schrieb:


> 21 jahre, trainingsstand... hmm gute frage.. relativ ok denk ich;-P
> und bike cube acid 2010...



wie schon erwähnt. mittwoch abend gegen 8 steht meistens ne tour an.


----------



## fraenki (15. März 2011)

ok..
dann sag mal treffpunkt und uhrzeit...
wenn du abends um acht fahren willst ist das net bissl zu spät und zu dunkel ;o)


----------



## aggressor2 (15. März 2011)

morgen solls regnen. ob da was stattfindet is fraglich. das entscheidet sich dann kurzfristig. aber um 8 am johannistor is schonmal ne gute annäherung.
und ob zu dunkel oder nich is nur ne frage der lampe.


----------



## overlord (16. März 2011)

Ma muß halt och noch Arbeiten, deswegen um acht. Dunkel is im Winter immer, deshalb gibts Licht 
Stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob auf schmalen oder breiten Reifen? Würd das auch vom Wetter abhängig machen. Wenns net regnet aber feucht ist eher schmal.

Greez!


----------



## aggressor2 (16. März 2011)

overlord schrieb:


> Wenns net regnet aber feucht ist eher schmal.



da mach ich mit. ich war gestern nachmittag schon ne kleine runde rumcrossen.


----------



## overlord (16. März 2011)

also schmale reifen und dropbar. 
das heißt aber nicht, dass nicht auch andere fahrradtypen mitkommen können, sondern nur, dass nicht allzuschweres Gelände bzw. eher forst- und feldwege befahren werden.

es ist immer schön wenn neue leute dazukommen!

also um acht am J-Tor.

Greez!


----------



## jenabiker (23. März 2011)

Super endlich mal ne aktive Gruppe in Jena zu finden. 
Bin jetzt schon ein Jahr in Jena aber auf den Trails immer alleine unterwegs (dachte ich wär der "einzige", der sich außerhalb der Fahrradautobahnen aufhält) - aber kein Wunder wenn ihr als Nightrider unterwegs seid!

Hat denn wer morgen Mittag (so gegen 14 Uhr ) Zeit und Lust zu fahren (spontan)?

Trainingsstand: Fahr in dem Jahr erst seit ner Woche (Bike war kaputt -> kein Geld)

Grüßtens


----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2011)

fraenki schrieb:


> ok..
> dann sag mal treffpunkt und uhrzeit...
> wenn du abends um acht fahren willst ist das net bissl zu spät und zu dunkel ;o)





jenabiker schrieb:


> Super endlich mal ne aktive Gruppe in Jena zu finden.
> Bin jetzt schon ein Jahr in Jena aber auf den Trails immer alleine unterwegs (dachte ich wär der "einzige", der sich außerhalb der Fahrradautobahnen aufhält) - aber kein Wunder wenn ihr als Nightrider unterwegs seid!
> 
> Hat denn wer morgen Mittag (so gegen 14 Uhr ) Zeit und Lust zu fahren (spontan)?
> ...



morgen is doof, aber wie wärs freitag? da bin ich zeitlich überaus flexibel gestimmt.


----------



## jenabiker (23. März 2011)

Freitag geht auch sehr gerne.

Was fährst du denn so bevorzugt? Welche Uhrzeit? 
Ich würde wieder so  gegen 14 Uhr vorschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2011)

ich fahr bevorzugt zügig bergauf, mit flow aufm trail und dann gesitteter bergab. ich fahr aber schon etwas länger rad, dieses jahr...
uhrzeit passt.


----------



## jenabiker (24. März 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich fahr bevorzugt zügig bergauf, mit flow aufm trail und dann gesitteter bergab. ich fahr aber schon etwas länger rad, dieses jahr...
> uhrzeit passt.



na dann kann es evtl. sein, dass du das ein oder andere mal auch mal gesittet warten musst ;-)

ich denke dann werden wir uns streckentechnisch einig. Dann 14 am Johannistor?


----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2011)

na wartmer nochmal ab, ob der fraenki noch ne meinung hat. der wollte ja auch fahrn und schrubte mal was von ab 1500.


----------



## MockenFok (24. März 2011)

jenabiker schrieb:


> Super endlich mal ne aktive Gruppe in Jena zu finden.
> Bin jetzt schon ein Jahr in Jena aber auf den Trails immer alleine unterwegs (dachte ich wär der "einzige", der sich außerhalb der Fahrradautobahnen aufhält) - aber kein Wunder wenn ihr als Nightrider unterwegs seid!
> 
> Hat denn wer morgen Mittag (so gegen 14 Uhr ) Zeit und Lust zu fahren (spontan)?
> ...


 
Hey,

ich wäre heute dabei. Wetter ist prima und morgen vermutlich eher nicht. 14 Uhr würde super passen. Ansonsten auch gerne regelmäßig. Fahre vorwiegend trails und das auch meistens allein...

Grüße


----------



## fraenki (24. März 2011)

also heute wäre ich auch bereit....
so ab 16 uhr... treffpunkt johannisplatz...


----------



## aggressor2 (24. März 2011)

na dann fahrt heute mal. ich hab, wie gesagt, heute keine zeit für sowas.


----------



## MockenFok (24. März 2011)

fraenki schrieb:


> also heute wäre ich auch bereit....
> so ab 16 uhr... treffpunkt johannisplatz...


 
16 Uhr würde auch passen. Muss ich halt noch 2 Stunden arbeiten und sehnsüchtig aus dem Fenster schaun. Treffpunkt direkt am Johannestor. Bin der mit dem Rocky.


----------



## fraenki (24. März 2011)

hehe^^alles klaro=)
bis dann


----------



## MitCleat (25. März 2011)

Ach so, da seid ihr ja schon paar Stunden weg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenabiker (25. März 2011)

MitCleat schrieb:


> Ach so, da seid ihr ja schon paar Stunden weg ...



mittlerweile schon!

-> neue Möglichkeit:

Also Heute 14 Uhr am Johannistor! 
Geht nach Döbritschen - Hirschroda - Dornburg - Neuengönna - Jena


----------



## aggressor2 (25. März 2011)

ei, ich hab mich gestern abend für heute um 1 verabredet. hab großzügig vergessen, dass ich ja um 2 radfahrn wollte. 
wie siehts morgen, oder übermorgen aus?  is da auch ne geländefahrt drin?


----------



## jenabiker (25. März 2011)

Morgen und/oder Übermorgen könnte ich nur spontan entscheiden. Je nach Zustand 

Aber ja, generell nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## aggressor2 (31. März 2011)

diesen sonntag soll 'anbiken' sein. 9:30 vorm bikeandsnow. da werd ich mitmachen.


----------



## jenabiker (1. April 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> diesen sonntag soll 'anbiken' sein. 9:30 vorm bikeandsnow. da werd ich mitmachen.



wo solls denn lang gehen - weiß man das?


----------



## overlord (1. April 2011)

jenabiker schrieb:


> wo solls denn lang gehen - weiß man das?



Mehr Infos als das hqb ich auch nicht herausbekommen:
http://www.bikeandsnow.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Anbiken_April_2011.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (3. April 2011)

und wie wars? ich war zwar da, hab mich dann aber lieber richtung obere und mittlere horizontale vom steinkreuz bis nach maua gemacht... echt geile trails auf der mittleren hori nach der lobdeburg richtung zöllnitz, maua....


----------



## overlord (3. April 2011)

War ganz lustig. In ner großen Gruppe zu radeln hat schon was. Ich glaub wir haben die Guides teilweise etwas überfordert. Besonders der Herr agressor2!


----------



## aggressor2 (3. April 2011)

was? mein name wurde ewähnt? 

ne, war cool mal mit nen paar andern/neuen leuten zu spieln. für die strecke und die mitfahrer wars optimal, würd ich behaupten. das große glas alt jenaer am ende in der papiermühle war dann der krönende abschluss.


----------



## Deleted 85464 (4. April 2011)

haben alle gestaunt über dich.sind ein bissel verwöhnt.


----------



## martn (4. April 2011)

was hatter denn gemacht?


----------



## overlord (4. April 2011)

martn schrieb:


> was hatter denn gemacht?



nix besonderes, nur stahlrad mit ohne schaltung gefahren - flott!


----------



## aggressor2 (4. April 2011)

nuja, hab mir halt mühe gegeben. und bei den vielen pausen wars kein problem das tempo so zu gehn. außer kurz vorm ende da den waldweg zwischen bucha und göschwitz. da musst ich die 2 vorne etwas ziehn lassen, aber als es wieder hoch aufs plateau ging war ich schon wieder vorne. auf dem trail nach göschwitz runter sah das dann wieder anders aus.


----------



## dkc-live (5. April 2011)

hat jemand nen gps track rum um jena? sind am 8. bei nem geburtstag und am 9. würden wir ne umrundung machen.


----------



## overlord (5. April 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hat jemand nen gps track rum um jena? sind am 8. bei nem geburtstag und am 9. würden wir ne umrundung machen.



Ist glaub ich zwar kein nen GPS-Track, könnte aber helfen. Hier die original "weiß-rot-weiß" Horizontale:

Horizontale

Und hier die Saale:Horizontale:

Saalehorizontale

Am 10. ist ne Runde in größerer Gruppe um Jena geplant, also falls Interesse besteht...


----------



## dkc-live (5. April 2011)

danke. werde den südlichen teil fahren. habe gehört an der autobahn soll es gut sein.

der 10. gehlt leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (5. April 2011)

am besten ist die strecke vom fuchsturm bis maua... das problem wird sein ihr werdet am samstag auf sehr viele wanderer treffen werdet (im bereich vom fuchsturm bis zur lobdeburg) und diese wanderer sind meist sehr davon überzeugt das ihr da gar nix zu suchen habt...

ab der lobdeburg wird der verkehr deutlich weniger... 

ihr solltet jedoch keine angst davor haben auf schmalen wegen sehr nahe am abgrund zu fahren...

viel spaß, wann und wo wollt ihr denn losfahren, vllt schlies ich mich euch an falls ihr das wollt...

kleiner tip noch, auf straßen solltet ihr auch auf den boden schaun um die wegmarkierung zu sehen sonst fahrt ihr voll am weg vorbei ...


----------



## dkc-live (6. April 2011)

Dann fahr ich mit unserem Allradler vorraus und schieb den weg für meine Freundin frei ^^


----------



## aggressor2 (6. April 2011)

so, heute halb 4 am johannistor. hori fahrn steht an. wer da is, is da, ich fahr auf jeden fall spätestens um 4 los.


----------



## Ole_55 (9. April 2011)

Fährt Heute oder Morgen jemand?


----------



## dkc-live (9. April 2011)

waren sehr schon die trails. die mittlere horizontale (schwarz übermaltes gelb, sollte man aber nicht befahren ^^)

meiner freundin hats auch sehr gefallen. sie hat auch mehr mut als ich bewiesen XD


----------



## Long John (9. April 2011)

wir wollen fotos sehen


----------



## Ole_55 (9. April 2011)

Hat jemand Lust morgen die obere Horizontale zu fahren?
Würde gerne gegen (spät)Nachmittag starten.

Lg Ole


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2011)

Long John schrieb:


> wir wollen fotos sehen



leider ist die cam kaputt. aber der weg war abschüssig und 20 cm breit.. ich hatte damit zu tun mich und mein rad festzuhalten ^^


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

die hori ist halt nicht viel breiter

geil ist wenn dir fußgänger entgegenkommen. aber in jena sind die alle sehr entspannt was man bei mir und weit breiteren wegen von den rentnern nicht behaupten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2011)

hier hatten wir die probleme 

die horizontale war ganz gut.






die wanderer waren freundlich und nett und haben uns ohne was zu sagen vorbei gelassen.


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

sag ja sehr entspannt die thüringer

fährst du heute nicht die große runde mit?...ne scheinbar nicht sonst wärste ja nicht am rechner.

und ich darf nicht


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2011)

ich bin schonwieder in fg


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. April 2011)

@overlord
Auf deinem Link zur Horizontale gibbets doch rechts oben den GPS-Export-Button...


----------



## Long John (10. April 2011)

Da gibt es in Jena aber glaub ich noch ne fiesere stelle als die. Kennen tu ich Sie jedenfalls. Muss da auch mal wieder hin, bei Gelegenheit.

Die Stelle die ich mein da gibt s glaub ich auch n Video von auf you tube. 
Aber trotzdem respekt fürs fahren, das muss Man(n) bzw. Frau sich erst mal trauen.


----------



## MitCleat (10. April 2011)

*abräumer* einmal anders - 4 mann - 4 bäume 



ich glaube, die lagen schon 4 jahre dort, alle viere.
die freundlichen und auch die wortlosen wanderer werden es euch ebenfalls danken
_"und das ist ganz gross"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (11. April 2011)

büdde büdde, is ja kein problem geswesen...

es waren nur 2 bäume aber das sind nebensächlich...


----------



## Ole_55 (15. April 2011)

Moin,

hat jemand Lust Morgen Nachmittag die obere Horizontale zu fahren?
Würde mich über Mitfahrerer freuen.

Mfg Ole


----------



## Zoda (21. April 2011)

morgen um 1023 am westbahnhof, gemütliches ründchen 50-60 km 800-1200 hm strecke ist noch icht sooo klar wird sicher nicht allzu anspruchsvoll was die technik auf trails angeht, aber wir sind mindestens mit 4 leuten unterwegs und wir fahren kein rennen, kernberge werden ganz sicher vermieden...

wer lust hat hier melden und am besten ne PM schicken mit euer handynummer falls sich noch was ändert...

greetz zoda


----------



## Zoda (21. April 2011)

planänderung abfahrt 11:23


----------



## Zoda (23. April 2011)

also, am montag, 1023 am westbahnhof, das gleis wo der zug aus erfurt ankommt startet wieder ne tour, 5 mann sind wir, kernberge werden weitstgehend vermieden, kein rennen, keine pokale, strecke: 50-60 km, 1000-1500hm, abbrechen kann man zu jeder zeit...

meldet euch per PN (nicht per E-mail) und schickt mir eure handynummer für kurzfristige änderungen im plan... 

hier könnt ihr auch gern hinschreiben...

bis denne greetz zoda


----------



## shaq33 (17. Mai 2011)

ich bin freerider hab schon so gut wie alles durch aber bei uns im shk fahr ich nur noch aus fun ich fliege meistens mit kollegen weiter weg vor 3 monaten waren wir in italy und in 4 wochen gehts nach neuseeland  ma gucken was es da zu riden gibt xD mfg martin  ;D


----------



## matsch (19. Mai 2011)

shaq33 schrieb:


> ich bin freerider hab schon so gut wie alles durch aber bei uns im shk fahr ich nur noch aus fun ich fliege meistens mit kollegen weiter weg vor 3 monaten waren wir in italy und in 4 wochen gehts nach neuseeland  ma gucken was es da zu riden gibt xD mfg martin  ;D



Was will er uns sagen? Naja so sind sie halt die Profis...


----------



## divergent! (19. Mai 2011)

matsch schrieb:


> Was will er uns sagen? Naja so sind sie halt die Profis...





das er kein crazy normalen deutschen satz downwriten kann. weils voll cool und hip ist seine nativelanguage zu losen


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. Mai 2011)

Da sach ich doch mal gute Reise...


----------



## Bikerredstar (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
habe seit langem mal wieder ein Radel hier in Jena bei nem Laden gehabt um Bremsen entlüfenten zu lassen (möchte jetzt nicht ausbreiten welcher es war). Ergebniss: Sabber auf der Scheibe und einfach mal die Splinte zur Belagssicherung vergessen wieder rein zu machen... 
Wo gibt's den kompetente Schrauber in unser schönen Stadt? Bei Rad'n'roll und in Ost habe ich bisher nur Teile gekauft und fand die Leute sehr nett, aber wie sind deren Werkstätten? Von den Läden der Innenstadt bin ich z.T. schon nach dem Kleinteilekauf bzw. Nachfragen abgeschrekt gewesen... ihr wisst schon drei größe Buchstaben im Firmenschild und so... 
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shaq33 (2. Juni 2011)

jo heyy ich mach alles selber  auser meinen dämpfer das is das beste so kannst du nie sagen hier der kack bike laden und so so kann ich mich immer selber verprügeln xD wenn irgend was nicht hinhaut hehe aber auch echt jetzt ich weiß nich was gut isn an bike läden in jena wenn ich probleme hab fahr ich nahc rudolstadt zum bike doctor oder mach alles selbst  liebe grüße martin


----------



## Bikerredstar (2. Juni 2011)

ahja. Das war jetzt, offen gesagt, nicht wirklich hilfreich.


----------



## shaq33 (2. Juni 2011)

ja was erwartest du denn also ich persönlich steck nich noch den bike läden hinten rein wenn man das meiste gut und mittelmaß an handfertigkeit selber machen kann bzw könnte  aber geh zu rad n roll da arbeitet ein kumpel von mir die sidn wirklich gut und haben auch zum vergleich der anderen sehr gute preise. liebe grüße


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich arbeitet der nicht so, wie du schreibst...


----------



## Zoda (3. Juni 2011)

wo du recht hast hast du recht... wird eigentlich noch irgendwo halbwegs deutsch geschrieben?

leider kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen... zur not hilft wirklich nur selber schrauben...


----------



## divergent! (3. Juni 2011)

Zoda schrieb:


> wo du recht hast hast du recht... wird eigentlich noch irgendwo halbwegs deutsch geschrieben?
> 
> leider kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen... zur not hilft wirklich nur selber schrauben...





wenn man schon oberlehrer macht sollte man seine eigene rechtschreibung beachten

aber an sich sollte man schon lernen ein rad aufzubauen und zu reparieren. irgendwann kommt ne panne. dann erkennt man schnell wer schonmal werkzeug in der hand hatte oder wer bloß bike liest


----------



## Bikerredstar (4. Juni 2011)

...möchte vielleicht jemand auf meine eigentliche Frage eingehen?  Ich brauche weis Gott niemanden der mir die Schaltung einstellt, aber wenn ich einmal im Jahr oder so Bremsen entlüften muss bzw. alle Jubeljahre einen Steursatz einzupressen habe, kauf ich mir dafür keinen Entlüftungskit plus Öl oder Spezialwerkzeug. Ich fänd's halt auch nett wenn eine Werkstatt vor Ort sowas wie Gabelservice hinbekommt... Also wie sagt man im Norden so schön: "Butter bei die Fische". Welche Werkstatt ist fähig? Kann ja nicht sein, dass man bei gefühlt mehr als einem Dutzend Läden hier in der Stadt absolut alles selber machen muss...


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Juni 2011)

Bikerredstar schrieb:


> ...möchte vielleicht jemand auf meine eigentliche Frage eingehen?  Ich brauche weis Gott niemanden der mir die Schaltung einstellt, aber wenn ich einmal im Jahr oder so Bremsen entlüften muss bzw. alle Jubeljahre einen Steursatz einzupressen habe, kauf ich mir dafür keinen Entlüftungskit plus Öl oder Spezialwerkzeug. Ich fänd's halt auch nett wenn eine Werkstatt vor Ort sowas wie Gabelservice hinbekommt... Also wie sagt man im Norden so schön: "Butter bei die Fische". Welche Werkstatt ist fähig? Kann ja nicht sein, dass man bei gefühlt mehr als einem Dutzend Läden hier in der Stadt absolut alles selber machen muss...



ne, sag mal welcher laden das war. ich hab ne starke vermutung. hattest du das rad nach dem malheur nochmal im laden? ich glaub da war ich grade in der werkstatt. ich arbeite da aber nich.


----------



## Bikerredstar (4. Juni 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ne, sag mal welcher laden das war. ich hab ne starke vermutung. hattest du das rad nach dem malheur nochmal im laden? ich glaub da war ich grade in der werkstatt. ich arbeite da aber nich.



...mit nem roten GT-Singelspeed? (wenn ich micht recht erinnere), dann reden wir vom gleichen Laden  
Ich find den Chef da echt nett, hab mich aber halt schon geärgert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (4. Juni 2011)

dann war er es


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Juni 2011)

richtig. chef is auch arschnett, nur der junge mann in der werkstatt taucht nich viel. ich hätt ihn schon 5mal gefeuert.
der kompetenteste und billigste radladen isses ritzel im damenviertel. öffnungszeiten sind nur grobe angaben, wann der laden offen sein könnte, chef is mitunter sehr kauzig, aber handwerklich is alles gut und wie gesagt, wenn man öfter hingeht wirds zunehmend billiger. jedenfalls beim kleinschei$$kauf.


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. Juni 2011)

Danke - das ist doch mal ein klares Statement


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2011)

hy Leute. ich suche meinen Kumpel den user Master-Torben (oder so)  aus Jena .
hat zufällig jemand seinen richtigen user namen oder den account für mich 

DANKE


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo Khujand! Er hier?

Gruß,
Flo


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juni 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hallo Khujand! Er hier?
> 
> Gruß,
> Flo



jepp Thanx...  wustich´s doch das ich ihn falsch geschrieben habe. 

schöne Grüsse nach Jena.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (9. Juni 2011)

ich sach ja auch halbwegs... das meine rechtschreibung miserabel is weiß ich, aber wenn ich hier einige texte lese... 

naja egal, wenn jemand lustig ist ich bin am samstag um 1023 am westbahnhof gleis 2, wir werden etwa 60 km @1200-1500 hm in 4-5 stunden fahren, ausstiegsmöglichkeiten wird es zu genüge geben, erste hälfte wird eher chillig und die zweite hälfte wird dann mit vielen schnellen und auch langsamen technischen trails...


----------



## HelixBonus (16. Juni 2011)

Moinsen zusammen,
wollte morgen Vormittag entspannt 2-3 Stündchen rund um Jena trailsurfen gehen. Los geht's 9:30/10:00 Uhr.
Jemand dabei?
Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Master | Torben (23. Juni 2011)

Bikerredstar schrieb:


> Danke - das ist doch mal ein klares Statement



Zum Thema Radladen: mit den Jungs vom Rad'n'Roll habe ich mal zusammengearbeitet als sie noch im BikePoint schafften. Der Axel hats in der Werkstatt schon richtig gut drauf - dort kannst du dein Bike hingeben 

Mit dem Ritzel selbst habe ich keine Erfahrung, mein Nachbar jedoch hatte ein schönes Retro Teil dort zur Reparatur (glaub es war eine Kurbel wo das Gewinde nachzuschneiden war) und er hat sie ihm richtig zerstört (Gewinde komplett defekt und übel zerschrammt).

Alternativ hab ich einiges an Werkzeug da 

@Arthur - was ist denn los  , hier bin ich


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Juni 2011)

mit gewinden habens die herrschaften im ritzel wirklich nich. gabelschaftgewinde sehen nach anbringung wirklich beschi$$en aus.


----------



## Smartinsche (7. September 2011)

Ich bin neu in Jena und suche daher Leute, die - gerne triallastige - gemütliche Touren rund um Jena machen und mich mitnehmen...

Gibt es vielleicht auch Gruppen, die sich regelmäßig treffen?


----------



## overlord (7. September 2011)

Smartinsche schrieb:


> Ich bin neu in Jena und suche daher Leute, die - gerne triallastige - gemütliche Touren rund um Jena machen und mich mitnehmen...
> 
> Gibt es vielleicht auch Gruppen, die sich regelmäßig treffen?



Ich sach ma heute 19 Uhr am Johannistor. In der Regel drehen wir jeden Mittwoch so in der Drehe ne Runde. Geht auch bei dir Querfeldeinrad? Ansonsten auch gerne MTB.


----------



## Smartinsche (9. September 2011)

Natürlich zu spät gelesen... Querfeldeinrad? *g Du hast ne PM ;-)


----------



## Kletterass (9. September 2011)

Es gibt auch eine Gruppe im Studivz: Mountainbike Jena mit den Leuten fahre ich ab und zu.


----------



## Vectrafahrer (9. September 2011)

Hallo bin neu hier im forum, ich heisse daniel g. 29 jahre alt und  komme aus Jena. nach 5 jahre möchte ich wieder MTB wieder fahren. in den alten zeiten bin ich nur alleine gefahren es gabt keine gruppe oder so. bin auch früher triathleter gewesen. Es ist so toll das hier ein forum thema jena gibt. gruss dani


----------



## not.the.one (9. September 2011)

overlord schrieb:


> Ich sach ma heute 19 Uhr am Johannistor. In der Regel drehen wir jeden Mittwoch so in der Drehe ne Runde. Geht auch bei dir Querfeldeinrad? Ansonsten auch gerne MTB.



Jau, ein schönes Ründchen war das - Querfeldein trifft es ziemlich gut!

Falls bei der Mittwochsrunde mal wieder wer neues mitkommen mag: vernünftige Lampe einpacken!
Früher aufbrechen ist leider nicht drin.

Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longsome (9. September 2011)

Hi,
ich habe gerade die Uni gewechselt und habe vor in Jena zu wohnen und radzufahren. Scheitert gerade leider an nem Zimmer, habt ihr ne Idee? 

Schönen Gruß
Justus


----------



## Bikerredstar (9. September 2011)

longsome schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe gerade die Uni gewechselt und habe vor in Jena zu wohnen und radzufahren. Scheitert gerade leider an nem Zimmer, habt ihr ne Idee?
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> Justus



...ja die angespannte Wohnungslage kurz vor Semsterbeginn... Also viele meiner Bekannten wohnen ja inzwischen in Weimar und pendeln. Ist ja auch ne schöne Stadt - wenn man sich die Renternbuse wegdenkt  und zeitlich gesehen ist jede S-Bahnfahrt in Berlin vermutlich mindestens doppelt so lang... Mit dem Studententicket bist' ja im ganzen Freistaat mobil, also würd ich mich an deiner Stelle erstmal nicht auf Jena selbst festlegen. Falls du vor hast hier länger zu bleiben ist's im Semster bzw. zum Ende hin leichter was zu finden... Die Trails der Hori sind aber natürlich ein starkes Argumet für Jena als Wohnort


----------



## overlord (14. September 2011)

So, wie schauts aus?
Ich sach ma heute 19:30Uhr am Johannistor, Start unserer MiWoRu. Wer Lust hat finde sich mitm MTB ein.
Greez!


----------



## overlord (15. September 2011)

@ Smartinsche
Im Dunkeln auf unbekannter Strecke, teilweise schon recht anspruchsvolles Terrain und dafür, dass wir mächtig Heimvorteil haben... gut mitgehalten gestern, Respekt! Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Zoda (9. Oktober 2011)

wenns nicht erwünscht ist...


----------



## lire89 (9. Oktober 2011)

Zoda schrieb:


> hier mal ein GPS track von der mittleren Horizontale, da der schon öfter angefragt wurde...



Hallo,

es ist wohl nicht so schlau die Strecke hier zu posten, wenn du vor hast sie länger fahren zu wollen!
In Jena sind nach wie vor die Wanderwege unter 2m breite verboten zu fahren. Indem du die Trails hier öffentlich machst, schneidest du dir und uns ins Fleisch!

Regel sowas doch bitte per PN und nicht öffentlich. 

Ich bin sonst kein Freund von localism aber in diesem Fall ist es nachhaltiger für uns local biker.

Ciao René


----------



## Zoda (9. Oktober 2011)

wenn du meinst, die mittlere is nen wanderweg der ausgeschildert ist, wer dem folgen will macht das eh, die trailabschnitte waren nicht gekennzeichnet...

was will papa staat denn machen um die gesetzeslage durchzusetzen? 400â¬ jobber auf die mittlere setzen und die radfahrer abzocken? da kÃ¶nnten wir die schulden von griechenland doch nimmer bezahlen wenn die das machen...

naja wie auch immer, ich habs gelÃ¶scht...

achja, ob ich jede anfrage per PN beantworte oder das hier Ã¶ffentlich mache is irgendwie reichlich egal, die leute sind im endeffekt eh auf der strecke...

edit:

radfahren ist nur auf festen wegen erlaubt, von 2 m steht da nirgendwo was, auch nich was en fester weg ist und wenns nen ausgescholderter wanderweg is wird er fest sein, wer schickt denn leute auf einen unbefestigten wanderweg?

nen verbot das ich mich nicht auf wanderwegen oder speziell auf den wegen in den kernbergen bewegen darf hab ich weder irgendwo in den kernbergen gesehen noch irgendwo im netz gefunden...


----------



## cappulino (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich stimme Zoda zu, sofern es sich um Benutzung ausgewiesener Wege (Markierungen) handelt geht das Radfahren im Gebiet der Horizontale in Ordnung. Die Rücksichtnahme auf Andere und entsprechendes naturverträgliches Verhalten sind die Voraussetzungen, damit das auch zukünftig so bleiben kann ... *Fair on Trails!* http://www.dimb.de//images/stories/fairontrails/fot_flyer.pdf


----------



## h2okopf (9. Oktober 2011)

lire89 schrieb:


> In Jena sind nach wie vor die Wanderwege unter 2m breite verboten zu fahren.



Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lire89 (9. Oktober 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Quelle?



Hallo,

die Quelle ist der Stadtförster und die Info ist 2 Wochen alt- leider.

@Zoda:

Danke!  Nur, dass wir uns nicht missverstehen, ich bin da absolut deiner Meinung! Ich finde nur, dass die tracks nicht extra noch publiziert werden müssen.

Ciao René

P.S.: Fair on Trails - natürlich! Nur machen das nicht alle und wir Biker haben nunmal eine noch zu geringe Lobby.


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann Zoda nur zustimmen. Die Hori ist ein Wanderweg und dementsprechend hervorragend ausgeschildert. Von Verboten hab ich auch noch nichts gesehen und ich fahre öfters da. Wer die Markierung erstmal gefunden hat, braucht eh kein GPS mehr, es sei den er ist Gleitschirmflieger oder hat nen Klettergurt dabei... Das man beim Befahren Rücksicht auf andere Benutzer des Weges nimmt ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit , schon aus Eigenschutz. Außerdem macht es Sinn, sich auf viel frequentierten Abschnitten asymmetrisch zu verhalten, also zu Zeiten zu fahren, wo keine oder nur wenige Wanderer unterwegs sind. Das Mach ich in meinem Heimatrevier übrigens auch so...Im Zeitalter des Gockels ist ein Nichthochposten eh quatsch. wer schon mal "Jenaer Horizontale gps" eingegeben hat, wird da auf mehreren Seiten fündig.


----------



## h2okopf (9. Oktober 2011)

lire89 schrieb:


> die Quelle ist der Stadtförster und die Info ist 2 Wochen alt- leider.



Das sagt gar nix. Irgendwo muss das ja schriftlich stehen vom amtlicher Stelle ausgegeben und diese Quelle würde ich gern mal sehen. Bisher gabs nämlich dazu noch genau keine hilfreiche Aussage, die mir bekannt wäre. Falls du den Förster nochmal triffst, wäre es schön, wenn er mal ansagen würde, wo dieses Verbot festgehalten ist.

Eine Recherche im Netz hat dieses Verbot bisher nämlich auch nicht zu Tage gefördert.

Den Erzählungen vom Förster kann ich so nämlich auch unterstellen, dass der das alte Thüringer Waldgesetz noch im Kopf hat, solange ich nichts anderes sehe. Und die darin festgeschriebene 2m-Regelung ist nunmal nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2011)

oooh jäger sind so eine sache. da ich die jungs hasse wie die pest stehe ich mit denen eh auf kriegsfuß. mir wollte dieses jahr auch ein jäger erzählen daß mein hund beim spielen am waldrand die tiere verjagt die gerade trächtig sind usw usf....naja nachdem ich mich mit ihm "nett" unterhalten hab, ihn auf die fetten verwöhnten bauernkinder mit ihren crossmaschinen angesprochen und er es negiert hat fuhr er mit seinem dicken jeep in den wald um tiere abzuknallen. solche typen sind die letzten spinner und braucht kein mensch.

zum thema hori kann ich nur sagen daß ich in jena selten so entspannte wanderer getroffen habe wie dort.wenn man sich langsam nähert, wenns zu eng ist auch mal den hang "hochfährt" und anhält sind die alle sehr freundlich.

zur not...einfach nicht zu stoßzeiten da lang fahren


----------



## cappulino (10. Oktober 2011)

anmerkung: jäger (wild) und förster (wald, pflanzen) sind nicht identisch, also bitte auch nicht durcheinanderwürfeln... selbst wenn ein und die selbe person, die sich um aufforstung und abholzung (waldbewirtschaftung) kümmert, am abend auch gern mal mit der flinte in den wald verschwindet.



> P.S.: Fair on Trails - natürlich! Nur machen das nicht alle und wir Biker haben nunmal eine noch zu geringe Lobby.


wie ich sehe hast du schon etwas dafür getan, dass es sich ändert!


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2011)

deshalb hab ich ja auch jäger geschrieben. wobei viele förster auch nicht besser sind. gerade wenns darum geht bäume quer zu legen.

aber wie gesagt die welt braucht sie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (10. Oktober 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> zum thema hori kann ich nur sagen daß ich in jena selten so entspannte wanderer getroffen habe wie dort.wenn man sich langsam nähert, wenns zu eng ist auch mal den hang "hochfährt" und anhält sind die alle sehr freundlich.
> 
> zur not...einfach nicht zu stoßzeiten da lang fahren



...ging mir eigentlich bisher immer genauso. Vergangen Woche habe ich sogar nen Rentner getroffen der sich sehr positiv über meine (objektiv in Wahrheit eher dürftigen) Fahrküste geäußert hat  

Und der letzte Punkt ist absolut richtig: So. Machmittag mit Sonnenschein - also an Tagen wie gestern - sollte man's halt vielleicht echt lassen...


----------



## lire89 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

da hat sich wohl der Förster geirrt. *Sorry für das Pomborium meinerseits!*
Laut Thüringer Waldgesetz (vom 18.September 2008) ist es erlaubt in Jena auf befestigten Wegen zu biken (Quelle: http://www.thueringen.de/de/forst/recht/waldgesetz/)

*§ 6*

* Betreten des Waldes, sportliche Betätigung in Wäldern*

 (1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der  naturverträglichen Erholung ist jedem gestattet. Das Betreten und  Befahren des Waldes geschieht auf eigene Gefahr, besondere Sorgfalts-  und Verkehrssicherungspflichten des Waldbesitzers werden durch das  Betretungsrecht des Waldes nicht begründet. Dies gilt auch für  gekennzeichnete Wege und Pfade.
 (2) Jeder Waldbesucher hat sich so zu verhalten,  dass der Wald nicht beschädigt oder verunreinigt, seine Bewirtschaftung  sowie die Lebensgemeinschaft nicht gestört und die Erholung anderer  nicht beeinträchtigt wird. Hunde, die nicht zur Jagd verwendet werden,  sind an der Leine zu führen.
 (3) Rad fahren und Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen  sowie mit Personenkraftwagen, deren Fahrer bzw. Mitfahrer im Besitz  einer Sonderparkgenehmigung für Schwerbehinderte sind, ist auf festen  Wegen und Straßen erlaubt. Reiten ist auf gekennzeichneten Wegen und  Straßen gestattet. Es sollen daher genügend geeignete und möglichst  zusammenhängende Wege und Straßen als Reitwege gekennzeichnet werden,  die zudem eine Verbindung mit Wegen und Straßen außerhalb des Waldes  aufweisen. Die Kennzeichnung erfolgt durch die untere Forstbehörde nach  Anhörung der örtlichen Interessenvertretungen der Waldbesitzer und der  Waldbenutzer, insbesondere der Reiter, Radfahrer, Wanderer, Skiläufer,  Jäger und Kommunen. Das Fahren mit Kutschen ist auf befestigten Wegen  und Straßen, die als Reitwege gekennzeichnet sind, erlaubt. Reit- und  Kutschpferde müssen im Wald je ein beidseitig am Kopf befestigtes,  sichtbares Kennzeichen tragen.
 (4) Die untere Forstbehörde kann im Einvernehmen  mit dem Waldbesitzer zum Schutz der Waldbesucher aus Naturschutzgründen  und zur Wahrung der schutzwürdigen Interessen der Waldbesitzer nicht  öffentliche Wege und Straßen auf einzelne Benutzungsarten einschränken.
 (5) Waldbesitzer haben die Kennzeichnung von  Loipen, Rad- und Wanderwegen durch behördlich ermächtigte Organisationen  entschädigungslos zu dulden, soweit sie dadurch in ihren Rechten nicht  unzumutbar beeinträchtigt werden. Die Ermächtigung zur Kennzeichnung von  Loipen, Rad- und Wanderwegen erteilt die untere Forstbehörde.
 (6) Die Benutzung von Waldwegen durch  Kraftfahrzeuge ist zur Erfüllung forstwirtschaftlicher Aufgaben  gestattet. Motorsport im Wald ist grundsätzlich verboten. Innerhalb des  Waldes sind insbesondere
 1. das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen außerhalb forstwirtschaftlicher Aufgaben,
 2. das Abstellen von Wohn-, Bienen- und sonstigen Wagen außerhalb der nach § 25 Abs. 4 Satz 1 genehmigten Anlagen,
 3. das Zelten,
 4. das Anlegen von Loipen und Skiwanderwegen mit Loipenfahrzeugen,
 5. das Rad fahren, insbesondere das Mountainbiking, abseits fester Wege und Straßen
  nur mit Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers zulässig. Die Waldfunktionen und  sonstigen Rechtsgüter sowie Belange des Naturschutzes dürfen dadurch  nicht beeinträchtigt werden. Die Durchführung organisierter  Sportveranstaltungen im Wald bedarf der Genehmigung der unteren  Forstbehörde. Soweit Naturschutzbelange betroffen sind, erfolgt diese  Genehmigung im Einvernehmen mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde.
 (7) Vom Betreten sind ausgeschlossen:
 1. Verjüngungsflächen, Pflanzgärten, bestellte und noch nicht abgeerntete Ländereien,
 2.  Waldflächen und Waldwege, auf denen Holz eingeschlagen, bearbeitet,  gelagert oder gerückt wird oder auf denen sonstige Waldarbeiten  durchgeführt werden,
 3.  Waldflächen und Waldwege, die aus sonstigen zwingenden Gründen, zum  Beispiel zur Verhütung von Waldbränden oder aus Gründen der Sicherheit  in bruch- und wurfgeschädigten Beständen von den Forstbehörden oder mit  deren Genehmigung vom Waldbesitzer gesperrt sind,
 4. forstbetriebliche und jagdliche Einrichtungen.
  (8) Das Betreten des Waldes kann durch Sperrung  verwehrt werden, wenn dazu aus Gründen des Waldschutzes (insbesondere  Waldbrandgefahr), des Naturschutzes, der Wald- und Wildbewirtschaftung,  des Schutzes der Waldbesucher oder der Vermeidung von Waldschäden eine  Notwendigkeit besteht. Die Sperrung darf nur auf Anordnung oder mit  Genehmigung der unteren Forstbehörde erfolgen. Sperrungen aus Gründen  des Naturschutzes erfolgen im Einvernehmen mit der unteren  Naturschutzbehörde. Die Sperrung ist deutlich sichtbar zu machen. Auf  einem beigefügten Schild ist der Grund der Sperrung anzugeben. Bei  befristeter Sperrung ist die Frist anzuführen. Nach Ablauf dieser Frist  sind die Sperreinrichtungen zu entfernen.
 (9) Das Nähere zum Betreten des Waldes und zur  sportlichen Betätigung, darunter die Verarbeitung und Nutzung  personenbezogener Daten im Zusammenhang mit der Kennzeichenausgabe für  Reit- und Kutschpferde, regelt die oberste Forstbehörde durch  Rechtsverordnung; die Regelungen zur kostenpflichtigen Ausgabe der  Kennzeichen durch die untere Forstbehörde sowie die Aufwendungen für das  einheitlich zu kennzeichnende Wanderwegenetz sind einvernehmlich  zwischen der obersten Forstbehörde und dem für Finanzen zuständigen  Ministerium abzustimmen. Regelungen über die weitgehend  landeseinheitliche Kennzeichnung von Loipen und Skiwanderwegen sowie  Rad- und Wanderwegen werden im Einvernehmen mit der obersten  Naturschutzbehörde erlassen.



Ciao René


P.S.: Den Paragraphen kann mann ja auf jeder Tour dabei haben, wenn's mal wieder Ärger geben sollte

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
edit 1: Hab gerade mit der Stadtforstverwaltung telefoniert. Das Thüringer Waldgesetz ist bindend und es gibt keine spezielle Stadtverordnung zur Wegenutzung des Waldes - jetzt muss das nur noch die Waldpolizei wissen und auch so den Wanderen kommunizieren. Die 2m Regelung galt vor 2008.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
edit 2: Auch in der Zweiten Verordnung zur Änderung der Ersten Durchführungsverordnung zum Thüringer Waldgesetz vom 30. August 2010 ändert sich an den für uns Biker relevanten Themen nichts. (Quelle: http://www.parldok.thueringen.de/parldok/ - Schlagworte - Waldgesetz)

-


----------



## h2okopf (10. Oktober 2011)

Und das ist genau der Grund, warum ich halt genau wissen will, wo irgendwer Offizielles in Jena regelt, dass das Biken da verboten ist. Es kann ja sein, dass es eine lokale Verordnung gibt, die genau das beinhaltet, aber bisher konnte mir die noch keiner nennen. Und wenn man nicht mal weiss, wer die angeblich herausgibt, ist es auch nicht möglich, da gezielter nachzutelefonieren.

Es ja könnte ja auch sein, dass eventuell Teile der Hori nicht im Wald (also was laut Flächennutzungsplan oder wie das heisst als Wald definiert ist) verlaufen. Dann würde das Waldgesetz nicht gelten, sondern eine andere Regelung. Aber auch dazu habe ich bisher keine Infos.

Fakt ist aber, dass der ThüWaldG das Biken nicht verbietet. Denn jeder ausgeschilderte Wanderweg ist ein "fester" Weg. Daran besteht sicher kein Zweifel.


----------



## William Foster (11. Oktober 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> deshalb hab ich ja auch jäger geschrieben. wobei viele förster auch nicht besser sind. gerade wenns darum geht bäume quer zu legen.
> 
> aber wie gesagt die welt braucht sie nicht



Wenn alle Wälder zur Kernzone werden sollen und Bauern auf ihre Felder und auf's (Feder-) Vieh selbst aufpassen, dann nicht.


----------



## divergent! (11. Oktober 2011)

das wäre zumindest der natürliche gang. das meiste vieh sieht eh keine felder oder wiesen


----------



## TomWed (18. Oktober 2011)

@ h2okopf: dein Gedankengang haut hin. Habe eine Mailanfrage zum Thema bekommen (an ADFC), möglich, dass die Betreffenden hier auch mitlesen. 

Die Hori ist Naturschutzgebiet, aber erst seit wenigen Jahren (da galt das Waldgesetz schon lange). Im Thüringer Naturschutzgesetz, §34 Abs. 4, ist das Betreten und Befahren geregelt, da hat m.W. das Waldgesetz gar keine Bedeutung (nicht jedes Naturschutzgebiet ist Wald). Demnach kann die Untere Naturschutzbehörde Wege für einzelne Benutzungsarten sperren oder Wege einzelnen Nutzungsarten vorbehalten. 

Die Untere Naturschutzbehörde für Jena ist bei der Stadt angesiedelt; m.W. gehört die Stadtforstverwaltung mit dazu. Mir ist aber unklar, ob der Stadtförster der für die Entscheidung nach diesem Paragraphen zuständige Behördenmensch ist, oder nur eine Randfigur. Du müsstest dich mal bei www.jena.de durch die Behördenstruktur klicken und den wirklichen Ansprechpartner suchen, der als Untere Naturschutzbehörde fungiert. Wenn es der Stadtförster ist, dann ist die Auskunft an lire89 die richtige; wenn nicht, kann etwas anderes heraus kommen.

Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn laut Stadtforst keine Bedenken gegen Radfahren bestehen (weil man da das Waldgesetz im Kopf hat) und laut Naturschutz das Fahren verboten ist, weil man da eine Bestimmung erlassen hat, die der Stadtforst nicht kennt. Wäre in dieser Stadt nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## h2okopf (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Naturschutzgebiet ist mir schon klar. Die Schilder stehen ja da zu Hauf rum. Sogar mit Erläuterungstext und da kommt der Haken:

Die älteren Schilder beinhalten das Verbot des Radfahrens im Naturschutzgebiet. Ist glaube ich der dritte Anstrich in der Liste.

Aber als Knackpunkt: Die später aufgestellten Schilder, also die neueren, kennen diesen Punkt wiederum nicht.

Wem glaubt man dann nu? Weil soweit ich das feststellen konnte geht jeweils um das gleiche Naturschutzgebiet. Daher würde ich eher den neueren Schildern glauben schenken wollen.


----------



## h2okopf (18. Oktober 2011)

TomWed schrieb:


> Die Hori ist Naturschutzgebiet, aber erst seit wenigen Jahren (da galt das Waldgesetz schon lange). Im Thüringer Naturschutzgesetz, §34 Abs. 4, ist das Betreten und Befahren geregelt, da hat m.W. das Waldgesetz gar keine Bedeutung (nicht jedes Naturschutzgebiet ist Wald).



Interessanter Paragraph, nur leider nahezu ohne Bedeutung in dem Zusammenhang. Zum einen regelt der nur die Gesetzmässigkeiten für die Flur, also das was nicht Wald ist. Ob das für die Hori gilt, ist fraglich, aber könne durchaus teilweise sein. Zum anderen wird für Wald auf das Forstgesetz verwiesen. Da denke ich, gilt das Waldgesetz mit den bereits diskutieren Regelungen für das Befahren mit dem Rad, sprich auf festen Wegen ist Radfahren erlaubt.

Und hinzu kommt, dass auch in der Flur laut dem Paragraphen das Befahren mit dem Rad auf Straßen und Wegen zulässig ist. Fast so wie im Wald laut Waldgesetz mit der Unterschied, dass es keine "festen" Wege sein müssen.



> Demnach kann die Untere Naturschutzbehörde Wege für einzelne Benutzungsarten sperren oder Wege einzelnen Nutzungsarten vorbehalten.


Genau, das sind diejenigen welchen, die die Schilder aufstellen lassen, um das Naturschutzgebiet auszuweisen. Sollten sie jedenfalls sein. Und wie zuvor schon gesagt, auf den neueren Schilder ist das Radfahren nicht mehr aufgeführt als verboten.

Meine Schlussfolgerung:
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Verbot des Radfahrens ursprünglich aus dem Waldgesetz herrührte und in den neueren Schildern nicht mehr drin ist, weil das Waldgesetz dieses Verbot nicht mehr beinhaltet.


----------



## guncloud (19. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

vielleicht sollte man einfach mal bei der Behörde anrufen. Sie ist ja in Göschwitz ansässig. http://www.tlug-jena.de/schutzgeb_jena/seiten/nsg-gebiete/nsg.htm
Bei den Schildern sollte man beachten ob es sich um das gleiche NSG handelt.

Ich sag mal wer an Feiertagen und Wochenende meint unebding auf der Horizontalen fahren zu müssen ist selber schuld wenn es Ärger gibt. Es gibt unzählige Trails die gleiches bieten und weniger besucht sind.

zB Dornbug - Tautenburg, Anstieg Jenzig auf halbe Höhe Richtung Lasaan.......


----------



## TomWed (19. Oktober 2011)

Wir brauchen aber die Untere Naturschutzbehörde. In Göschwitz ist die Landesanstalt, die dürften eher allgemeine Dinge machen. Wenn man sich durch jena.de wühlt, kommt man letztlich hier hin:

http://www.jena.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=78932&_nav_id1=11217&_nav_id2=11328&_nav_id3=79873&_lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (19. Oktober 2011)

TomWed schrieb:


> @ h2okopf: dein Gedankengang haut hin. Habe eine Mailanfrage zum Thema bekommen (an ADFC), möglich, dass die Betreffenden hier auch mitlesen.



Die Mail vom Sonntag an den ADFC war von mir. Da hätt ich doch gedacht das ihr mehr wißt. Was mich nämlich beim Thema Hori so verwirrt ist die Aussage eines Bekannten aus Schöngleina. Der sagte mir das er die Hori seit 2010 meidet weil er dort von Ordnungsamtkräften kontrolliert woden sei und die ihn abkassieren wollten.

Ich habe für eure Recherche  eine Telefonnummer anzubieten. Die habe ich aus einer PDF wo alle Umweltbehörden der Kreisfreien Städte und Landkreise Thüringens drauf stehen.
Stadt Jena
Fachdienst für Umweltschutz
Fachdienstleiterin Isabel Günther
Untere Naturschutzbehörde : 03641 49-5260

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## divergent! (20. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub je mehr ihr bohrt umso mehr kommen die auf den trichter was da so alles passiert im wald. und dann könnt ihr pech haben daß bald dort das eintritt was wir nicht wollen. ....nur so als tip


----------



## Bikerredstar (22. Oktober 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich glaub je mehr ihr bohrt umso mehr kommen die auf den trichter was da so alles passiert im wald. und dann könnt ihr pech haben daß bald dort das eintritt was wir nicht wollen. ....nur so als tip



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzu zu fügen. Hat ja schon fast was von nem Juristentreff... Aber wir Deutschen haben es ja halt irgendwie immer extra wichtig mit §...


----------



## Kasebi (22. Oktober 2011)

Bikerredstar schrieb:


> Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzu zu fügen. Hat ja schon fast was von nem Juristentreff... Aber wir Deutschen haben es ja halt irgendwie immer extra wichtig mit §...



Für wie blöd haltet ihr eigentlich die Ordnungskräfte von Jena. Wenn ihr glaubt die wissen nicht was auf der Hori und anderswo um Jena rum los ist seit ihr ganz schön auf dem Holzweg. Und das hat nichts mit § reiterei zu tun. Komisch ist immer nur das Geschrei hinterher wenn es wegen Vermeidbarer Sachen zu massiven Einschränkungen kommt. Sachen die man vielleicht bei einem Juristentreff vermeiden hätte können
Aso bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bikerredstar (23. Oktober 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Für wie blöd haltet ihr eigentlich die Ordnungskräfte von Jena. Wenn ihr glaubt die wissen nicht was auf der Hori und anderswo um Jena rum los ist seit ihr ganz schön auf dem Holzweg...



...wer hält den bitte die Ordungsbehörden für blöd    Der Punkt ist doch vielmehr der: Wenn es keine massenhaften Beschwerden von Wanderern/ Förster o ä. gibt, warum soll ein Amt dann aktiv werden? (Oder geht das jetzt an der Diskussion vorbei?) Gundsätzlich mit §§§ durch die Gegend radeln um "im Recht" zu sein, ich weis ja auch nicht ...
... wenn das Ordungsmat auf der Hori unterwegs sein sollte (wovon ich hier zum ersten mal höhre) müssten die ja eigentlich mit §§§ "bewaffnet" sein... In der Tat verwirred.


----------



## doppelboa (24. Oktober 2011)

Mich haben komischerweise noch nie Wanderer angemotzt. Die sind immer ganz freundlich, bzw. warnen, dass ich an der ganz schmalen Stelle auf keinen Fall fahren sondern schieben sollte Ich bin natürlich auch freundlich und nötige sie zu einem Sprung zur Seite. Auch "Hast du keine Klingel?!" hab ich da oben noch nie gehört.
Meint ihr die Ordnungskräfte würden sich wirklich dort hochbemühen Da wären sie doch schon ne Stunde unterwegs, in der sie woanders abkassieren könnten. Und dann ständig Radler ohne Ausweis, das hält auf. Zumindest als ich noch in Jena als Student wohnte, hab ich nix mit in Wald genommen, außer das Handy.


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Für wie blöd haltet ihr eigentlich die Ordnungskräfte von Jena. Wenn ihr glaubt die wissen nicht was auf der Hori und anderswo um Jena rum los ist seit ihr ganz schön auf dem Holzweg. Und das hat nichts mit § reiterei zu tun. Komisch ist immer nur das Geschrei hinterher wenn es wegen Vermeidbarer Sachen zu massiven Einschränkungen kommt. Sachen die man vielleicht bei einem Juristentreff vermeiden hätte können
> Aso bis dann
> Kasebi




hat auch keiner behauptet. aber nur weil wespen rumfliegen muss man nicht in ihrem nest rumstochern


----------



## Kasebi (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag weder den Kümmel aus dem Käse klauben und erst recht nicht streiten. Also lassen wirs. Gehen wir statt dessen lieber biken. Vielleicht ja doch mal auf *GT*our (Originalzitat).
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## TomWed (24. Oktober 2011)

Nun, ich werde mal jemanden fragen, der die Umweltleute bei der Stadt privat kennt. Kann aber dauern. Je nach Stand der Dinge kann der auch offiziell was sagen, vor Jahren war das in der AG Radverkehr schon Thema (Ergebnis weiß ich nicht mehr, müsste die Protokolle durchackern; gibt's auch im Web). Jetzt einfach frontal bei der Stadt anfragen würde ich nicht, man kann wirklich schlafende Hunde wecken. Würde mit einiger Sicherheit annehmen, dass verschiedene Leute bei der Stadt mehrere Meinungen haben, jeder angeblich die richtige, und schließlich würden sich der OB oder sein Stellvertreter mehr oder weniger sinnreich zum Thema äußern.

Übrigens gibt's Ordnungskräfte für Spezialaufgaben, in der OTZ war vor ca. 2 Jahren ein Bericht. Einer ist wohl vom Ordnungsamt, einer von der Polizei, und die gehen gemeinsam auf Streife (bisweilen per Fahrrad). Der Bericht war über schlecht gereinigte Gehwege (an Stellen, wo die Hausbewohner kehren müssen), und Strafzettel gab es, wenn jemand den Löwenzahn zwischen den Pflastersteinen wachsen ließ, weil das Zeug die Pflastersteine hochdrückt oder den Asphalt zerbröselt. Für derlei Dinge hat die Stadt sogar eine Verordnung, gegen die dort verstoßen wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2011)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich mag weder den Kümmel aus dem Käse klauben und erst recht nicht streiten. Also lassen wirs. Gehen wir statt dessen lieber biken. Vielleicht ja doch mal auf *GT*our (Originalzitat).
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi




rischtisch. wenn meine nase nicht dicht wär würde ich auch gleich einsteigen


----------



## Zoda (19. Februar 2012)

is hier schon wieder jemand um jena unterwegs?


----------



## loko. (19. Februar 2012)

ja erst heute wieder paar Kilometer gerissen


----------



## Bikerredstar (19. Februar 2012)

...hatte im Januar von meinem Bruder die GoPro ausgeliehen und ein bisschen Abfahrtlastiges gefilmt, als es schönes Wetter hatte 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19179


----------



## Jena.Biker (21. Februar 2012)

Fahre ständig um Jena herum...


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. März 2012)

Verkaufsanzeigen gehören eher da hin Bikemarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (2. April 2012)

Hallo, ich wollte am Osterwochenenden mal wieder ein paar Trails um Jena befahren. Leider kenn ich nur die Horizontale zwischen Culm-Fürstenbrunnen-Steinkreuz. Zu Ostern wird dort wohl viel Betrieb sein, das will ich den Anderen und mir nicht geben. Gibt es um Jena ruhigere Trails die sich lohnen? Auf der anderen Seite der Saale kenn ich mich gar nicht aus und würde auch mal diese Gegend kennen lernen.
Also wenn jemand Tips oder GPS-Tracks hat, immer her damit. Am besten sind Rundstrecken, so dass ich am Startpunkt wieder ankomme.
MfG


----------



## loko. (2. April 2012)

beim Bismarckturm gibt es auch einige schöne Routen habe da aber selbst keine GPS Daten


----------



## overlord (3. April 2012)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand Tips oder GPS-Tracks hat, immer her damit. Am besten sind Rundstrecken, so dass ich am Startpunkt wieder ankomme.
> MfG


Jena RIchtung Weimar, an der Leutra lang (zwischen Leutra und Radweg geht ein kleiner Trail lang), bis zum Gasthof Carl August. Kurz vorher über die Strasse einen kleinen Pfad bis auf die "Weiß/Gelb/Weiß"(glaub ich) hoch. Dann auf der bleiben bis zur Strasse nach Cospeda hoch, diese queren und ein paar Meter wieder runter. Dort geht ein Pfad links hoch. Den die Sonnenberge hoch nehmen und dann nach Cospeda. Dann bis zum Napoleonstein und dort runter (gibt dort mehrere schöne Wege, am besten bis zum Landgrafen), Dann der "Weiß/Rot/Weiß" Richtung Westen folgen und bei der Papiermühle runter. Ca. 1-2h
Anschließend kann man eigentlich "Weiß/Rot/Weiß" Richtung Schottplatz folgen...

Ich habs mal ungefähr in ne Karte eingemalt

Edit sacht:
Als Anhang erkennt man ja gar nüscht. Also hier nochmal:


----------



## Zoda (3. April 2012)

Welches Tempo wollt ihr fahren (fahrt ich CC hardtails oder endurofullys), was für trails wollt ihr rollen (singletrailsskala) und an welchem Tag seit ihr unterwegs und wie lange wollt ihr fahren (km zeit hm) ich würde vllt mitkommen und als ortskundiger fungieren, wenn das gewünscht ist...


----------



## reizhusten (3. April 2012)

Schonmal vielen Dank.
@Zoda: kann ich noch nicht genau sagen wann ich fahr. Wird spontan entschieden, je nachdem wie ich Zeit hab.


----------



## Bikerredstar (5. April 2012)

Weitere Alternativ: Start am Ostbad oder so
--> Radweg Richtung Kunitz 
--> in Kunitz rechts über normale Straße nach Laasan, Teerstraße endet in Laasan, 
--> am "Ortsende" links halten 
--> steile Forstautobahn bis zur Ausschilderung Kunitzburg (der Weg ist bis zur Burg immer so breit, dass man gut nebeneiander fahren kann bzw. am Wanderer vorbei kommt) 
--> kurz vor der Burg geht links einen Wanderweg (blau-weiße Makrierung nicht ganz so leicht zu erkennen...) ab, der in Golmsdorf endent;
(Ich finde den sehr schön flowig und er ist auch an Wochenende/ Feiertagen kaum begangen.)
Von Golmsdorf kann man dann z.B. quer durch den Tautenburger Wald bis Dorndorf. 
--> Von dort fahre ich dann i.d.R. zu den Dornburger Schlössern hoch und steige dort Richtung Süden auf die rot-weiße bzw. blau-weiß-orangen (oder so?) makrierte 100km Hori. 
--> Zwischen Dornburg und Zwätzen trifft man eigentlich kaum Leute, die Wege sind super makiert und haben z.T. auch richtig Flow. 
An Ostern würde ich vermutlich in Zwätzen wieder in die Stadt runter, da es bestimmt viele Leute zum Langraf und Napoleonstein zieht. Wenn's Wetter schlecht ist würd ich natürlich bis vor fahren


----------



## Zoda (5. April 2012)

ds weiß blau orange is die saalehorizontale, is ne schöne strecke die markierung ist hier auf den bildern zu sehen http://www.saalehorizontale-staffel.de/etappen.html


----------



## Bikerredstar (6. April 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> ds weiß blau orange is die saalehorizontale, is ne schöne strecke die markierung ist hier auf den bildern zu sehen http://www.saalehorizontale-staffel.de/etappen.html



ich weis


----------



## doppelboa (7. April 2012)

Hat am 11.4. jemand Lust und Zeit? Fahre gemütlich und nach 2Stunden geht es bei mir steil bergab Ich kenne eigentlich auch nur vom Autohändler die 30min zum Fürstenbrunnen hoch, dann die mittlere Horizontale Richtung Sportforum und dann weiß ich immer nicht, welches die geilste Abfahrt ist. Ich fahre nur gern die mittl. Horizontale, weil dass von der Aussicht bissl wie Urlaub in den Bergen ist. Die Gegend um die Lobdeburg kenn ich noch, finde ich aber nicht so schön. Ich dachte so an 10...11...12Uhr Startzeit und die Kondition ist wirklich so doll, aber ich fürchte mich nicht vor schwierigen Abfahrten. Fahre ein AllMountain-Fully Canyon Nerve AM.


----------



## Zoda (8. April 2012)

ich wär dabei, 11 uhr würde mir ganz gut passen, wenn das wetter aber so wird wie vorhergesagt werd ich nicht fahren... als treffpunkt eignet sich der parkplatz des paradiesbahnhofs es sei denn du kommst aus lobeda... wenn du dich nicht vor steilen und schwierigen abfahrten fürchtest, gibts da nen paar die ich dir zeigen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loko. (8. April 2012)

würde mich eventuell auch mit anschließen


----------



## Zoda (8. April 2012)

aber ihr könnt auch am dienstag abend um 1800 auf dem parkplatz des paradiesbahnhofs sein, wir freuen uns immer über neue mitfahrer...


----------



## Zoda (9. April 2012)

Also, die Runde morgen steht, wird eher AM lastig auf technischen S2-S3 Trails, Start um 1800 auf dem Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofs...


----------



## Zoda (13. April 2012)

kurzfristig,

Morgen 1100 auf dem Parkplatz Paradiesbahnhof, es wird viel auf S2-S3 Trails hoch und runter gehen...


----------



## Deleted 239060 (15. April 2012)

Hey,
ich bin ein absoluter MTB-Neuling und wollte mal fragen, ob es Leute in  Jena gibt, die mich mal in ihrer Gruppe mitfahren lassen würden. Ich  würde gerne Strecken kennenlernen. 
Mein Rad ist auf jeden Fall gut, Klamotten und Helm etc. auch vorhanden. Allerdings sind Technik und Kondition nur rudimentär vorhanden. Perfekt wäre daher eine eher flache Strecke.
Wäre cool, wenn was in der Richtung möglich wäre.

Gruß,
dr0elf


----------



## BullsCobra (20. April 2012)

Hallo dr0elf,

Zu dem Thema schau am besten mal in den anderen Jena-Thread (Locals aus Jena), der ist immer aktueller. Von Zoda weiß ich, dass die immer Dienstags um 1800 am Paradies Bahnhof eine gemütlichere Tour fahren, frag doch mal, ob du mit darfst, oder häng dich einfach mal dran. Vom Gelände her empfehle ich dir die Saale-Horizontale. Die obere SH fährt sich sehr schön, die mittlere ist eher was, wenn du richtig sicher fahren kannst, da es teilweise ziemlich eng ist und seitwärts runter geht (solltest also dann auch schwindelfrei sein) 

Ansonsten willkommen beim Mountainbiking!
(Und neben bei: Es wäre schön, wenn du wenigstens deinen Vornamen verraten könntest, wir reden uns hier in der Regel nicht mit Accountnamen an  )


----------



## Deleted 239060 (23. April 2012)

Hey. 
Von exakt diesem Thread wurde ich hierher verwiesen, da sich dort wohl nur die DH rumzutreiben scheinen...  
DI 18 Uhr ist leider nicht so passend, da ich mich in der Zwischenzeit bei einem MTB-Kurs der FH eingetragen habe, der jeden MI stattfindet... :/

Wie fährt sich denn die Saale-Horizontale? Ist das eher auf einer Höhe, oder geht's da stetig hoch und runter? 

Gruß,
dr0elf aka Guntram


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2012)

da gehts fluffig leicht bergab bzw berghoch wenn du andersrum fährst


----------



## Zoda (23. April 2012)

Horizontal is auf den Horizontalen nur wenig, die SH hat auf 80 km 2400 hm... Da gehts eigentlich mehr hoch und ruter (wenn man jetzt die Kernberge und den Johanisberg außer Acht lässt)... Spaß machts trotzdem, oder, grade desswegen. Die mittlere Horizontale zwischen Leutra und Pösen kannst du gepflegt weglassen, is nur ne Straße mit saichtem anstieg/gefälle... Wirklich flache MTB-Strecken hab ich in Jena noch nicht gefunden, aber auch nicht wirklich gesucht...


@ divergent!: also fluffig is da nur wenig welchen abschnitt meinst du denn?

Greetz Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (23. April 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> die SH hat auf 80 km 2400 hm... Die mittlere Horizontale zwischen Leutra und Pösen kannst du gepflegt weglassen, is nur ne Straße mit saichtem anstieg/gefälle...
> 
> 
> @ divergent!: also fluffig is da nur wenig welchen abschnitt meinst du denn?
> ...



Also wenn ich mich an die Markierung der Horizontale halte (roter Balken, genau wie die 100Km Wanderung) komm ich auf keine 2400Hm. Und was bitte hat das Leutratal mit der mittleren Horizontale zu tun. Als Mittlere Horizontale bezeichnet man doch den Abschnitt zwischen Ziegenhain- Fürstenbrunnen- Lobdeburg und weiter Richtung Ilmnitz. Das fährt sich  wirklich fluffig. Da  hat der divergent recht. Allerdings nicht an schönen Wochenenden. Zuviele Wanderer. Deswegen bevorzuge ich die obere Horizontale.(Blauer Balken) Und zwischen Lobdeburg und Ilmnitz triffst du ganz selten jemanden an.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Zoda (23. April 2012)

Ja, ok, für mich is der weiß rot weiße balken die mittlere Hori, dann meine ich halt die Horizontale, das ändert nix daran das die Saalehorizontale 300 hm auf 10 km macht was schon weng heftig ist und nicht fluffig... Die Horizontalen in den Kernbergen sind fluffig da gebe ich divergent recht!

Der rote Balken hat 100 km und knapp 2000 hm und die Saalehorizontale hat knapp 2400hm auf 80 km.


----------



## Kasebi (23. April 2012)

Zoda! Jetzt fiel's mir wie Schuppen aus die Haare. Mit deinen 80Km2400Hm meinst du sicherlich den künstlich in die Landschaft gelegten "Premiumwanderweg" *SAALEHORIZONTALE*

Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Zoda (23. April 2012)

ja, davon redet auch dr0elf...


----------



## Kasebi (23. April 2012)

Und gleich noch eine Frage. Ich bin mal vor Jahren mit dem Sven Haitmann oberhalb der A4 einen super Trail runter nach Göschwitz gefahren. Der Einstieg ist für Fremde nicht ganz leicht zu finden. Es ging da erst über eine Wiese.  Ich dächte das war irgentwo am Ziegenberg. Meine Frage giebts den Trail noch und kann man den noch fahren. Oder ist der auch durch die Tunnelbaustelle blockiert?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Zoda (23. April 2012)

wenn man vom cospoth kommt und grade durch über die wiese fährt, weng sucht, dann findet man den noch, der is von dort aus nur richtung göschwitz fahrbar und fetzt immernoch

wenn du den hier meinst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (23. April 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> wenn man vom cospoth kommt und grade durch über die wiese fährt, weng sucht, dann findet man den noch, der is von dort aus nur richtung göschwitz fahrbar und fetzt immernoch
> 
> wenn du den hier meinst...




Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Deleted 239060 (24. April 2012)

Mein Problem ist halt nur, dass ich gerne zu Beginn viel flache Strecken fahren würde, um meine Muskeln aufzubauen (und natürlich die Kondition). Bin eigentlich nur ein MTB'ler geworden, weil mein Knie totaler Müll ist und deshalb Fußball nicht mehr drin ist... Deshalb wäre langsam (und flach) starten sinnvoll. 

Natürlich nicht nur flach, darum geht's nicht. Darf gerne auch mal ein wenig hoch und runter gehen. Aber bin neulich den Fuchsturm von hinten (keine AHnung, wie das nächste Kaff heißt) so nen mördersteilen Weg hochgefahren, was meinem Knie sichtlich wenig Spaß bereitet hat...


----------



## divergent! (24. April 2012)

dann würde ich an deiner stelle evtl erstmal auf der straße trainieren. im wald hast du immer mal unangenehme anstiege inkl tempowechsel usw. da wäre erstmal lockeres straßerollen mit kleineren anstiegen erstmal sinnvoller


----------



## Deleted 239060 (25. April 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> dann würde ich an deiner stelle evtl erstmal auf der straße trainieren. im wald hast du immer mal unangenehme anstiege inkl tempowechsel usw. da wäre erstmal lockeres straßerollen mit kleineren anstiegen erstmal sinnvoller



Prinzipiell hast Du Recht, aber Straßen stinken.  Das ist so unglaublich öde... Deshalb habe ich mir ja auch kein RR sondern ein MTB gekauft.


----------



## Zoda (25. April 2012)

ne lockere runde, ohne ganz dicke anstiege... mit trails wird das schwierig... wenn du die Mittlere hori in den kernbergen vom steinkreuz bis zum fürstenbrunnen fährst gehts tendentiell eher bergab und die 2 anstiege kann man auch in einem kleinen gang noch gemütlich hochfahrn, dann fährst du den breiten waldweg hoch, der ist nicht ganz so steil. von dort aus kannst du noch richtung obere johannisberghori fahren und dann wenn du in der nähe der lobdeburg bist richtung sommerlinde, übers plateu zum fuchsturm und von dort aus bergab in die stadt... die abfahrt ist zwar nicht ganz ohne sollte aber ohne größere probleme zu beältigen sein, vllt ein mal bergauf absteigen weils recht fiese gegenanstiege gibt... 

Ich hab dir mal einen GPS track skizziert damit du weißt was ich meine...

Greetz Zoda


----------



## McGeifer (3. Mai 2012)

Mal wieder was neues von mir freu mich über gedes "gefällt mir"


----------



## ~joe~ (4. Mai 2012)

Moin

hat jemand von euch die besten Strecken vom Napoleonstein als .kmz Datei, also so das ichs nen Kumpel schicken kann und ders dann mit google earth öffnen kann?!
Und die eine Rinne hinten in Jena Nord such ich auch, sind irgendwie zuviele Wege bei google earth drin so das ichs nich zuordnen kann


----------



## barney79 (4. Mai 2012)

so weit ich mich erinnere ist "die rinne" eine verlängerung der straße/weg "an der eule" (rechts schrebergartenhäuschen") in jena-nord. (schau mal bei google-maps)


----------



## Zoda (4. Mai 2012)

mal schaun, ob ich es die saison schaffe, mich dazu zu überwinden, die beiden drops mitzunehmen...


----------



## ~joe~ (5. Mai 2012)

Joa weiß nur das es vom Napoleonstein zuerst der grün-weiße und dann rot-weiße Wanderweg war.Naja hoff ma mal das ihm das als Beschreibung ausreicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (5. Mai 2012)

Einfach "An der Eule" hoch und schon stehst mitten drauf .. und die Drops sind pille palle .. macht dir da nich zu viel Stress deswegen ..  Da sind die schwer einsehbaren Kurven problematischer wenn dort Fußgänger unterwegs sind.


----------



## ~joe~ (15. Mai 2012)

Moin

bin grad am Dämpfer tauschen und an dem Punktangelangt die Dämpferbuchsen im neuen zu verbauen.Nun meine Frage ob hier eventuell jemand das passende Werkzeug hat, hab nich unbedingt Bock mit Hammer und Gewalt dran zugehen


----------



## Deleted 239060 (21. Mai 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> ne lockere runde, ohne ganz dicke anstiege... mit trails wird das schwierig... wenn du die Mittlere hori in den kernbergen vom steinkreuz bis zum fürstenbrunnen fährst gehts tendentiell eher bergab und die 2 anstiege kann man auch in einem kleinen gang noch gemütlich hochfahrn, dann fährst du den breiten waldweg hoch, der ist nicht ganz so steil. von dort aus kannst du noch richtung obere johannisberghori fahren und dann wenn du in der nähe der lobdeburg bist richtung sommerlinde, übers plateu zum fuchsturm und von dort aus bergab in die stadt... die abfahrt ist zwar nicht ganz ohne sollte aber ohne größere probleme zu beältigen sein, vllt ein mal bergauf absteigen weils recht fiese gegenanstiege gibt...
> 
> Ich hab dir mal einen GPS track skizziert damit du weißt was ich meine...
> 
> Greetz Zoda



So, ne Weile nicht mehr aktiv gewesen, da ziemlich im Stress. Ich fahre jetzt immer da über der FH, wenn Ihr wisst, was ich damit meine. Da geht's nach Ammerbach (oder so), Papiermühle und so Zeug. Kenne mich in der Umgebung allgemein null aus in Jena, deshalb kann ich es nur so grob sagen. ^^
Wie öffne ich denn diese Datei?


----------



## Zoda (21. Mai 2012)

die öffnest du mit google earth


----------



## luniz (27. Juni 2012)

Moin, gibts diese Dienstagsrunde noch? Ich war heute auch auf Tour und hab dann in der Stadt bei Lo Studente ne größere Gruppe mit Mountainbikes gesehen, wart ihr das? Ich würd mich gerne das nächste mal anschließen!

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Zoda (27. Juni 2012)

wenn wir da rumsaßen und gefuttert/gequatscht haben und es zwischen 2100 und 2200 war, dann waren wir das, ja... kannst gern mal mitkommen, wir starten auch morgen um 1800 auf dem Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofs...


----------



## luniz (27. Juni 2012)

Sehr gut, bin dabei! Bis morgen!


----------



## Zoda (6. Juli 2012)

Moin moin Leute,

Ich will morgen ein RÃ¼ndchen rollen, ich denk mal es wird in die Kernberge gehen, aber das kÃ¶nnen wir dann bequatschen wenns soweit ist, auf jeden Fall gehtâs auf Trails! Das Hufeisen ist ja z.Z. eh eine groÃe SchlammpfÃ¼tze, das wÃ¼rd ich gerne meidenâ¦ Start ist um 1100 auf dem Parkplatz Paradiesbahnhof.

Greetz Manu

KÃ¶nnte sich noch auf um 10 verschieben, das is noch nicht raus... Tempo wird mittelmÃ¤Ãig, und es wird kein rennen.


----------



## Zoda (6. Juli 2012)

wird um 10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (19. Juli 2012)

...für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass jemand heute um die Mittagszeit Zeit und Lust hat: ich starte um 12:00 Uhr am Johannistor zu einer gemütlichen (= langsames Aufbauen nach Knieeverletzung!!) Runde auf die Horizontale. 'Zu erkennen am verdreckten blauen Rocky Mountain


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo! Ich bin der Neue, und in den nächsten Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines 29er Hardtails. Nun wollte ich mich mal erkundigen ob irgendwer demnächst Lust auf eine schnieke Tour hat.

Bin Tour-erfahren, neben meinem Trekkingrad wird auch ein starres Eingang bewegt, konditionell bin ich auf der Straße fit, im Gelände bin ich Anfänger.  Würde mich freuen wenn man sich eventuell mal auf eine Einsteiger-freundliche Runde treffen kann. 

Lg,
radfan


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. August 2012)

Niemand?


----------



## Bikerredstar (5. August 2012)

...bin erst ab Ende August wieder in Jena, dann gern mal!


----------



## indr4 (5. August 2012)

moin,

ich bin Indra, Student an der Uni Jena aus Indonesien. letzte Woche habe ich neue MTB gekauft. Hoffentlich kann ich nächstes mal über Jena Umgebung mitfahren...

grüße

Indra


----------



## Fujisan (10. August 2012)

Servus in die Runde!

Mir wurde in der Nacht vom Montag auf den Dienstag mein 1997er Cannondale M800 "Beast of the East" in Erfurt,  Schillerstraße 27 gestohlen!

(Ich weiß, Erfurt ist nicht Jena, aber vielleicht taucht das Cannondale dort auf und jemand von euch identifiziert es)

Es war wie folgt ausgestattet:

(1) Rahmenset: 26" MTB Cannondale M800 Rahmen (Größe "S" = Sattelrohr:  ca. 40,3cm) inkl. Cannondale Pepperoni Gabel (beides silber)
(2) Laufradsatz: Shimano XT (silber)
(3) Kurbel: Shimano SLX
(4) Kassette: SLX (9-fach)
(5) Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
(6) Umwerfer: Shimano XT
(7) Pedale: Shimano XTR (Klick)
(8) Bremsarme: Avid SL V-Brake (silber)
(9) Bremshebel: Avid SL (silber)
(10) Vorbau: Smica
(11) Sattelstütze: Smica
(12) Lenker: KCNC SC Bone
(13) Schaltung: SRAM Attack GripShift
(14) Steuersatz: Cane Creek S2
(15) Bereifung: Continental Twister
(16) Weiteres: Contec Barends

Bitte haltet die Augen auf. Über Tipps/Hinweise zum Verbleib würde ich mich freuen.

Auch wenn es nur ein Fahrrad ist, aber ehrlich gesagt: "Mir blutet das Herz."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fraenki (1. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich werde von Freitag bis Samstag eine Rennsteigtour machen. Also wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach melden. Notfalls kann die Tour auch auf Samstag bis Sonntag verschoben werden.


----------



## indr4 (2. September 2012)

ich würde gerne dort mitfahren.. leider bin ich unterwegs nach NRW... schade 



fraenki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde von Freitag bis Samstag eine Rennsteigtour machen. Also wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach melden. Notfalls kann die Tour auch auf Samstag bis Sonntag verschoben werden.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. September 2012)

fraenki, werf mal paar Infos in den Raum: wo solls starten, wie lange werden die Etappen, wo wird gepennt?


----------



## Bikerredstar (2. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mal ganz unverbindlich gefragt: hat jemand hier vor am 16.9. in Apolda an den Start zu gehen?
http://mtb-apolda.de/


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. September 2012)

Hab auch schon darüber nachgedacht, aber k.A. ob ich schon fit genug bin. Kennt jemand die Strecke und kann es nach Schwierigkeit einteilen?


----------



## Bikerredstar (2. September 2012)

...also ich bin nach einer Kreuzbandverletzung im Frühjahr alles andere als top fit und würde wenn dann nur just for fun die 45er machen - 3x mal im Kreis würde mir auch reichen, sonst wird's ja auch landschaftlich langweilig  
...280 Hm - ich denke mal pro Runde - klingt jetzt auch machbar;


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. September 2012)

Bis 10.9. haben wir noch Zeit - ich entscheide im Laufe der Woche. 3x15km sollten machbar sein. Auch 75km sind machbar, aber das wird mir dann auch zu lang... fahre ich ja fast 4 Stunden... Nöööö. Gibts noch Interessenten?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (6. September 2012)

Hat noch wer Bock auf ne Runde Radfahren? Irgendwas entspanntes: obere Horizontale oder so? Gerne auch ICQ: 324763587


----------



## Deleted 247734 (6. September 2012)

Bin frustriert zurück. 
Habe meine kurze Tour am Camsdorfer Ufer begonnen, bin hoch zur Wilhelmshöhe, dann Fuchsturm, dann Straße zum Steinkreuz. Abfahrt zum Fürstenbrunnen, rauf auf die mittlere in Richtung Kupfertafel. Kurz vor der Diebeskrippe kam mir ein Läufer entgegen. Ich habe eine ganz entspannte Runde geradelt, kein heizen, kein offensives Fahren, schön dezent den Abendhimmel genossen. Der Kerl stellt sich mir in den Weg, ich rolle langsam an ihn heran um ihn durchzulassen. Grüße ihn noch, weil ich ihn schon öfter dort oben in dem Gebiet gesehen habe. Keine Reaktion, er nimmt seine Retro-Quietschbunte Sonnenbrille ab und blöfft mich an. Irgendwas mit Bremsen und das ich die Wege kaputtmache, wegen mir seien auch die ganze Hänge zerfahren usw.

Habe ihn dann gefragt was er denn für ein Problem habe, dachte erst er macht Witze. Er kam näher und beschimpfte mich, ich darf hier nicht fahren (ja, hat er Recht, aber gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ist zu dieser Zeit doch kein Problem?). Anblöffen toleriere ich mittlerweile, aber dann gleich aggressiv werden und mich beschimpfen ist uncool. Fragte warum er mich gleich beleidigen muss, er wurde wild, kam näher, und ich dachte schon das er mich gleich den Hang runterschupst. Ich kann ihn schon verstehen, er hatte mal einen Unfall mit einem Radfahrer und saß auf den Kosten - aber gleich so fuchtig zu werden, unangebracht. Alle Versuche mit ihm "normal" zu reden schlugen fehl, er beleidigte mich immerwieder, brabbelte etwas von einem Verein bzgl. Verbot von MTBs auf alles Wanderwegen in Jena. Hm..

Ich möchte euch also warnen, der Kerl kann sehr impulsiv werden - er ist etwa 1,85m groß, schätzungsweise Anfang-Mitte 50, trägt eine hässliche 90er-Jahre Sonnebrille, knappe blaue Laufshorts, und joggt immer in der Gegend zwischen Steinkreuz und Lobdeburgplateau. Wenn ihr ihn seht, fragt ihn doch mal was er vom Mountainbiken hält... 

Ich bin etwas aufgebracht und sauer, hoffe das der Kerl nicht mal an den falschen Gerät und dann die Brille fliegt. Kennt ihr den vielleicht?


----------



## Zoda (6. September 2012)

Den guten hab ich auch mal getroffen, er ist sehr von seiner Meinung überzeugt... ob man da wirklich nicht fahren darf weiß ich nicht so genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. September 2012)

werde die mittlere. hori auf jeden Fall demnächst meiden. hat jemand heute Nachmittag bock auf radeln? könnte ab 1600.


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2012)

an sich ist das ganz einfach. wenn er ne vereinskleidung trägt auf zur polizei und anzeigen. weg versperren ist ne nötigung, dann noch beleidigen und wenn er handgreiflich wird kommt noch ne 3. sache dazu. die anzeige an sich wird ausser ner ermahnung erstmal nix bringen aber er ist aktenkundig. wenn er noch 2-3 solche anzeigen bekommt gibts entsprechende konsequenzen. diskutieren bringt mit den leuten nix die sind beratungsresistent. hauptsache ihr bleibt freundlich und auf distanz was diskussionen angeht.


----------



## cappulino (9. September 2012)

rad fan lass dich nicht vertreiben, verhalte dich genauso defensiv und ausweichend wie in dem o.g. fall, dann ist aus bikersicht alles im grünen bereich. es gibt immer einen quotenquärulanten speziell in dieser altersgruppe wohl am häufigsten...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. September 2012)

möchte heute am frühen Abend nochmal losmachen, möchte jemand mitkommen?


----------



## A7XFreak (15. September 2012)

Um das Thema zu abonnieren melde ich mich mal:
Ich bin ab mitte Oktober in Jena mit dem Radel unterwegs. Fahre normalerweise Enduro Touren ich hoffe ich finde in Jena nen paar Trails gerne auch was technisches


----------



## Zoda (15. September 2012)

Dann lade ich dich mal auf eine technische Tour um Jena ein, ich hoffe mal man sieht sich demnächst! Ich brauche dringend nachschub an Leuten die es glücklich macht wenn Räder bei 3 km/h wegrutschen


----------



## cappulino (15. September 2012)

Zoda du sollst doch keine Spuren hinterlassen!


----------



## Zoda (15. September 2012)

Die räder rutschen nur wenn du nicht weißt was kommt  ansonsten die räder immer weiterdrehen lassen...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. September 2012)

Wo sind denn die technischen Touren in Jena zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (15. September 2012)

Das zeig ich dir, aber ich werds hier nicht reinschreiben...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. September 2012)

Keine Schreiblust, oder Angst um fremde Mitleser die irgendwas vermiesen?


----------



## Zoda (15. September 2012)

zweiteres


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. September 2012)

Versteh ich. 
Habe vorhin via PN eine interessante Nachricht bekommen, Inhalt war, dass es in Jena eigentlich sogut wie auf jedem Wanderweg ein Radfahrverbot gibt. Traurig... nur gut das es nicht genug Personal der Rennleitung gibt. ;-) Haben Förster eigentlich das Recht einen Radfahrer im Wald zu stoppen?


----------



## Zoda (15. September 2012)

keine ahnung, is ja nur ne ordungswidrigkeit, desswegen kann dich keiner verhaften... das müsste denk ich mal die Polizei machen aber das weiß ich nicht genau...


----------



## matsch (16. September 2012)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Versteh ich.
> Habe vorhin via PN eine interessante Nachricht bekommen, Inhalt war, dass es in Jena eigentlich sogut wie auf jedem Wanderweg ein Radfahrverbot gibt.



Und wo bitte soll so eine Aussage gesetzlich verankert sein? Also ich kenne sowas nicht. Fahre auch viele km hier um Jena und habe ganz selten mal Leute die sich aufregen... Aber man sollte manche Wege zu bestimmten Zeiten auch nicht befahren. 
Ansonsten immer schön nett sein und Grüßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. September 2012)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin,dann greift bei uns das Thüringer Waldgesetz. Laut dem müssten wir vor jedem Befahren den Waldbesitzer um Erlaubnis fragen. 

Die 2m Regel gilt bei uns anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Zoda (16. September 2012)

nö, du musst nicht fragen wenn es ein fester weg ist, aber das gestetz ist dem naturschutzgesetz untergeordnet, auf dem du auch auf festen wegen fahren darfs sofern das nicht eingeschränkt ist, und es ist scheinbar eingeschränkt da auf den blöden schildern steht das radfahrn verboten ist, nur ob damit abseits der wege gemeint ist, das ist die frage...

nachzulesen hier


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. September 2012)

feste Wege ja,aber bezieht sich das nicht auf breite, für die forstwirtschaftlich genutzten, Wege? die schmalen Wanderwege sind davon imho ausgeschlossen. 

Verbotsschilder habe ich aber noch keine gesehen.


----------



## Zoda (16. September 2012)

wanderwege müssen feste wege sein, wie sinnlos wärs denn wenn die nicht fest wären, ständig tote wanderer...

Die verbotsschilder sind gaaaaanz klein und da steht drauf das das ein naturschutzgebiet ist und dadrunter steht was verboten ist...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. September 2012)

Ich hab langsam auch keine Lust mehr auf diesen ganzen Gesetzteskram, einfach raus und fahren.


----------



## Zoda (16. September 2012)

das hab ich mir auch gedacht


----------



## Schnitte (18. September 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> Dann lade ich dich mal auf eine technische Tour um Jena ein, ich hoffe mal man sieht sich demnächst! Ich brauche dringend nachschub an Leuten die es glücklich macht wenn Räder bei 3 km/h wegrutschen



darf ich dann auch mitkommen?  ab Mitte Oktober beginnt mein Studium und bis dahin ist meine Hand hoffentlich wieder heile


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. September 2012)

Anschauen würde ich mir das auch gern mal, ödet sind die Pfade nicht Hardtail geeignet?
Anderes Thema: hier gab es doch mal eine Dienstagsrunde, gibt's die noch?


----------



## Zoda (18. September 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> darf ich dann auch mitkommen?  ab Mitte Oktober beginnt mein Studium und bis dahin ist meine Hand hoffentlich wieder heile



Was hast du denn mit deiner Hand angestellt? Freilich kannst du mitkommen!



> Anschauen würde ich mir das auch gern mal, ödet sind die Pfade nicht Hardtail geeignet?
> Anderes Thema: hier gab es doch mal eine Dienstagsrunde, gibt's die noch?


Ich bin die meisten Trails auch schon mit meinem CC HT runtergefahren, das is jedoch deutlich kritischer, mit einem AM/EN HT isses vom Material her kein Problem, da macht der Kopf eher zu... Jena ist sehr alpin für die seine Mittelgebirgslage.


----------



## Schnitte (18. September 2012)

Habe mir im Urlaub den mittelhandknochen gebrochen als ich von einer Treppe fiel...
Ohne bike 
Aber wenn alles passt kommt der gips Donnerstag ab. Bis dahin habe ich mich auch wieder ans enduro gewöhnt.
Mal noch eine andere frage, als ich letztes mal in Jena war habe ich zwei Jungs auf big bikes gesehen. das eine war definitiv ein GT fury mit fox ausstattung. Gibt es trails in Jena auf denen man sein big bike jagen kann, oder ist das in übertrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (18. September 2012)

Also technische Strecken gibts in Jena echt gut, von Steilstücken jenseits der 40% über rutschige steile Schotterabfahrten bis zu Serpentienen die das Hinterrad versetzen erfordern ist alles dabei. Es gibt auch reichlich flowige Heiztrails auf denen man nen CC-AM Fully ganz gut jagen kann. Die einzige Strecke wo man nen Downhiller fordern kann is der Erlkönig, da ich aber auf sowas nicht wirklich stehe, kann ich dir deine Frage nicht wirklich beantworten, frag dazu mal im "Locals aus Jena" Fred an... 

Fahr die treppen lieber mit dem bike runter, das is sicherer


----------



## Schnitte (19. September 2012)

na ich denke für den Rest des Jahres werde ich mit Enduro fahren und 4x gut ausgelastet sein...da werde ich wohl sowieso erst im Frühjahr wieder auf dem DH Bike angreifen  in der Hoffnung das die Rennsaison 2013 dann läuft wie geplant 
Jena klingt definitiv richtig gut. Davon kann ich in Leipzig wohl nur träumen


----------



## A7XFreak (19. September 2012)

Ich kann immer noch kein Hinterrad versetzen  aber was ich hier lese hört sich doch gut an  Kanns eigentlich kaum erwarten neue Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen


----------



## Zoda (19. September 2012)

Hier gibts auch den ein oder anderen schönen trail bei auf dem man das Hinterrad versetzen gut lernen kann, ich hoffe ihr habt nix gegen steil berghochfahren, denn das ist im komplettpaket enthalten ...


----------



## A7XFreak (19. September 2012)

shit ich wusste die Sache hat nen Haken^^ aber im Schneckentempo wird das schon gehen


----------



## Zoda (19. September 2012)

du wirst dir ne absenkbare gabel wünschen, auch wenns nicht wirklich notwendig ist aber es macht die sache leichter


----------



## Schnitte (19. September 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> du wirst dir ne absenkbare gabel wünschen, auch wenns nicht wirklich notwendig ist aber es macht die sache leichter



zur Not helfen auch Zurrgurte


----------



## aggressor2 (19. September 2012)

hört auf zu labern und fahrt lieber farratt.


----------



## Bikerredstar (19. September 2012)

Mal ein anderes Thema: Kennt jemand hier in Jena einen Lader der Rahmen entlackt und ggf. auch neu lackiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. September 2012)

Einen "Laden" nicht, aber es gibt einige Lackierfirmen die z.B. Pulvern. Ich habe meinen Fixierahmen von einem Typen aus dem Radforum pulvern+strahlen lassen, Pulverer hieÃ der, echt super Arbeit und schnelle Abwicklung fÃ¼r schmales Geld (Strahlen+Lacken kam irgendwas um 70â¬).


----------



## McGeifer (20. September 2012)

Sandstrahlen/Lacken/Pulvern kannst alles bei GOT im Gewerbegebiet Göschwitz machen lassen. Sollen preislich auch für Privat Leute recht ok sein. Ansonsten ist das etwas weiter weg SANDSTRAHLSERVICE MOESEZAHL, Unteranger 6, 07646 LAASDORF super Preise & Top Qualität, einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen sind sehr freundlich dort.


----------



## Bikerredstar (20. September 2012)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Sandstrahlen/Lacken/Pulvern kannst alles bei GOT im Gewerbegebiet Göschwitz machen lassen. Sollen preislich auch für Privat Leute recht ok sein. Ansonsten ist das etwas weiter weg SANDSTRAHLSERVICE MOESEZAHL, Unteranger 6, 07646 LAASDORF super Preise & Top Qualität, einfach mal anrufen und nachfragen sind sehr freundlich dort.



cool, vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## McGeifer (20. September 2012)

kein Ding .. mit GOT hab ich selber nur gewerblicher Erfahrungen mit MÃ¶sezahl auch private .. hab fÃ¼r nen Kumpel 4 Felgen pulvern lassen waren 15" Felgen und die wollten glaub ich 200â¬ fÃ¼r Strahlen und Pulverns nach RAL, also fÃ¼r alle vier zusammen..


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. September 2012)

Bei Fahrradrahmen würde ich aber etwas aufpassen, Tretlagergewinde kann man immernoch nachschneiden, beim Steuersatz müsste man irgendwas hineinstopfen. Freikratzen bei Pulverlack kann schnell nach hinten losgehen...


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. September 2012)

war jetz auch zweimal in jena auf der mittleren horizontale. war herrlich-der blick, das wetter, die luft, der trail war am besten.
ich glaub man sieht sich dort demnächst bestimmt ma
grüße jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messenger12 (21. September 2012)

Hallo radsportler,

ich habe jetzt ne stunde lang in euerm forum gestöbert, weil ich auf der suche nach gleichgesinnten bin, habe aber leider wenn dann nur alte beiträge gefunden.

zu mir selbst: ich bin seit 2 jahren student der sportwissenschaft und seit kurzem kurier in jena. neben diesen pflichtveranstaltungen, die selbstverständlich mit dem rad absolviert werden, fahre ich auch in der freizeit noch viel auf zwei rädern, und einem gang durch die stadt, das aber leider meistens allein. ich sehe zwar oft andere singlespeeder in jena durch die gegend fahren, aber man kommt ja schlecht ins gespräch 

wenn es hier im forum also n paar gleichgesinnte gibt, die sich gern mal austauschen, bzw zusammen fahren wollen, dann antwortet doch 

ps: wenn ich im falschen thread bin, dann asche auf mein haupt und verschiebt mich, aber ich habe auch nach längerer suche nichts passenderes gefunden...achja...an dieser stelle einen netten gruß an alle mountainbiker, euch mag ich natürlich auch


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. September 2012)

Ich fahre ein starres Eingang neben meinem MTB, in letzter Zeit aber fast nur noch für die Arbeit, seltener für Touren.

Das Rad wird bei mir auch über Feldwege geballert, hält echt eine Menge aus.


----------



## messenger12 (21. September 2012)

hey rad fan,

das klingt doch schon mal gut, was meinst du mit arbeit? kurierst du mit deinem fixie oder meinst du den weg zur arbeit? kennst du sonst noch paar eingang-spezialisten? 

grüße.


----------



## Bikerredstar (22. September 2012)

@ messenger12: Asphalt ist ja in diesen Kreisen hier z. T. so bisschen verpönt - es gibt aber auch einige Schaltungspuristen auf 26" respektive 29" Zoll - ich gehöhre nicht dazu


----------



## aggressor2 (22. September 2012)

wir mögen keine neuen...

seit dem ich weg bin aus jena, is die mittwochsrunde ziemlich eingeschlafen. aber wir fuhren nich ausschließlich ohne schaltung.


----------



## Bikerredstar (22. September 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wir mögen keine neuen...



ja, ja so reagiert DER THÜRINGER auf alles Fremde


----------



## not.the.one (22. September 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wir mögen keine neuen...
> 
> seit dem ich weg bin aus jena, is die mittwochsrunde ziemlich eingeschlafen. aber wir fuhren nich ausschließlich ohne schaltung.



Letzte Woche gab´s wieder eine MiWoRu, die sogar sehr schoen war!
Zum Glueck habe ich dann aber in letzter Minute doch nicht die Singlespeed-Waldmaschine genommen. Es ging naemlich direkt den Jenzig hoch und ich war 4 Wochen nicht wirklich Rad gefahren.

Naechste Woche dann vielleicht mal wieder...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. September 2012)

das fehlt mir auch noch in der Sammlung: ein Eingang waldschratrad. welche Übersetzung fährt man da?


----------



## divergent! (23. September 2012)

32:16


----------



## Buberino (23. September 2012)

Servus!

Ich dacht, ich sag hier mal hallo. Bin jetzt zwar schon seit zwei Jahren mit dem MTB in und um Jena unterwegs, hab mich aber bislang hier nicht blicken lassen, bin meistens auch alleine unterwegs. Naja, aber vllt findet man hier ja noch Mitfahrer, falls die Buddys mal net können 

Ich fahr Enduro und Freeride, das ganze hin und wieder auch als Tour (gerne auch zügig), meistens aber doch einfach Trail-Geballer  Hauptsache schnell und flowig, meinetwegen auch mal was technisches.
Bin meistens in der Gegend Landgrafen/Napoleonstein/Windknollen, Hori zwischen Lobdeburg und Fuchsturm oder am Jenzig unterwegs, ab und zu auch mal Erle. In letzter Zeit auch immer mal wieder auf den Trails um den Bismarckturm. 
Vllt hat mich der ein oder andere ja auch schonmal gesehen, fahre meistens ein schwarz-gelbes Specialized.

Wer mich mal begleiten möchte, immer gerne 

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. September 2012)

Moin Buberino!
Da ergibt sich schon was...  

Ich war heute auch ein Ründchen unterwegs: rauf aufn Jenzig, rüber zum Fuchsturm, über die Obere bis zur Lobdeburg und wieder heim. War ein toller Trip, es gab einige freundliche Wanderer auf meiner Fahrt, alle gut drauf, niemand hat gemeckert. So darf es immer sein.


----------



## Zoda (23. September 2012)

Moin moin,

Ich würde gern morgen (Montag, 24.09.2012) ein kleines Ründchen (1-2h fahrzeit,13-28km, 200-500hm) starten. Start irgendwann zwischen 1600 und 1800, das können wir dann über andere (schnellere) Medien klären. Am liebsten würde ich das Gebiet südlich von Cospeda erkunden, weil mir in der Gegend noch ein schöner Trail für Rundtouren fehlt, aber wir können auch gern woanders hinfahren...

Greetz Zoda


----------



## Deleted 247734 (23. September 2012)

wenn's Wetter nicht total verregnet ist würde ich mitkommen wollen. könnte direkt von Arbeit mit dem MTB kommen.


----------



## McGeifer (24. September 2012)

Sonntag am Erli





Wems gefällt .... liken


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. September 2012)

ich hoffe das passt hierher weil es auf jeden fall mit jena zusammenhängt:
also ich bin am überlegen meien 660er lenker gegen einen breiteren auszutauschen wegen handling und so (fahre am). allerdings weiss ich nich ob sich das lohnt weil es auf der mittleren doch manchmal ganz schön eng wird.
falls jmd nen breiten lenker hat und auch oft auf der mittleren unterwegs ist kann er mir ja mal seine erfahrung erläutern oder sogar nen tipp welchen lenker ich kaufen soll
danke schonmal dafür


----------



## Zoda (25. September 2012)

Ich bin auch im technischen AM Gelände um Jena unterwegs. Ich fahr mit nem 680er Syntace Vector durch die Gegend. Ab und an würd ich mir nen etwas breiteren Lenker wünschen da ich schon recht weit außen anfasse, aber das wird speziell auf den sowieso schon engen Trails kritisch, desshalb werd ich mir keinen breiteren Lenker ans Bike schrauben.


----------



## Jena.Biker (25. September 2012)

Ich fahre einen 710er Lenker. Ist natürlich an wenigen Stellen der Horizontalen etwas kniffliger, aber machbar! Der Komfort- und Handlingsgewinn auf technischen Abfahrten überwiegt.


----------



## Zoda (25. September 2012)

Vergiss nicht, wenn der lenker breiter wird muss der vorbau auch weng kürzer werden, kommt drauf an wie groß die veränderung ist. Probiers einfach mal, genau sagen ob du damit überall runter kommst und überall auf der mittleren fahren kannst weiß keiner, das kommt sehr auf dein gleichgewicht und dein selbstvertrauen an.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (26. September 2012)

ok und danke für die schnelle hilfe.
ich schau mal nen 700er zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buberino (26. September 2012)

Ich fahr nen 750er und hatte damit auch bei den engen Stellen auf der Hori noch keine Probleme


----------



## aggressor2 (26. September 2012)

Buberino schrieb:


> Ich fahr nen 750er und hatte damit auch bei den engen Stellen auf der Hori noch keine Probleme



wenn man garnich fährt kannmer sich ochn 2m breiten lenker ans rad schrauben.


----------



## Zoda (26. September 2012)

Moin,

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust am Samstag, falls es nicht regnet, ne Tour zu starten? Ich würde gern ins technische Gelände gehen, vllt kann man auch nen paar Trails "austauschen". Ich würde gern zwischen 10 und 11 losfahren, als Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofs vorschlagen.


----------



## Buberino (26. September 2012)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wenn man garnich fährt kannmer sich ochn 2m breiten lenker ans rad schrauben.



Wie darf ich dat jetzt verstehen?


----------



## aggressor2 (28. September 2012)

das kannste dir aussuchn. 
aber tendenziell, die sicherheit bzw felsnähe hängt nich unbedingt von der lenkerbreite ab, sondern eher von der geschwindigkeit. 
sicherlich gibts plakative beispiele, die das in beide richtung wiederlegen, aber generell würd ich das so sehn.


----------



## Buberino (28. September 2012)

Na mach dir um meine Geschwindigkeit mal keine Sorgen 
Ich komm da auch mit nem 750er zügig entlang und würd auch mit nem Stummel-Lenker nicht schneller heizen, muss bei den engen Stellen ja nicht unbedingt Wanderer ummähen, die da auch ganz gern mal hinter den Kurven auftauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (29. September 2012)

Hat jemand lust nächste Woche Samstag 06.10.2012 ne technische Tour zu drehen? Ich würde gern vor 11 auf dem Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofs starten.


----------



## A7XFreak (29. September 2012)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich gerne dabei!


----------



## Zoda (29. September 2012)

das ist ja eine grundvorraussetzung . schaffst du um 11?


----------



## A7XFreak (29. September 2012)

Früher geht auch


----------



## Schnitte (8. Oktober 2012)

es sind sicher noch ein paar Tage bis dahin, aber ich woltle einfach mal nachfragen:
Am 21. werde ich gegen 13 uhr in Jena sein und wollte gern eine Endurorunde oder sowas in der Art drehen (sofern das wetter passt)
hätte jmd. zeit und interesse mir die Trails zu zeigen? Bin seit meinem Einzug in die Wohnung in Jena noch nicht einmal zum biken gekommen


----------



## A7XFreak (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde mich anschließen nur guiden kann ich noch nicht


----------



## McGeifer (8. Oktober 2012)

och wenn bei mir nix dazwischen kommt tät ich mich gern anbieten auf ne kl. Runde...


----------



## Schnitte (8. Oktober 2012)

kleine Runde klingt klasse  werde sicher eh gut zutun haben mich in der etwas bergigeren Region zurecht zu finden und berg auf zu kommen  wir flachländer haben es nicht so mit hochfahren  heißt aber nicht, dass das ausgelassen werden soll.
Dann halten wir mal den Sonntagnachmittag frei und reden kurz vorher nochmal


----------



## Zoda (8. Oktober 2012)

vllt häng ich mich da auch rein.
 @Cyborg G2000 wo würdest du denn langrolln wollen? enduro is immer so ein dehnbarer begriff und strecken gibts ja reichlich...


----------



## McGeifer (8. Oktober 2012)

hehe  ... naja hatte so an Horizontale vom Steinkreutz bis Lobedburg und zurück gedacht. Ist von der Länge her auf jeden Fall ausreichend für mich  bin jetzt auch nich so die Konditionsbombe. Ist halt ne echt schöne Strecke wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (8. Oktober 2012)

ne schöne strecke is das auf jeden fall, aber sonntag bei vermutlich schönem wetter auf der hori rumgurken is eher stop n go biken mit tomaten, eier und salatbewurf von wanderern...


----------



## McGeifer (8. Oktober 2012)

hmm naja da muss man dann früh auf der Piste sein ... aber hast scho recht


----------



## Bikerredstar (8. Oktober 2012)

...baut auf mittelmäßiges Wetter, dann hat man seine Ruhe  
Falls ich in Jena bin, würde ich mich anschließen!


----------



## Schnitte (8. Oktober 2012)

mittelmäßiges Wetter ahoi  wäre im Oktober zumindest nicht unrealistisch 
was für ein Bike wäre denn dann sinnvoll? Enduro Fully und doch lieber ein leichtes XC Hardtail?
kenne kja nun noch gaaaaar keine Strecke, drum wird es Zeit


----------



## Zoda (8. Oktober 2012)

für die hori brauchts wirklich nur nen cc ht, is nen sehr ebener trail mit vielen schönen kurven und ner tollen aussicht... mal schaun ob mein AM HT bis dahin ready is, ansonsten fahr ich Touren/Enduro fully... man könnte auch in den Norden von Jena gehen und viele schöne schnelle abfahrten aneinanderreihen, das is dann aber kein neutrales Höhenprofil ...


----------



## McGeifer (8. Oktober 2012)

jo z.b. an der Eule hinten


----------



## Buberino (8. Oktober 2012)

CC-HT reicht theoretisch schon, aber mim Enduro-Fully machts dann doch mehr spaß, braucht halt bisl Schmackes in den Beinen 
Würde mich theoretisch auch mal anschließen wollen  Jena-Nord und Eule klingt doch gut. Oder noch weiter hinten bei diesem Winterlinge-Gebiet bei Closewitz. Da gibts einen feinen Trail an der Schlucht/Bachbett entlang ins Rautal...weiß jemand welchen ich meine?  Vom Windknollen gibts auch lustige Trails.

Gruß


----------



## Zoda (8. Oktober 2012)

Jap, ich weiß was du meinst, den würd ich als erstes rollen, dann von mir aus eule, wieder hoch zum napoleonstein dort über diesen lustigen trail wo man viel hüpfen kann und der mich und meine leute reihenweise in die knie zwingt weil man immer mal zu schnell für die ein oder andere stelle fährt, viele kleine fetzige sprünge und dann über die lutherkanzel zurück in die city oder verlängern nach lust und laune, da gehen dann insgesammt bis zu 1400 hm mit ordentlichen trails...


----------



## Buberino (8. Oktober 2012)

Perfekt! Das klingt doch nach ner netten Runde, ich wär dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (9. Oktober 2012)

Auf der Horizontale ohne Höhenmeter rumgurken hat doch nicht viel mit Enduro zu tun?!


----------



## McGeifer (9. Oktober 2012)

jetzt muss ich mir nur noch nen Helm holen ^^ .. mit Fullface auf der AM Kiste sieht schon echt daneben aus


----------



## Zoda (9. Oktober 2012)

alles schon gesehen  inzwischen isses auch nimmer zu warm dafür...


----------



## Buberino (9. Oktober 2012)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mir nur noch nen Helm holen ^^ .. mit Fullface auf der AM Kiste sieht schon echt daneben aus



Ach wat! Das passt scho, ich hab auch nur den FF, bin ich nicht der einzige der bisl overdressed ist


----------



## longsome (9. Oktober 2012)

ich bin auch dabei, wann gehts los?


----------



## h2okopf (9. Oktober 2012)

Genau. Sagt mal noch einer wann und wo genau, dann komme ich eventuell auch mal wieder nach Jena.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (9. Oktober 2012)

also jetzt doch mehr rauf und runter und nicht horizontal?
dann nehme ich das Enduro mit Halbschale  außer es ist saukalt, dann kommt der FF aufn Kopp 

Geplant war Sonntag 21. Nachmittag rum


----------



## McGeifer (9. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag ... oki ... aber nicht erst 15 uhr da hammer 3 Stunden dann isses dunkel ... eher mittags oder .. so 14 uhr? oder doch vormittag?

Asso .. und wegen mir gern mehr rauf runter ... mal sehen wie oft ich rauf schaffe  runter geht immer


----------



## A7XFreak (9. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch für Rauf und Runter^^


----------



## h2okopf (9. Oktober 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> Geplant war Sonntag 21. Nachmittag rum



Am 21. erst? Hm, wahrscheinlich kann ich da nicht. Dachte es geht um das kommende Wochenende. Naja, mal schauen, früher Nachmittag geht vielleicht doch.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (9. Oktober 2012)

wäre evtll. auch dabei
mal sehn wie ich nach jena komm

was anderes:
war gestern mal bei der leuchtenberg und am dohlenstein unterwegs. is echt zu empfehlen für die die in der nähe wohnen. is ähnlich wie jena rot/weiß


----------



## Buberino (9. Oktober 2012)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Am 21. erst? Hm, wahrscheinlich kann ich da nicht. Dachte es geht um das kommende Wochenende. Naja, mal schauen, früher Nachmittag geht vielleicht doch.



Meinetwegen können wir auch jetzt am WE schonmal ne Generalprobe abhalten


----------



## Schnitte (10. Oktober 2012)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Sonntag ... oki ... aber nicht erst 15 uhr da hammer 3 Stunden dann isses dunkel ... eher mittags oder .. so 14 uhr? oder doch vormittag?
> 
> Asso .. und wegen mir gern mehr rauf runter ... mal sehen wie oft ich rauf schaffe  runter geht immer



vormittag geht einfach nicht bei mir, kann versuchen 14 uhr da zu sein, allerdings stand ja eine kurze runde im raum, wenn die länger als 4 h gehen würde, würde ich es fast nicht mehr als klein bezeichnen


----------



## McGeifer (10. Oktober 2012)

na 14 uhr passt doch ... werden ja sicher nicht 4 Stunden durchfahren .. Pause muss auch mal sein .. ... und das es erst für den 21. geplant war hab ich mal schön überlesen ^^ .... dachte auch eher an kommendes Wochenende .. wegen mir auch gern Samstag, da würde dann noch nen Kumpel mitkommen ..


----------



## Kasebi (10. Oktober 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> für die hori brauchts wirklich nur nen cc ht, is nen sehr ebener trail mit vielen schönen kurven und ner tollen aussicht...



Fahrt doch mal die Obere (blauer Balken mit schöner, steiler Abfahrt zum 
Fürstenbrunnen runter). Oder von der Lobdeburg Richtung Ilmnitz (roter Balken). Bei beiden sind die Aussichten nicht ganz so späktakulär aber sie stellen deutlich höhere Ansprüch an Kondition und Geschick. Und die Leute die ihr da antrefft könnt ihr auch an schönen Tagen an einer Hand abzählen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Zoda (10. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Fahrt doch mal die Obere (blauer Balken mit schöner, steiler Abfahrt zum
> Fürstenbrunnen runter). Oder von der Lobdeburg Richtung Ilmnitz (roter Balken). Bei beiden sind die Aussichten nicht ganz so späktakulär aber sie stellen deutlich höhere Ansprüch an Kondition und Geschick. Und die Leute die ihr da antrefft könnt ihr auch an schönen Tagen an einer Hand abzählen.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi



Die obere fahr ich nicht mehr mit vielen Leuten, die "steile" abfahrt zum Fürstenbrunnen ist ne schöne Rennstrecke mit Hinterradversetzern für mich geworden und ich fahr die echt gern, aber die Strecke sieht aus als wär nen Panzer da runtergefahren, weil die meisten einfach nur nicht sauber fahren können, und die Kurven sonstwieweit nehmen (und vllt auch noch blokieren)... Die Strecken die du ansprichst sind schon geil, aber von Zwätzen bis Maua kann man echt schöne Touren fahren, wenn man sich da auskennt, und die sind deutlich naturverträglicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (11. Oktober 2012)

war hier eigentlich schon mal jemand in Saalfeld fahren? ist mit der bahn nur ne halbe stunde weg und da gibts nen paar mehr höhenmeter


----------



## Zoda (11. Oktober 2012)

du machst dir um höhenmeter sorgen? davon gibts in Jena mehr als ausreichend... 

wie schauts eigentlich dieses Wochenende aus, hat jemand lust ne abfahrtslastige tour zu starten? ich würd gern Samstag zwischen 11 und 12 auf dem Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofs starten und dann so lange fahren, bis ich selbst vom rad falle oder keinen mitfahrer mehr habe... Streckentechnisch hab ich genug im repertour, ich denk mal es würde im norden von jena anfangen und irgendwo bei Göschwitz wieder aufhörn.


----------



## Buberino (11. Oktober 2012)

Also ich wär dabei, würd evtl auch noch jemanden mitbringen. Ich weiß noch nicht genau wie lange ich Samstag Zeit habe, würd deswegen auch gern recht früh los. 11 Uhr würde prima passen.


----------



## Zoda (11. Oktober 2012)

cool, dann 1100, wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## McGeifer (11. Oktober 2012)

ich sag mal zu 50% zu .. meld mich morgen noch mal ... ich vermute mal mit meinem Downhiller wird das nix wa ^^ .. hoffe ich bekomm meine AM-Kiste noch bis Samstag flott ... ahrg und nen Helm hab ich auch noch net  ...


----------



## Zoda (11. Oktober 2012)

also du wirst bergauf fahren müssen...


----------



## McGeifer (11. Oktober 2012)

ok ^^


----------



## Fantoum (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, ganz besonders weil ich noch nicht allzu viele Trails kenne. Buberino hab ich am Mittwoch schon an der Rinne getroffen, da hab ich immerhin schonmal ein bisschen was kennengelernt. 
Bei mir passt Samstag um 11 Uhr auch gut.


----------



## Zoda (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann sehen wir uns morgen um 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (13. Oktober 2012)

schitt jungs .. muss absagen .. meine Hinterradbremse hat sich verabschiedet .. *kotz* ... hätte wohl gestern abend noch mal schauen sollen ... grml ..


----------



## Buberino (13. Oktober 2012)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> schitt jungs .. muss absagen .. meine Hinterradbremse hat sich verabschiedet .. *kotz* ... hätte wohl gestern abend noch mal schauen sollen ... grml ..



Ich hätte da noch ne Elixir 5 rumfliegen, falls du auf die Schnelle nochmal basteln willst


----------



## McGeifer (13. Oktober 2012)

muss se ja "nur" entlüften .. nur ohne Entlüftungskit (was bei nem Kumpel liegt) wird das nix .. zumal das zeitlich eh nix mehr wird


----------



## Zoda (16. Oktober 2012)

Am 21. is ja jetzt schon ne tour geplant, wie schauts denn am 20. aus? ich würde sehr gern mal wieder ins technische gelände fahren. hat jemand bock mitzukommen, ich würd gern zwischen 10 und 12 starten. Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz Paradiesbahnhof.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: hat noch jemand einen 1 1/8"-Vorbau mit 31,8er Klemmung und zwischen 70 und 90mm preisgünstig abzugeben? ;-)


----------



## A7XFreak (16. Oktober 2012)

was wahr denn jetzt für den sonntag geplannt? cc? weil dann würde ich eher samstag mitkommen zweimal hinternander macht meine kondi nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buberino (16. Oktober 2012)

Sowie ich das verstanden hab war doch für Sonntag auch eher ne abfahrtslastige Enduro-Runde geplant oder?!


----------



## Zoda (16. Oktober 2012)

also samstag technisch und sonntag wird abfahrtslastig enduro, wenn ich jemanden finde der samstag schon mit mir fährt werd ich da sehr ruhig bergauf fahren, wir könnten dann sowohl in den norden fahren und quasi die tour vom letzten samstag wiederholen oder wir fahren auf den paulsberg, fahren dort dann einige trails vom letzten samstag und bauen später noch ein paar andere auch sehr spaßige sachen ein, oder wir fahren ganz was anderes, aber das wären meine vorschläge...


----------



## A7XFreak (16. Oktober 2012)

oke also bei ner gemütlichen runde am Samstag wäre ich dabei


----------



## Zoda (16. Oktober 2012)

ok, das war doof formuliert. man sollte dierekt nach der tour nix schreiben ... 

Samstag: technisch, steil hoch und steiler rutschiger runter die schwierigkeit, kann man anpassen.

Sonntag: falls ich für samstag jemanden finde werd ich da wegen magelnder kondition sehr ruhig fahren, die anstiege sind trotzdem recht finster und die abfahrten spaßig flowig, wenn ich niemanden finde ändert sich die strecke nicht auch nicht ich hoffe nur das ich dann nen bissel mehr tempo machen kann, was dann aber immernoch ziemlich langsam ist ...

Sonntag wird die gemütlichere runde.


----------



## Buberino (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Samstag Zeit habe, falls ja wär ich aber dabei, ich würd dir dann Freitag nochmal Bescheid geben. Sonntag bin ich aber auf jeden Fall am Start.


----------



## Schnitte (17. Oktober 2012)

guten Morgen,

ich werde am Sonntag um 11 Uhr in Leipzig aufbrechen und dann könnte ich ab spätestens 14 Uhr losradeln 
wann und wo ist denn dann Treffpunkt?
Würde nun das XC Hardtail nutzen, da mir bei meinem Enduro die Lager am HR durch sind...

Ist jmd. am Samstag zum Rennen in Erdmannsdorf?


----------



## McGeifer (17. Oktober 2012)

werd mal vorbei schauen fahr aber nicht mit .. Dualslalom mit dem DH-Bike macht wenig Sinn


----------



## Zoda (17. Oktober 2012)

bei dem rennen werd ich nicht dabei sein. 

Als treffpunkt würde ich den parkplatz des paradiesbahnhofs vorschlagen. Start 1400 würde mir auch ganz gut passen. Die strecke is auch mit nem cc bike zu meistern, man muss vllt nen bissel bedächtiger fahren... 

Was tust du deinem armen enduro an?


----------



## Schnitte (17. Oktober 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> bei dem rennen werd ich nicht dabei sein.
> 
> Als treffpunkt würde ich den parkplatz des paradiesbahnhofs vorschlagen. Start 1400 würde mir auch ganz gut passen. Die strecke is auch mit nem cc bike zu meistern, man muss vllt nen bissel bedächtiger fahren...
> 
> Was tust du deinem armen enduro an?



na mal sehen, vielleicht bekomme ich es bis dahin wieder fit. Werd Freitag, wenn ich wieder in Leipzig bin, mal zum Radhändler meines Vertrauens gehen und mit dem Absprechen wie schlimm es um das Rad bestellt ist 
was ich ihm angetan habe...mhm gute Frage. denke mal die Mad East hat ihm zugesetzt damals. Denn danach war ich nur noch mit dem DH Boliden unterwegs 
 @Cyborg
werde sicherlich mit einem Fully antreten, die Kuhwiese sah mir am letzten Sonntag ziemlich huckelig aus. Werde aber sicher mein 4x er mal mithmen und zu schauen was so geht und was meine Hand mitmacht  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dort 
Bin mal gespannt wie viel Damen in der vermeindlichen Rubrik Women antreten


----------



## A7XFreak (17. Oktober 2012)

Was gibt es denn tolle bei den erdmännchen? sind nur 17km von mir aus da könnte ich super mal hinradeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (17. Oktober 2012)

> Richtig Retro wird es dann zum großen Finale am 20. Oktober am Rederberch. Wer Twix noch als Raider kennt, weiß sicherlich was klassischer, sauberer Dualslalom ist, alle anderen lernen ihn zum Superdual in Erdmannsdorf kennen. Auf zwei getrennten Parallelkursen wird im k.o.-System ein Racer nach dem anderen ausscheiden, bis im Finale die zwei Schnellsten aufeinander treffen und nochmal richtig die Grasnarbe fliegen lassen.



Werd wohl doch keine Zeit haben ... ....  wünsch Dir/Euch viel spaß .. werd aber Sonntag in Nord an der Eule fahren mit nem Kumpel evt. sieht man sich ja dort mal ...

grüße


----------



## Zoda (19. Oktober 2012)

wie schauts nun morgen aus, wer kommt mit?


----------



## McGeifer (19. Oktober 2012)

bin krank


----------



## A7XFreak (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich will mit^^ mal schaun wie ich konditionell klar komm  wann und wo gehts los?


----------



## Zoda (19. Oktober 2012)

sag mir ne zeit zwischen 10 und 12 und wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofs.


----------



## A7XFreak (19. Oktober 2012)

dann nehme ich 11 Uhr  also direkt hinter dem Bahnhof der Parkplatz?


----------



## Zoda (19. Oktober 2012)

ja, da gibts nur einen ... cool dann bis moin um 11.


----------



## A7XFreak (19. Oktober 2012)

Darf ich meine knie/schienbeinschoner mitbringen?  bzw brauch ich die?


----------



## Zoda (19. Oktober 2012)

ich fahr auch mit knieschonern, is schon nich verkehrt sowas anzuziehen. ich weiß ja nicht was für schoner du fährst und wie die sich treten lassen, aber die anstiege sind schon finster...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A7XFreak (19. Oktober 2012)

joar passt schon  ich hoffe ich brems dich nicht aus


----------



## Zoda (19. Oktober 2012)

nach meiner erfahrung bin ich eher langsamer als die anderen...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Oktober 2012)

Beachtet bei eurer Runde bitte das morgen der Kernberglauf stattfindet! Ich werde mich früh herausquälen und entspannt fahren.


----------



## gibberelli (19. Oktober 2012)

builders from coppanz


----------



## Zoda (19. Oktober 2012)

so ein scheiß, kernberglauf, das machts natürlich unschön... wir finden eine lösung... wie rum rennen die?

kein stress, die rennen günstig und starten um 1100...


----------



## Zoda (20. Oktober 2012)

Soooo, wie schauts denn morgen aus, wer is alles dabei, nur um nen groben Überblick zu haben? Treffpunkt war 1400 auf dem Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofs, streckentechnisch einigen wir uns vor Ort, aber ich hab schon was in Gedanken. Ich denk mal wir fahren traillastig abwärtsorientiert im Westen von Jena, zumindest, wenn keiner irgendwas anderes vorschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buberino (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich fürchte ich bin morgen leider raus


----------



## Schnitte (20. Oktober 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> Soooo, wie schauts denn morgen aus, wer is alles dabei, nur um nen groben Überblick zu haben? Treffpunkt war 1400 auf dem Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofs, streckentechnisch einigen wir uns vor Ort, aber ich hab schon was in Gedanken. Ich denk mal wir fahren traillastig abwärtsorientiert im Westen von Jena, zumindest, wenn keiner irgendwas anderes vorschlägt.



14 uhr ich bin am start inkl. enduro  bereit für tolle Abfahrten


----------



## kampf.zwerg (20. Oktober 2012)

bin morgen auch in jena unterwegs
man sieht sich


----------



## Bikerredstar (21. Oktober 2012)

...zu 90% bin ich auch dabei - ggf. nicht warten


----------



## Schnitte (21. Oktober 2012)

vielen vielen Dank für diese tolle tour  bekomme mein grinsen gar nicht mehr aus dem gesicht


----------



## A7XFreak (21. Oktober 2012)

ja war echt spaßig


----------



## Zoda (21. Oktober 2012)

Büdde Büdde


----------



## Zoda (25. Oktober 2012)

Wie schauts denn aus, hat morgen jemand lust ne Runde zu fahren, nicht allzuu lang, maximal 3 h Fahrzeit und auch nicht allzu stressig... Ich würd gern zwischen 1100 und 1500 auf dem Ernst Abbe Platz starten. Strecke können wir dann ausmachen...


----------



## Bikerredstar (26. Oktober 2012)

...prinzipiell gern,von mir aus eher nach dem Mittagessen starten


----------



## A7XFreak (26. Oktober 2012)

würde auch mit. wie wärs mit 1 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (26. Oktober 2012)

find ich gut!


----------



## A7XFreak (26. Oktober 2012)

da ich nicht weiß ob das noch was wird fahr ich jetzt alleine los vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Manu du musst mir mal deine Handy Nr. geben


----------



## Zoda (1. November 2012)

hat jemand zeit und lust morgen ne runde zu drehen, ich würd gern zwischen 1100 und 1500 starten.


----------



## McGeifer (28. November 2012)

gibst hier eigentlich night ride interessierte? will endlich mal ne runde mit meiner lampe drehen. so ne abfahrtsorientierte runde in nord an der eule?


----------



## Zoda (28. November 2012)

jup, aber die orientierung liegt meistens auf hoch und runter, das ganze is auch eher stolperradfahren als DH heizen.


----------



## DoesntSheKnow (28. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin neu in Jena und bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Rad aus der Heimat die Tage mal rüberholen soll... die Frage ist nur, ob es sich lohnt, denn es ist ja bald Winter 
wird hier in dieser Jahreszeit noch gefahren bzw hat irgendwer Lust dann ne Runde zu drehen und mir bissal was zu zeigen ?


----------



## Zoda (28. November 2012)

@DoesntSheKnow: gundsätzlich hab ich vor im winter solange zu fahren bis es entweder -15°C sind oder mir die mitfahrer ausgehen. Wenn du fahren willst dann kannst du das gerne hier reinschreiben und machst mich mittels der @ funktion des Forums darauf aufmerksam, dann findet sich sicher ein Termin an dem man mal ne runde rollen kann. Weiterhin wären aber ein paar infos deinerseits welchen fittnesstand du hast, was du fährst (rad und einsatzgebiet) und wie du fahren kannst recht praktisch.


----------



## McGeifer (28. November 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> jup, aber die orientierung liegt meistens auf hoch und runter, das ganze is auch eher stolperradfahren als DH heizen.



 oki ...


----------



## McGeifer (29. November 2012)

Habs doch tatsächlich in die Auswahl fürs morgige Foto des tages geschafft. Würde mich über ein paar "Gefällt mir" super freuen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buberino (2. Dezember 2012)

Starkes Bild 

Heut wars n kleines bisschen rutschig auf der Rinne in Nord 
Beim zweiten Sprung hats mich in der Landung zersägt, das ganze noch vor Publikum


----------



## Zoda (2. Dezember 2012)

puh, ich hoffe du hast die sache gut überstanden!


----------



## Buberino (2. Dezember 2012)

Jop, nix passiert zum Glück 
Manuel, wenn die Kiste wieder läuft, müssen wir nochmal fahren gehn


----------



## McGeifer (3. Dezember 2012)

uiuiui wie haste das denn geschafft?


----------



## Buberino (3. Dezember 2012)

Ehy, wenn ich das mal so genau wüsste 
Wie gesagt, bei der Landung hats mich irgendwie verrissen. Bin dann übern Lenker gegangen und das Bike hats in die Landschaft gehauen. Als ich mich dann wieder sortiert und s' Bike gefunden hatte ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass da was nicht mehr ganz heile ist


----------



## McGeifer (4. Dezember 2012)

mhmm .. naja ein zwei Hammerschläge und die Felge ist wie neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Hahn (9. Dezember 2012)

So, ich habe heut das Winterwetter genutzt und bin die Horizontale von Maua aus bis zur Lobdeburg geradelt. Muss sagen, im Schnee ein schönes Erlebnis, und kein Mensch sonst auf den Trails unterwegs.


----------



## Zoda (9. Dezember 2012)

@Mr.Hahn: das war definitiv die falsche richtung. 

wir waren heuer auch unterwegs, zu acht im schneesturm, war geil.


----------



## Kasebi (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich gebe auf. Das suchen in den Threads. 
Folgendes: Ich habe einen "alten" Arrow Stahlrahmen. Granaten schwer und nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Nach dem mein Ghost den Löffel (Tretlagergewinde im Eimer)   abgegeben hat will ich mir den mit den Komponenten vom Ghost zum  Winterbike aufmotzen. Aber erst mal muß der gestrahlt und neu Lackiert/Gepulvert werden. GOT kenne ich. Unsere Firma läßt dort viel machen. Weiß aber nicht ob die auch für Privat arbeiten. Und dann hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen das es draußen in Laasdorf noch eine kleinere PulverFirma geben soll. Kennt die jemand? Oder giebts noch andere Lackierer/Beschichter  in der Umgebung von Jena? 
Aber nicht Caaschwitz bei Bad Köstritz. Die kommen nicht in Frage.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## McGeifer (23. Dezember 2012)

Sandstrahlservice Mösezahl ...  http://www.sandstrahlservice.de

oder GOT die machen auch für privat seit dem die mal warm saniert wurden ^^


----------



## thenewone (3. Januar 2013)

Moin! Im Normalfall müsste man das ja im "Stell-Dich-Vor" Thema posten...aber da liest ja doch keiner  Ich wohne/ arbeite seit August wieder in Jena und habe hier bis Ende 2009 auch studiert. Mein Mitbewohner und ich sind seit ca. 2 Jahren MTB addicted und nachdem ich in dieser Zeit über den klassischen Einstieg "Hardtail" Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, warte ich aktuell auf mein erstes Enduro (Canyon Torque EX Trailflow 2013).

Zu meiner Frage: 
Gibt es rund um Jena ein paar Dudes, die 2013 Bock auf n paar gemeinsame Touren/ Trails haben. Es wäre cool, wenn man dabei ein paar Dinge lernen könnte im Bezug auf Drops/ Sprünge/ etc. Man sagt ja, dass meiste "klaut" man mit dem Augen 

Wäre auf jeden Fall nice, eventuell wären wir sogar ab und zu noch einige Rider mehr...


----------



## Zoda (3. Januar 2013)

moin moin,

Drops und sprünge fahr ich jetz nich so viel (gibts auch net allzu viele um jena) aber ansonsten lässt sich bestimmt mal ne tour organisieren.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (11. Januar 2013)

hallo zusammen,
gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der jena auf rot/weiß auf dem rundwanderweg schonmal umrundet hat? wenn ja hätte ich ein paar fragen, weil ich dir tour im sommer mit nem  kumpel mal in angriff nehmen wollte
1.) in welche richtung wäre es günstiger zu fahren (kenne nur jena-ost)?
2.) wie viel zeit braucht man ca. mit pausen?
3.) gibt es möglichkeiten, die getränkevorräte wieder aufzufüllen?
4.) ist die tour konditionell anspruchsvoll?
ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, sonst bleibt wohl nur, es einfach zu probieren
grüße jonas


----------



## h2okopf (11. Januar 2013)

Bin zwar nicht aus Jena, aber ab und an schon mal da unterwegs. Meine Meinung:
1.) Ich glaub die Richtung ist fast egal. Was ich bisher kenne würde ich wohl gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren.
2.) Kommt auf die Geschwindigkeit an.
3.) Die ein oder andere Einkehrmöglichkeit liegt wohl direkt am Weg bzw. nicht weit weg. Ist dann wohl als ja zu interpretieren.
4.) Das kommt drauf an, wie fit man ist. Gibt Leute, die finden 100+x km und 2000+x Höhenmeter konditionell fordernd, andere wiederum nicht so sehr. Die Antwort auf Frage 2 spielt da auch mit rein.


----------



## Jena.Biker (12. Januar 2013)

@kampfzwerg guckst du hier http://christian-kapke.de/Mittlere-Horizontale-in-Jena-per-Mountainbike_4_418_a.html


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Januar 2013)

danke für die fixen antworten 
der bericht ist echt sehr hilfreich.
wenn die kondition nicht reicht kann man ja jeder zeit zurück zur stadt fahren.
ich joffe das wetter bessert sich bald 
grüße jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (12. Januar 2013)

umrundung: start papiermühle
richtung: im uhrzeigersinn!!!!!!!!
Zeit, ich brauch alleine knapp 6 h fahrzeit, mit pausen 7h, mit mitfahrern wird man immer langsamer. ich fahr aber auch mit nem 160mm bike durch die gegend, mit nem cc bike gehts vllt 30 bis 60 min schneller. wenn du bis zum fuchsturm 2 h fahrzeit hast brauchst du rund 6h für die umrundung. Am fuchsturm is immer so nen kleines tief da die strecke bis dahin echt reinhaut, 900 hm auf 30 km, lass dich davon nicht aufhalten dannach wirds erstmal entspannter.
wasser: fürstenbrunnen nach etwa der hälfte der hm als tränke, man kommt direkt vorbei
Konditionell isses schon nicht schlecht, da die 100km eher stressig sind, viele kurven, viel gebremse, viel beschleunigen und die anstiege sind auch nich so nett.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Januar 2013)

also ich wollte mit 140mm fahren. ich glaub der anstieg von zöllnitz bis zu dem singletrailspass haut ordentlich mit dem ganzen laub und der kuhweide 
an den fürstenbrunn als wasserquelle hatte ich auch gedacht. wie ist die strecke eigentlich in jena west? eher singletrail oder forstweg? war da nemlich noch nicht


----------



## Zoda (12. Januar 2013)

ab maua wirds relativ langweilig bis auf die abfahrt nach ammerbach und zur papiermühle. 

ah, im uhrzeigersinn sry, hab so nen rechts links problem . also am anfang von der papiermühle zum napoleonstein.


----------



## Mr.Hahn (12. Januar 2013)

Es ist in beide Richtungen schön zu fahren.

PS: Man kann auch mit 60mm fahren


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Januar 2013)

neee ich wollt schon gegen den uhrzeigersinn fahren


----------



## Zoda (12. Januar 2013)

wenn du gern doofe treppen runterfährst und technische trails hochschieben willst dann is das die richtige richtung.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Januar 2013)

ok dann nicht 
wo gibts da treppen?


----------



## Jena.Biker (12. Januar 2013)

es gibt keine wirklich langweiligen passagen - egal in welche richtung gefahren. viel spaß!


----------



## Zoda (12. Januar 2013)

papiermühle, fuchsturm, beim fürstenbrunnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buberino (12. Januar 2013)

Na aber die Abfahrt vom Fuchsturm ist doch ganz lustig


----------



## kampf.zwerg (12. Januar 2013)

ja runter ist lustig aber hochwärts verfluche ich diesen berg


----------



## Zoda (13. Januar 2013)

die treppen runter is lustig? ich find treppen immer eher unangenehm...


----------



## A7XFreak (13. Januar 2013)

Mit genug druck in den Reifen und genügend Federweg sind Treppen doch ganz lustig


----------



## Kasebi (13. Januar 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der jena auf rot/weiß auf dem rundwanderweg schonmal umrundet hat? wenn ja hätte ich ein paar fragen, weil ich dir tour im sommer mit nem  kumpel mal in angriff nehmen wollte
> grüße jonas



Mit 71Km zwar kürzer, aber mit 3495Hm dennoch Anspruchsvoll, ist die Saalehorizontale eine überlegenswerte Alternative. Sie führt teils über Wege die mit der Umrundung identisch ist. Teils benutzt sie aber auch andere Wege. Und sie berührt Teile des Jenaer "Hinterlandes". Das solltet ihr euch auch mal anschauen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. März 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. März 2013)

ist die mittlere horizontale schon schneefrei/fahrbar?


----------



## Zoda (28. März 2013)

fahrbar ja, schneefrei nein.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. März 2013)

glatt?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. März 2013)

Nur da wo keine Sonne hinkommt. Bin da letztens langgerannt. Abfahrt Jenertal/Teufelslöcher war in Laufschuhen eine reine Rutschpartie.


----------



## Buberino (29. März 2013)

Bin die Hori vor ner knappen Woche von der Lobdeburg bis zum Fuchsturm gefahren. Am Anfang teilweise noch sehr verschneit, aber fahrbar. Ab Fürstenbrunnen war dann kaum noch Schnee, dafür aber viel Matsch.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (29. März 2013)

ok danke für die tipps


----------



## Kasebi (29. März 2013)

Und wie sieht es auf der Oberen Hori aus? Die liegt doch zum größten Teil im Wald. Da dürfte noch nicht allzuviel gehen. Oder?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## loko. (29. März 2013)

heute gefahren, schnee matsch und eis aber fahrbar


----------



## BergabSven (31. März 2013)

Wir waren vorgestern dort, auf der mittleren Hori. liegt eigentlich kein Schnee mehr, obere ist noch komplett mit Schnee bedeckt


----------



## Dakeyras (31. März 2013)

da kommt ja auch deutlich weniger Sonne hin. Freu mich schon drauf, wenn es oben wieder frei ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (1. April 2013)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> wenn es oben wieder frei ist...


----------



## Zoda (12. April 2013)

Moin moin,

Ich starte nächsten Dienstag um 1745 auf dem Ernst Abbe Platz ne Tour. Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat kann er gern mitkommen, nur bitte vorher anmelden. Grundsätzlich ist Helmplicht und die DIMB Trail Rules sind einzuhalten. 

Greetz Manu


----------



## Mr.Hahn (12. April 2013)

Wie weit soll die Tour denn gehen?


----------



## Buberino (12. April 2013)

Puh, es kann sein, dass ich Dienstag um 18h Uni hab. Wenn nicht, bin ich aber dabei


----------



## Zoda (12. April 2013)

@Mr.Hahn 
ich werd sicher in die nacht reinfahren wenn wenigstens einer mitkommt, aber du kannst jederzeit heim fahren, die maximale strecke bis jena mitte ist 7 km lang. die runde wird auch noch nicht sooo heftig was das streckenprofil angeht, ich denk mal max 30 km mit 600 hm.
  @Buberino
Sieh zu das du keine uni hast 
überhaupt, hast du die mail bekommen?


----------



## Kasebi (13. April 2013)

Wie sieht es denn Schnee und Eismäsig aus? Ich meine die Obere aber auch Wölmisse, Hufeisen, Tautenburger Wald. Vielleicht kann ja auch jemand was zum Zeitzgrund sagen. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Zoda (13. April 2013)

schnee und eis is weg, alles was hufeisen is oder auch nur im entferntesten mit hufeisen zu tun hat würde ich meiden, das sollte jetzt eine wirklich fiese schlammgrube sein. in alles was kalkstein ist ist größtenteils trocken.


----------



## Kasebi (13. April 2013)

Zoda schrieb:


> alles was hufeisen is oder auch nur im entferntesten mit hufeisen zu tun hat würde ich meiden, das sollte jetzt eine wirklich fiese schlammgrube sein.



*Schlamm*?? *Goil*
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Zoda (13. April 2013)

ne, das is so viel das es nimmer lustig is. die feldwege zwischen hausberg und jenzig sollte man auch meiden, der schlamm is noch weniger lustig, der bleibt so lange am reifen bis sich der reifen nimmer drehen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (17. April 2013)

Moin moin,

Wie schauts denn aus, hat jemand Zeit und Lust, ne Runde zu drehen? Tendentiell würde ich irgendwo zwischen Napoleonstein und Winterlingen durch die Wälder ziehen, wäre aber für Streckenvorschläge offen. Start ist am Dienstag 23.04.2013 um 18:15 Uhr auf dem EAP.


----------



## Buberino (19. April 2013)

Hab Dienstag erstmal wieder Uni, ab dann aber allle zwei Wochen an dem Abend Zeit.
Mal was anderes: War die Tage jetzt viel auf der mittleren Hori zwischen Fuchsturm und Lobdeburg unterwegs. Der Trail sieht teilweise schlimm aus! Besonders die Abfahrten von oberer auf mittlere Hori. Üble Bremsspuren. Schön das blockierte Hinterrad um die Kurven gezogen. Das muss ja nicht sein, dass man jetzt gleich zu Saisonbeginn gleich wieder Wanderer und Forstverwaltung gegen sich aufbringt.
ALso wer immer das auch war, bisschen natur-schonender Fahren ist angebracht 
LG


----------



## Zoda (19. April 2013)

is mir auch aufgefallen, da wurden auch teilweise neue wege von leuten angelegt die lieber grade den berg runterfahrn als die strecke zu fahrn wie sie is.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. April 2013)

Ich bin unschuldig, habs beim Laufen aber auch gesehen und mir meinen Teil gedacht... 

Die mittlere hat von Diebeskrippe zu Kupferplatte auch etwas gelitten, viele lose Steine und z.T. Abrutschgefahr. Aufpassen.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. April 2013)

ost es lohnenswert jena west von norden nach süden abzufahren? gibt es da empfelungen bezüglich trails/beste route?


----------



## Zoda (19. April 2013)

ja ist es, aber ne route werd ich hier nicht veröffentlichen.

die losen steine kommen vom winter nicht von radfahrern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. April 2013)

Hat auch niemand behauptet das die vom radeln kommen, aber Obacht trotzdem das niemand abrutscht. ð


----------



## kampf.zwerg (19. April 2013)

@Zoda
kannst ja per pn was schicken 
wäre echt voll nett


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2013)

War heute jemand von euch an der Antenne oberhalb Winzerlas, mit Kamera und Stativ?

Dort sind die Trails übbrigens schon sehr schön trocken.


----------



## A7XFreak (19. April 2013)

Hää? ALLE trails sind schon seit ner Woche Staubtrocken


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2013)

Ich dachte, ihr kämpft auf der Hori noch mit Schlammlawinen!?


----------



## A7XFreak (19. April 2013)

Kannst du lange nach suchen


----------



## Zoda (20. April 2013)

hat jemand morgen zeit und lust ne runde zu drehen? ich würd gern um 12 auf dem Parkplatz des Paradiesbahnhofes starten.


----------



## Bikerredstar (20. April 2013)

...'werde zur Abwechslung morgen durch die Wälder "rennen"


----------



## Buberino (20. April 2013)

Hab morgen leider nicht viel Zeit und werd mich nur bisschen an der Erle austoben. Falls jemand dazustoßen mag, ich werd so ab 10 da sein


----------



## kampf.zwerg (21. April 2013)

Hauptsache gestern ist erstmal einer mit ner motocross den wanderweg bei der lobdeburg hoch >:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (21. April 2013)

also wir waren gestern in ner netten runde ( 22 leute ) viele mit ssp rund um jena unterwegs. war geil


----------



## kampf.zwerg (21. April 2013)

wart ihr am Fürstenbrunnen?


----------



## divergent! (21. April 2013)

ja am nachmittag irgendwann. danach auf die lobdeburg hoch


----------



## Kasebi (21. April 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Hauptsache gestern ist erstmal einer mit ner motocross den wanderweg bei der lobdeburg hoch >:-(



Mir kam so einer heute Nachmitag am Gräfenberg, in der Nähe der Lobdeburg, entgegen. An jeder noch so kleinen Steigung keine Bremsspuren sondern anders rum. Kräftig beschleunigt auf das alle die breiten Spuren sehen.
So schlimm wie in diesem Jahr war es ja noch nie. Da ist es wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit wann die "Obere Naturschutzbehörde" gegen alle Zweiradfahrer vorgeht. Egal ob mit Muskelkraft oder Motor getrieben.Denn es ist und bleibt nun mal ein Naturschutzgebiet. Und das verlangt von uns allen nun mal besondere Rücksichtnahme. Begreifen diese Idioten denn nie das sie sich selbst und uns nur Schaden? 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Bikerredstar (25. April 2013)

...mal was Erfreuliches - passend zur Witterung: 'War gestern im Hainich unterweg. Ein Traum aus Bärlauch und Buschwindröschen  In 3 1/2 Stunden habe ich genau 3 Wanderer und 2 Forstarbeiter getrofffen


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. April 2013)

Ich war gestern auf der mittleren Hori stadteinwärts laufen, es kamen mir einige mtbler entgegen, zwei haben sogar vor jeder kurve geklingelt. Echt klasse.


----------



## Zoda (25. April 2013)

man geht da auch nich laufen...


----------



## Dakeyras (25. April 2013)

Zoda schrieb:


> man geht da auch nich laufen...



 das ist wie wenn mir jemand erzählt, dass man auf solchen Wegen nicht Rad fahren muss. Gibt ja genug Forststraßen....


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. April 2013)

Zoda schrieb:


> man geht da auch nich laufen...



Die Grundbewegung ist die gleiche, immer vorwärts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerredstar (25. April 2013)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Die Grundbewegung ist die gleiche, immer vorwärts.



..genau, rückwärts ist sowieso nur beim Schwimmen ohne Gegenverkehr ok


----------



## kampf.zwerg (25. April 2013)

wen's von euch jenensern interessiert:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28005
1. trail: suppiche nördlich von seitenroda
2. / 3. trail: dohlenstein

habt ja genug eigene gute trail


----------



## A7XFreak (26. April 2013)

Yey die Trails kenn ich


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. April 2013)

Hey Jungens und Mädels! Ich plan gerade einen Umbau auf SSP - was für Übersetzungen fahrt ihr im Jenaer Hügelparadies?


----------



## divergent! (27. April 2013)

32:16 ist im gelände ideal,also 2:1 verhältnis. baue dir aber vernünftige reifen mit ordentlich profil dran. wenn du am berg drückst brauchste was gescheites dran was halt gibt


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. April 2013)

Und damit kommt man noch gut die normalen Anstiege wie Jenzig und Hori rauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. April 2013)

ja aber zum ssp fahren muss man geboren sein, wer nicht gerne am berg leidet und drückt und in flachen immer bolzen muss sollte bei schaltung bleiben. kannst du nur testen und dann wirst du sehen obs geht. ssp fahren ist kompromisslos macht aber laune wenn man den fahrstil dafür erlernt. gewöhn dich dran anstiege zu sprinten


----------



## Deleted 247734 (27. April 2013)

Ich fahre seit Ende 2011 gefixtes Rennradl, weiß wie sich Singlespeed - zumindest auf der Ebene - anfühlt. Bis auf "normale" Waldwege im Umkreis von Jena bin ich mit dem Radl noch nix weiter Geländemäßiges gefahren... echtes Eingang-Bergklettern wäre neu.


----------



## divergent! (28. April 2013)

ok dann weißt du ja in etwa was auf dich zukommt. wie gesagt mit 2:1 verhältnis bist du auf der besten seite. es gibt sicher anstiege die du mit ssp nicht hochkommst. aber ssp zu schieben ist keine schande


----------



## kampf.zwerg (1. Mai 2013)

noch nen kleenes video vom letzten samstag 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28119?qc=sd


----------



## Kasebi (1. Mai 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> noch nen kleenes video vom letzten samstag
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28119?qc=sd



Nettes Video. Ich war am Freitag den 26.4. auch auf der Mittleren. Ich fand den Kalkschotter nicht schlimmer als in den Jahren davor. Es hat Spaß gemacht. Dennoch würde ich die nicht mit einem Video bewerben. Das lockt dann immer mehr Leute an. Vozugsweise am Wochenende. Und das führt dann über kurz oder Lang zu Konflikten. Vor allem bei Begegnungen an den offenen Stellen. Übrigens letzten Samstag hats doch in Jena geschüttet wie Mist.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Buberino (1. Mai 2013)

Ist hier jemand mit 1x10 unterwegs und kann da was über Erfahrungen berichten? Übersetzung usw?

Lg


----------



## divergent! (1. Mai 2013)

der hr aggressor2 hat glaub 1x8 oder 9. kann man alles fahren. wenn du 32:12-32 fährst kommst du definitiv überall lang


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Mai 2013)

1x9 wäre die Alternative zu Eingang 32-16. Eventuell kann man sich mal treffen und Probe fahren? Nächste Woche bau ich auf Carbongabel um, dann gehts wieder los mit mtb.


----------



## divergent! (1. Mai 2013)

können wir machen. ich muss ab mai aber wieder arbeiten hab da aber ne tendenz zum krankmachen auf meine letzten 4 wochen in dem dreckladen

kannst mich ja anschreiben und dann schauen wir


----------



## not.the.one (2. Mai 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> wen's von euch jenensern interessiert:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28005
> 1. trail: suppiche nördlich von seitenroda
> 2. / 3. trail: dohlenstein
> ...



Schade, wenn das der MTB-Nachwuchs ist, dann ist hier wohl bald Ende-Gelände.
Wieso regst du dich über Motocrosser auf, wenn du selbst fährst wie die Axt im Walde?
Na Hauptsache jede Pipi-Runde wird gefilmt und hochgeladen, und man sieht dabei so aus wie auf den Titelbildern der Bike-Bravos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## not.the.one (2. Mai 2013)

divergent! schrieb:


> 32:16 ist im gelände ideal,also 2:1 verhältnis. baue dir aber vernünftige reifen mit ordentlich profil dran. wenn du am berg drückst brauchste was gescheites dran was halt gibt



Kann ich so unterschreiben - und ich bin hier jetzt im 9. Jahr (auch) ohne Schaltung unterwegs.



rad_fan schrieb:


> Und damit kommt man noch gut die normalen Anstiege wie Jenzig und Hori rauf?



Wenn du mit "normal" die Autostrassen meinst, dann grösstenteils ja.
Wo man anfängt zu schieben, überholen einen die Schaltfahrer in der Regel auch nicht mehr.

1x9 ersetze ich gerade wieder durch 2x9, der Unterschied von singlespeed zu 1x9 ist mir einfach zu klein - 2x9 reicht dann hier wirklich für alles.


----------



## overlord (2. Mai 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> noch nen kleenes video vom letzten samstag
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28119?qc=sd


Warum muß beim Bremsen immer das Hinterrad blockieren? 



not.the.one schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "normal" die Autostrassen meinst, dann grösstenteils ja.
> Wo man anfängt zu schieben, überholen einen die Schaltfahrer in der Regel auch nicht mehr.


Dito!



not.the.one schrieb:


> 1x9 ersetze ich gerade wieder durch 2x9, der Unterschied von singlespeed zu 1x9 ist mir einfach zu klein - 2x9 reicht dann hier wirklich für alles.


Das ist dann aber eher dem dem Mangel an Zeit zum Fahren bzw. dem Alter und der Bequemlichkeit geschuldet


----------



## not.the.one (2. Mai 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber eher dem dem Mangel an Zeit zum Fahren bzw. dem Alter und der Bequemlichkeit geschuldet



...ja das auch. Und Gewicht/Fderweg des Rades spielen natuerlich auch eine grosse Rolle.


----------



## Kasebi (2. Mai 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Warum muß beim Bremsen immer das Hinterrad blockieren?



Das Thema wird immer wieder angesprochen. Derartige Spuren werden auch immer wieder auf Flachstücken hinterlassen. Das ist wie eine Reviermarkierung nach dem Motto: Schaut her ich war hier. Nur wird durch derartiges Verhalten Leute auf den Plan gerufen mit denen sollten wir uns besser nicht anlegen. Und ich weiß von "Naturschützenden" und "Wandernden" Kollegen das unser Tun sehr argwöhnisch beobachtet wird. Aber das geht in die Köppe einfach nicht rein.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## kampf.zwerg (2. Mai 2013)

ja Jungs ich weiß ja das ihr nach dem halben Jahr schon auf dem Vorderrad durch die kurven gerollt seit 
ich hatte ja eh vor das demnächst zu üben
und das wichtigste ist doch nett zu den wanderern zu sein und zu grüßen
 @not.the.one 
jeder kann anziehen was er will


----------



## Kasebi (2. Mai 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> ja Jungs ich weiß ja das ihr nach dem halben Jahr schon auf dem Vorderrad durch die kurven gerollt seit



*Falsch*

Aber es hat etwas mit Hirn einschalten und vorausschauender Fahrweise zu tun.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Mai 2013)

Brauch ich für SSP eigentlich einen Kettenspanner am Inbred 29?


----------



## divergent! (2. Mai 2013)

hab den rahmen jetzt nicht vor augen. hat der horizontale ausfaller? wenn du am 29" ssp fahren willst musst du die übersetzung etwas anders fahren. ich glaub hinten 2 zähne mehr. aber da frag lieber mal in der 29er ecke. wegen der größeren räder muss man das etwas anders fahren. falls du horizontale ausfaller hast kauf dir im singlespeedshop solche kettenspanner für horizontale ausfaller. ansonsten kauf dir ne halflinkkette und probier es erstmal ohne.


----------



## Zoda (2. Mai 2013)

Wenn man ne kurve nicht fahren kann dann steigt man ab! HR blockieren is überhaupt keine alternative und zeigt nur unfähigkeit in der Fahrweise und/oder im denken. das is keine rennstrecke! 

Wenn du lernen willst das HR zu versetzen musst du am anfang eh anhalten, versuchen das rad zu versetzen, scheitern, neu probieren. irgendwann geht das auch einigermaßen bei der fahrt. Ihr fahrt bei weitem noch nich so krass am Limit das ihr es wirklich müsst, also keine gefahrensituation. HR versetzen habe ich in meinem 6. oder 7. Bikejahr gelernt, es spricht aber nix dagegen das schon im 2. zu beherschen, erfordert natürlich nen bissel mehr gezieltes Training.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Mai 2013)

Leider hat der Rahmen keine horizontalen Ausfaller. Wie muss ich mir das mit der Halflink vorstellen? Hält das die Kräfte beim Wiegetritt aus?


----------



## divergent! (2. Mai 2013)

die halflinkkette ist richtig stabil, die hÃ¤lt 1,5 tonnen zug aus, die kriegste nicht klein. such mal bei google point halflinkkette. die kostet nicht viel und ist echt klasse. mit 99% sicherheit braucht du dann auch keinen spanner. ansonsten kaufste dir nen simplen fÃ¼r 15â¬.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Mai 2013)

Was ich mich bei Ssp noch frage: wenn ich eine gute Kletterübersetzung fahre, wie macht ihr das bergab? Entspannt rollen lassen, oder volle Pulle Schwung holen? Ich frage, weil ich mich irgendwann Ende des Jahres nach Norditalien begeben und mit einem Freund die Alpen erkunden werde. Wenn man gut hochklettert und auf der Ebene abgammelt weil der Speed fehlt ist das auch doof.


----------



## divergent! (2. Mai 2013)

schnell bergabfahren kann jeder volldepp

sicher kann man auf der geraden nicht mit tempo 40 fahren aber es ist im gelände vollkommen ok. man muss es testen was anderes kann man eben nicht sagen. der reiz liegt am minimalismus und den aha effekt wen. man feststellt was man wirklich braucht


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Mai 2013)

Ich komme eben von meiner ersten MTB-Runde für dieses Jahr.  Noch leicht lädiert vom gestrigen Lobdeburglauf ging es heute nach Wöllnitz, Fürstenbrunnen rauf, dann auf die mittlere Hori zur Lobdeburg. Zwei Stockenten und zwei Läufer, sonst freie Bahn bei bestem Sonnenschein.

Habe etwas mit Eingang-Übersetzungen probiert: 32:21 und 32:18 am twentyniner. 18 war für Fürstenbrunnen okay, mit Wiegetritt kein Problem. Beim Klettern von Brunnen zur mittleren Richtung Sommerlinde wars vorbei - schieben. Mittlerer Einstieg bis zum ersten Anstieg - schieben. Dann auf 21 gewechselt und super sauber durchgekommen.  Leider auf der Ebene die absolute Bremse - da überholt einen sogar die Oma mit dem Hollandrad. Aber das Fahrgefühl war bombastisch - eine Mischung aus reinem Fahrgenuss und Körperquälerei. Man kann super regenerieren und an den Anstiegen hat man Feuerkraft in den Beinen. Könnte mir gefallen, ich expiermentiere noch etwas während der Feiertage. Etwas blöd empfand ich das Gewicht der Federgabel - schwere Front, aber die wird ja bald gegen Carbonara ausgetauscht.
Soviel zum ersten Eingang-Fahrbericht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Mai 2013)

Klingt wirklich top! 

Vielleicht muss bei mir doch auch noch ein 29er SSP her... - vielleicht ein SingleBe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Mai 2013)

Oder was schickes von Kona... Kona Unit? Obwohl das SingleBe auch richtig was hermacht. 
Aber eine absenkbare Sattelstütze, oder wenigstens eine Klemme mit Schnellspanner muss ich mir endlich besorgen, fast die Lobdeburg runtergepurzelt weils doch steiler war als gedacht...


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Mai 2013)

Die haben immer so ein hohes Rahmengewicht - das will ich mir als blutiger SSP-Anfänger nicht zwingend antun. 
Bezahlbar und schön wäre ein Karate Monkey (ja, auch etwas schwerer)...


Stimmt, hier gibt´s ein paar fiese Hänge, die einen niedrigen Sattel zwingend notwendig machen. 
Das merke ich mit meinem Scion ohne Schnellspanner und absenkbare Stütze auch öfter.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Mai 2013)

Rahmengewicht ist bei Stahl nunmal etwas höher als Alu oder Carbonara, aber ich finde eine ausgewogene Mitte um 11-12kg okay, viel leichter sollte es garnicht sein, dann muss man so enorm aufpassen das nciht irgendetwas wegbröselt.

Mein OnOne müsste irgendwas um 14.5Kg wiegen. Minus Gabel wäre ich auf 13, wenn ich mich für SSP entscheide geht nochmal bisschen was flöten. Reifen machen auch nochmal etwas aus... ich peile 11.5 - 12kg an.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Mai 2013)

Sehr hübsches OnOne und Recht hast du, dass am Ende gerade bei Stahl ein solides Gewicht herauskommen sollte!

Mein Scion hat sich mit Alfine, Stahlgabel sowie soliden Reifen und breiten Felgen auch bei 12,2 kg eingepegelt.














Momentan hoffe ich noch auf einen schönen 650b-Stahlrahmen, der sich als SSP mit kurzer Starrgabel aufbauen ließe.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Mai 2013)

Die Alfine8 macht das ganze Konstrukt aber auch ordentlich Hecklastig, kenne das vom Trekkingrad mit Starrgabel. Wie fährt sich dein Hobel bergauf?


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Mai 2013)

In Sachen Gewicht und Übersetzungsbandbreite ist es freilich ein Kompromiss, entschädigt aber, was du sicher von deinem Trekkingbike kennst, mit einer immer perfekten Kettenlinie, aufgeräumter Optik und geräuschlosem Gangwechsel, natürlich auch im Stand, was besonders an verblockten Stellen oder plötzlichen Anstiegen herrlich ist. Es klettert erstaunlich gut!

Ich merke die Alfine längst nicht so stark, wie ich es zuvor befürchtet hatte und möchte nicht wieder zurück!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Mai 2013)

Ich muss gestehen das mein Trekker nur noch bei Schlechtwetter oder als Lastesel herhalten muss. Arbeitsweg mach ich mit dem fixen Stahlrenner, und sonst gibts Berge mit dem MTB. 

Aber ja, schalten tut das Ding prima, nur die Übersetzungsverhältnisse finde ich bekloppt - zwischen 5 und 6 hat man mindestens 6-7km/h Unterschied um es "entspannt" zu fahren. Die 5 geht bei mir bis etwa 25km/h ohne zu hohe Trittfrequenz, die 6 startet erst schön bei 30km/h... dazwischen fehlt was.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Mai 2013)

Ja, die Gangsprünge sind bei der 8er nicht gaaanz optimal, da halt 8 Gänge auf einer Bandbreite einer 11-34 9fach-Kassette untergebracht sind.
Es kommt dem SSP-Fahren recht nahe, da man auch eher abhängig einer möglichst homogenen TF und weniger abhängig von Steigung oder Gefälle fährt.

So, gleich geht´s aufs Bike und irgendwo Richtung Kahla - irgendwas ergibt sich immer.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Mai 2013)

Ich suche noch schlichte Radtrikots, nix mit irgendwelchen Händlern oder Herstellern, will keine Werbepuppe sein. Gibts da was schickes?


----------



## Kasebi (8. Mai 2013)

Ich ahne Schlimmes was da heute abend beim MDR über den Bildschirm flimmert
http://www.mdr.de/tv/programm/sendung254348.html
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Mai 2013)

Heute waren wieder schlimme Bremsspuren auf der mittleren in Richtung Lobdeburg, meterlang!! Mir ist an den Wurzelpassagen zwar auch das Vorderrad weggerutscht, aber meterlang in den Kurven ist ein Nogo.


----------



## h2okopf (8. Mai 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich ahne Schlimmes was da heute abend beim MDR über den Bildschirm flimmert[...]


Habe jetzt nur die zweite Hälfte gesehen, aber für den Begegnungszonen-Kram bin ich durchaus zu begeistern. Betrifft wahrscheinlich nur die Innenstadt um den Anger herum, aber immerhin. Bin gespannt, auch wenn ich nur recht selten mal nach Erfurt radel.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe die Begegnungszone als leichtesten Weg den Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen. Die Stadt stellt ein paar Schildchen auf und lässt die Verkehrsteilnehmer aufeinander prasseln. Man muss keine infrastrukturellen Umbauten machen, und jeder Teilnehmer macht weiter wie bisher: Augen auf und arrangieren. 

Den Beitrag fand ich lasch, so wie alles im deutschen Fernsehen. Niemand bezieht Stellung, alles neutrales Wischiwaschi. Wenn die Leute etwas mehr Verstand einschalten würden ließen sich durchaus viele Unfälle und Ärgernisse im Alltag vermeiden. Da brauchts auch keine neuen Zonen. Meine Meinung mit 10.000 Radkilometern im Jahr.


----------



## h2okopf (8. Mai 2013)

Das steht auch außer Frage. Problem ist nur, dass ich trotzdem der Meinung bin, dass dieser Ansatz der gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme besser ist, als ständig gegen irgendwelche Regeln verstoßen zu müssen, weil andere Verkehrsteilnehmer das Einhalten unmöglich machen. Denn vor allem dies bleibt bei den anderen verkehrsteilnehmern hängen und sorgt für Vorurteile und Frust. Dann lieber freie Hand lassen und sich so gut wie möglich arangieren. Dann gibt es zumindest keinen Grund, berechtigt über die anderen zu schimpfen.

Das ist sicherlich nicht die Allheil-Lösung und bestimmt auch von einem gewissen Niveau Resignation geprägt. Aber wenn es die ultimative Lösung geben würde, wäre die Umsetzung sicherlich schon in Arbeit oder erledigt.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Mai 2013)

Die ulrimative Lösung gibt es nur in den Niederlanden. Dort wurde während der Ölkrise das Auto als Haupttransportmittel in den Hintergrund gerückt. Irgendwann wurde die Infrastruktur den Fahrrädern angepasst. Es gibt komplette Fahrradkreuzungen ohne Autoquerverkehr. Dieses Prinzip ist in Deutschland nicht durchsetzbar, des deutschen liebstes Kind ist und bleibt das Auto.
Meine Idee wäre eine offene Kampagne das zB Autofahrer über steuerliche Vorteile einige Zeit aufs Rad umsteigen um zu erlernen wie es ist im Straßenverkehr zu überleben. Das öffnet die Augen und erweitert den Horizont. 

In Jena wird es jedoch kaum Kontrollen geben, wir sind chronisch unterbesetzt mit Polizeipersonal. Radcops habe ich letzten Sommer gesehen, haben sich im Schatten vor der Hitze versteckt und geschwitzt. Wie sollen so Kampfradler so kontrolliert werden?


----------



## divergent! (9. Mai 2013)

mit nagelbändern in der fußgängerzone. wozu man sagen muss daß es in jena rein gemütstechnisch weit enspannter ist. hier in naumburg kannste klingeln und freundlich sein du wirst trotzdem vollgemault. auf der straße abgedrängelt und ausgebremst zu werden ist auch keine seltenheit. sowas hab ich in jena noch nie erlebt


----------



## Kasebi (9. Mai 2013)

divergent! schrieb:


> mit nagelbändern in der fußgängerzone. wozu man sagen muss daß es in jena rein gemütstechnisch weit enspannter ist. hier in naumburg kannste klingeln und freundlich sein du wirst trotzdem vollgemault. auf der straße abgedrängelt und ausgebremst zu werden ist auch keine seltenheit. sowas hab ich in jena noch nie erlebt



Dafür erlebe ich in Jena täglich das für Radfahrer, vornemlich Studenten auf Schrotträder, keinerlei Regeln gelten. Da wird Schlangenline um, an Ampeln stehend Autos gefahren. Ampeln selbst haben keinerlei Bedeutung. Die Auto bremsen schon. Oder es wird ausgeschert und diagonal über die Gegenfahrban auf den Fußweg gefahren. Das da auch ein Bus ne Vollbremsung hinlegen mußte. Wen interessiert das schon. Tut mir leid aber von Entspannt kann in Jena keine Rede sein. Ich kenne kaum eine andere Stadt wo das wort Kampfradler so zutrifft. Und darunter sind leider auch etliche Kollegen. Und wenn ich das hier so lese setzt sich diese Rücksichtslosigkeit derzeit eben auch auf Trails im Umland fort.SiehePost 604 und folgende. Keine gute Entwicklung.
Also bis dann
Kasebi
Jetzt gehts aber erst mal nach Mühlhausen. Barbarossaweg fahren. Hoffentlich sind nicht zu viel saufende Horrorhorden unterwegs.


----------



## divergent! (9. Mai 2013)

also kommen wir wieder zum klaren punkt.....paragraph 1 sollte jeder kennen. und der stärkere einmal mehr zurückstecken


----------



## Lille (9. Mai 2013)

Kasebi,du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen.Ich bin in Jena fast nur mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs und erlebe fast täglich "tolle" Sachen.Der Oberhammer war voriges Jahr:Frau mit Kind auf dem Kindersitz im Stockdunkeln ohne Licht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Mai 2013)

das ist aber ne typische radlerkrankheit. dir leute sind einfach zu geizig und dumm 50â¬ fÃ¼r ne gescheite lampe auszugeben. lieber ne schicke assos hose


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. Mai 2013)

Wohl wahr. Zumal du mit 50â¬ schon weit oben ansetzt. Es gibt schon brauchbare Sets fÃ¼r die HÃ¤lfte. Ach das mit den Radlern ist eine unendliche Geschichte, wenn die Leute sich totfahren oder abkassiert werden soll mir das auch egal sein. Lernresistenz. Solange sie mich in Ruhe lassen oder mich nicht in einen Unfall verwickeln. 

Ist genauso wie es der Kurier im Beitrag gesagt hat: unter Autofahrern gibts das genauso.


----------



## Buberino (10. Mai 2013)

So, fast eine Seite lang Diskussion über 'Kampfradler', Studenten auf Schrotträdern und verantwortungslose Muttis...
Wolln wir uns vllt mal wieder auf das konzentrieren, worums hier wirklich geht? aufs MOUNTAINbiken? 
Man könnt ja glatt meinen, man wär ihr im PKW-Forum gelandet.

nix für ungut...

schönen Gruß


----------



## Zoda (10. Mai 2013)

@Buberino :
 wie siehts denn bei dir aus, bist du morgen dabei? das wird ne schöne bergabheizen runde.


----------



## Kasebi (10. Mai 2013)

Buberino schrieb:


> So, fast eine Seite lang Diskussion über 'Kampfradler', Studenten auf Schrotträdern und verantwortungslose Muttis...
> Wolln wir uns vllt mal wieder auf das konzentrieren, worums hier wirklich geht? aufs MOUNTAINbiken?
> Man könnt ja glatt meinen, man wär ihr im PKW-Forum gelandet.
> 
> ...



Bevor du hier rumzickst blättere mal den Thread komplett durch. Da findest du jede Menge Zeug was nicht mit MTB zu tun hat. Ja nicht mal mit Radfahren. Und ich nehme mir als Mountainbiker das Recht mich zu Themen rund ums Fahrrad  hier zu äußern wenn die Auswirkungen auf uns alle haben.  Zumal du ja die anderen dabei Angesprochenen Probleme tunlichst auszublenden scheinst. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Buberino (11. Mai 2013)

Zoda schrieb:


> @Buberino :
> wie siehts denn bei dir aus, bist du morgen dabei? das wird ne schöne bergabheizen runde.



hab morgen leider keine Zeit, werd den ganzen Tag in der Bib sitzen müssen 
Bin aber Sonntag früh so gegen ab 10 oder 11 an der Erle, bisl den Kopf frei bekommen. Also wenn du Lust hast, zeig ich dir mal die FR-Line.

 @Kasebi
Also weder blende ich hier etwas aus, noch zicke ich rum. Aber danke erstmal für die warmen Worte  Wenn du Jena in der Hinsicht als unentspannt wahrnimmst, dann empfehle ich dir mal einen Besuch in Köln oder ner anderen Großstadt deiner Wahl. Da ist das hier in Jena wirklich Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen auf den Straßen. Rücksichtslose Radfahrer gibts und die sind auch ein Problem, keine Frage. Aber ich empfehl dir mal nen Blick auf die Unfallstatistiken, da merkste dann schnell, wo das eigentliche Problem liegt. Die Liste der Vorfälle, bei denen ich mich als Radfahrer komplett richtig verhalten habe, aber trotzdem fast zu Klump gefahren wurde, ist bei mir lang 
Sorry, ich verstehs nicht: selber auf zwei Rädern unterwegs sein und dann mit Begriffen wie "Kampfradlern" dem Ramsauer + Auto-Lobby das Wort reden. Und dann noch schön plakativ über "Studenten auf Schrotträdern" schimpfen. Na, dann stimmt das Feindbild ja wieder 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zoda (11. Mai 2013)

Leider bin ich sonntag wieder in erfurt, vllt mal in der Woche.


----------



## Kasebi (11. Mai 2013)

Buberino schrieb:


> @Kasebi
> Also weder blende ich hier etwas aus, noch zicke ich rum. Aber danke erstmal für die warmen Worte  Wenn du Jena in der Hinsicht als unentspannt wahrnimmst, dann empfehle ich dir mal einen Besuch in Köln oder ner anderen Großstadt deiner Wahl. Da ist das hier in Jena wirklich Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen auf den Straßen. Rücksichtslose Radfahrer gibts und die sind auch ein Problem, keine Frage. Aber ich empfehl dir mal nen Blick auf die Unfallstatistiken, da merkste dann schnell, wo das eigentliche Problem liegt. Die Liste der Vorfälle, bei denen ich mich als Radfahrer komplett richtig verhalten habe, aber trotzdem fast zu Klump gefahren wurde, ist bei mir lang
> Sorry, ich verstehs nicht: selber auf zwei Rädern unterwegs sein und dann mit Begriffen wie "Kampfradlern" dem Ramsauer + Auto-Lobby das Wort reden. Und dann noch schön plakativ über "Studenten auf Schrotträdern" schimpfen. Na, dann stimmt das Feindbild ja wieder
> Gruß


Ich war 20Jahre auf Montage. Davon 15 auch in den alten Bundesländer. Das Rad/Bike immer im Gepäck. Ich kenne also Deutschland. Und ja auch Köln und andere Großstädte. Vielleicht machst du Dir mal Gedanken wie Feindbilder entstehen. Und ich wollte so kongkret eigentlich nicht werden. Vor 4Jahren habe ich genau so einen Ka.. Äh Verzeihung weiß nicht wie ich ihn sonst nennen soll, Student auf einem Klassiker, am Johannestor übern Haufen gefahren. Der wollte ja nur bei Rot über den Fußgängerüberweg. Der hat Mord und Zetrio über die Rücksichtslosen Autofahrer geschrien. Den Ärger bis ich raus aus der Sache war willst du gar nicht wissen. Und schlimm nur das man als Biker solches Verhalten der eigenen Zunft nicht ansprechen darf . Nicht weil ich etwas anspreche entsteht das Feindbild. Es ist das verhalten dieser Leute die unser aller Ruf schädigen. Und das tollerieren durch andere Biker. Oder glaubst du allen ernstes durch totschweigen verschwindet das Feindbild Kampfradler?  Und noch etwas für ein Provinznest, mehr ist Jena nicht, ist dort gar nichts entspannt. 
So und jetzt genug gezofft. Ich glaub kaum das wir einer Meinung werden.Ich fahre jetzt nach Greiz biken
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Zoda (21. Mai 2013)

Da die allgemeine aktivität hier sehr gering ist, und ich keine lust habe jede tour hier reinzuschreiben. 

wir fahren 2-4 mal die woche um jena, wenn jemand interesse hat sich anzuschließen, einfach ne pn schreiben und wir klären das weitere.


----------



## Dreckhopser (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich in der Region Jena-Weimar-Apolda-Erfurt soetwas wie einen Bikepark oder Trails, die anfängertauglich mit einem AM gefahren werden können? Und vorallem die man auch findet ;-)

DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## A7XFreak (27. Mai 2013)

Merkwürdige Frage^^ Fürn Bikepark musste dich schon ins Auto setzten und Trails gibbet überall  und die ein oder andere Downhillstrecke natürlich auch


----------



## Buberino (27. Mai 2013)

Dreckhopser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich in der Region Jena-Weimar-Apolda-Erfurt soetwas wie einen Bikepark oder Trails, die anfängertauglich mit einem AM gefahren werden können? Und vorallem die man auch findet ;-)
> 
> DANKESCHÖN!



Servus. Nen "richtigen" Bikepark gibts in der Ecke soweit ich weiß nicht. Aber hier in Jena ham wir z.b. am Jenzig die Downhill-Strecke am Erlkönig. Dann gibts die DH-Strecke am Rederberch in Erdmannsdorf. Da ist man von Jena auch relativ fix, so 20min mim Zug und dann noch bisl radeln. Kleineu(oi)tersdorf gibts auch noch. Oder Steinach...aber das ist ne Ecke weiter. Dann gibts in Pößneck noch ne 4x-Strecke und natürlich die DM-Strecke in Ilmenau...wobei ich da nicht weiß, wie das mit der Befahrbarkeit ist. 
Und wenn man n Auto am Start hat sind auch Ochsenkopf, Braunlage, Thale nicht sooo weit weg.

Also gibt genug Auswahl, wenn mans mal krachen lassen will


----------



## Dreckhopser (27. Mai 2013)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Merkwürdige Frage^^ Fürn Bikepark musste dich schon ins Auto setzten und Trails gibbet überall  und die ein oder andere Downhillstrecke natürlich auch




Merkwürdige Frage? Ich würde sagen eine merkwürdige Antwort! Eine Antwort in die Richtung: Es gibt hier keinen Bikepark in der Nähe wäre wohl angebrachter gewesen.

Und mit "die eine oder andere Downhillstrecke auch" kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen. Das ist scheine recht genaue Wegbeschreibung


----------



## A7XFreak (27. Mai 2013)

Wegbeschreibungen zu DH Strecken gibt man ja auch normalerweise nicht raus


----------



## gibberelli (28. Mai 2013)

löschen


----------



## Buberino (31. Mai 2013)

Ay Ay.

Mal was unangenehmes: mir ham se heut Nacht die Gabel aus meinem Stadtrad ausgebaut und mitgehen lassen. Wollt damit heut morgen zur Uni fahren und da hab ich die Bescherung gesehen  

Stand direkt vorm Haus, dachte da stehts sicher... mal wieder was gelernt 

Naja, wie gut, dass das Fully immer neben dem Bett steht. Also passt gut auf euren Kram auf!

War übrigens ne RS Tora mit PopLock und U-Turn, Baujahr 11' ... also wenn jemand was widererwarten sehen oder hören sollte 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonne99 (31. Mai 2013)

hi, hat jmd tips für ne schöne tour / runde um jena in der näheren umgebung für nicht-locals? saalehorizontale ist bekannt...


----------



## Kasebi (1. Juni 2013)

Heute war/ist doch die 100Kilometer Wanderung um Jena.  Ob bei dem Wetter da überhaupt gestartet wurde?   Und bei Gesprächen über diese Veranstaltung kam auf Arbeit das "Gerücht" auf das man die Mittlere auf Grund von Schotterrutschungen eventuell komplett sperren will.  Wisst ihr was darüber oder ist es hoffentlich doch nur ein dämliches Gerücht. Denn das wäre ja eine Katastrophe. Unsere Herren Umwelt- und Naturschützer machen doch aus so was glatt einen Dauerzustand.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Juni 2013)

Wurde gestern schon abgesagt aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen.


----------



## A7XFreak (8. Juni 2013)

Falls jemand von euch Lust auf ne Tippgemeinschaft beim Tippspiel hat: Ich hab mal eine für Jena erstellt  wenn ihr Lust habt könnt ihr gerne Beitreten 
http://tippspiel.mtb-news.de/group/50


----------



## gibberelli (9. Juni 2013)

tonne99 schrieb:


> hi, hat jmd tips für ne schöne tour / runde um jena in der näheren umgebung für nicht-locals? saalehorizontale ist bekannt...


Versuch 2 Teil 1


----------



## kleinsjo (11. Juni 2013)

Servus,

In eigener Sache. 
Bin jetzt dabei, im Forum und das ist mein erster Alibi Beitrag.
Man(n)Frau hört sich.


----------



## not.the.one (11. Juni 2013)

kleinsjo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> In eigener Sache.
> Bin jetzt dabei, im Forum und das ist mein erster Alibi Beitrag.
> Man(n)Frau hört sich.



Na so langsam findet sich ja die ganze Donnerstags-Bande hier ein!


----------



## overlord (12. Juni 2013)

not.the.one schrieb:


> Na so langsam findet sich ja die ganze Donnerstags-Bande hier ein!


Hach, dann musssch ja jetz immer in zwee Foren kuckn 

Wemma einma da sind - morschn mal ne Crossa-Runde?


----------



## not.the.one (12. Juni 2013)

...oder er meldet sich auch noch 'drüben' an.
Crosserrunde klingt erstmal gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinsjo (12. Juni 2013)

not.the.one schrieb:


> ...oder er meldet sich auch noch 'drüben' an.
> Crosserrunde klingt erstmal gut!



Guten Abend die Herrn,

mein lola hat eineneingang, reicht das als Kriterium? 
Crosser, jo hab so was. 
Wie geht es denn deinem Crosser?


----------



## not.the.one (12. Juni 2013)

Reicht!

...werde wohl meinen gleich noch auf 2-Gang umrüsten, damit der morgen überhaupt läuft.


Bis morgen!


----------



## Dakeyras (20. Juni 2013)

War seit längerer Zeit gestern mal wieder auf dem Forst unterwegs. (kann also sein, dass das für euch nicht neu ist):

Auf dem weiß-rot-weißem Weg vom Forst über Kahles Höhe zur Papiermühle liegen zwei umgestürzte Bäume quer. Der erste geht noch, der liegt gleich oben ca 30m nachdem der Forstweg in den schmalen Weg übergeht. Der zweite ist weiter unten an einer etwas unschönen Stelle. 
Der Weg hat ja an 3 Stellen so nette kleine "Huckel" durch Querwurzlen der Bäume, an denen man etwas hopsen kann. Der letzte der 3 kommt ja kurz hinter einer Rechtskurve; ca 50m hinter dem Hopser liegt der Baum. An der Stelle also lieber nicht mit zuviel Geschwindigkeit um die Kurve


----------



## overlord (20. Juni 2013)

Oh, danke für die Info!


----------



## Dakeyras (20. Juni 2013)

bidde


----------



## ~joe~ (20. Juni 2013)

Kommt man aber unten drunter durch wenn man Kopf einzieht. 
Zumindest bei normal großen Menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (20. Juni 2013)

also ich bin knapp 1,80m , aber mit Trinkrucksack aufm Rücken, breitem Lenker und 170er Gabel wäre das sehr sehr eng geworden....


----------



## loko. (20. Juni 2013)

ja der liegt da jetzt schon zwei wochen


----------



## Dakeyras (20. Juni 2013)

wie gesagt, war bestimmt 4 Wochen nicht dort oben...


----------



## ~joe~ (21. Juni 2013)

Mhh ok dann is er eventuell abgesagt, mit 178cm, Trinkrucksack, beiten Lenker, 160mm Gabel und Arsch ordentlich hintern Sattel war gefühlt noch einiges an Luft vorhanden.
War aber auch schon nen paar Tage her. Aber seis drum, is ja auch nich wirklich wichtig. Wird bestimmt auch in naher Zukunft ausm Weg geräumt.


----------



## gibberelli (21. Juni 2013)

Ja, abgesagt. 1,54m 60mm 50mm Pickel aufm Rücken abgefetzt


----------



## kampf.zwerg (23. Juni 2013)

Am 28.6. Is ne endurotour von rederberch die ich führe
Geht wahrscheinlich um 5 los, also wer bock hat, rüber kommen 
Genaue uhrzeit poste ich nochmal und treffpunkt


----------



## h2okopf (23. Juni 2013)

~joe~ schrieb:


> [...] und Arsch ordentlich hintern Sattel [...]



Mit der falschen Technik kann's ja auch nix werden.


----------



## Zoda (24. Juni 2013)

kampf.zwerg schrieb:


> Am 28.6. Is ne endurotour von rederberch die ich führe
> Geht wahrscheinlich um 5 los, also wer bock hat, rüber kommen
> Genaue uhrzeit poste ich nochmal und treffpunkt



was heißt bei dir enduro? wie lange wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Juni 2013)

@Zoda
Naja sind 4 schöne trails dabei und paar knackige auffahrten.
Sind 30km und über 700hm
Heisst halt endurotour weil das bei rederberch so im kalender steht also es ist im prinzip nur mountainbiken ;-)


----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Juni 2013)

Falls ihr facebook habt, es steht auch auf der seite von rederberch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kampf.zwerg (24. Juni 2013)

https://de-de.facebook.com/events/153613544825907/
geht auch ohne fratzenbuch account


----------



## kampf.zwerg (27. Juni 2013)

Um fünf gehts los aufm parkplatz beim zippengrund
Wär cool wenn jemand von euch am start ist ;-)


----------



## A7XFreak (28. Juni 2013)

Ich schau mal ob ich mitkomme. Müsste dann von Kahla aus rüber zum Treffpunkt radeln.


----------



## kampf.zwerg (28. Juni 2013)

das Wär cool


----------



## kampf.zwerg (29. Juni 2013)

@A7XFreak
War cool, dass du mitgefahren bist 
War ne schõne runde


----------



## kleinsjo (3. Juli 2013)

Grüße,

an die Johannistorrunde und an alle Mitleser.
Dann wahrscheinlich Morgen wieder 19:30 am J-Tor.
Ist denn schon ein Motto bekannt gegeben wurden?
Bin für alles offen!  

mfg


----------



## not.the.one (3. Juli 2013)

Na "für alles offen" trifft ja nicht ganz zu, wenn du Bereitschaft hast!
Das andere Forum ist gerade offline - keine Ahnung ob da schon jemand was geschrieben hat.
Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind bestimmt am Start!


----------



## overlord (4. Juli 2013)

Also, der wehrte one-inch-man will MTBn... Ich wäre ja auch mal wieder für ne RR-Runde. Vielleicht nächste Woche. 
Also heute wie immer MTB...


----------



## kleinsjo (4. Juli 2013)

not.the.one schrieb:


> Na "für alles offen" trifft ja nicht ganz zu, wenn du Bereitschaft hast!
> Das andere Forum ist gerade offline - keine Ahnung ob da schon jemand was geschrieben hat.
> Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind bestimmt am Start!



Warum nicht, hab für alle Vorschläge ein offenes Ohr, muss dann halt im Rahmen bleiben. Also mtb, ok, müsste sowas rumstehen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overlord (10. Juli 2013)

Morgen Abend Radeln? Zeit und Ort wie immer, diesmal schmale Reifen - Rennrad.


----------



## licht.t.richter (10. Juli 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Morgen Abend Radeln? Zeit und Ort wie immer, diesmal schmale Reifen - Rennrad.



Glaubst du wirklich an schmale Reifen.


----------



## kleinsjo (11. Juli 2013)

licht.t.richter schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich an schmale Reifen.



Servus,

so dann schau mal bitte an deine angefixste Stadtschlambe, und sag mir mal was du bei der für Gummi's benutzt. HA HA 

So Jung's der Mittwochsrunde auf den Donnerstag verschoben, wir könnten auch Crosser fahren, wir wollen ja in die Kirschen.

Man(n)Frau hört sich


----------



## overlord (11. Juli 2013)

Ich vermute der 1"-Mann wird eh kein Bock auf schmale Reifen haben, oder er kann sich überwinden, evtl. mit MTB trotzdem mit zu düsen. 
Carsten hat ja kein Crosser, also RR (also keine miesen Wege, sonst wird er wieder meckern)


----------



## licht.t.richter (11. Juli 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Ich vermute der 1"-Mann wird eh kein Bock auf schmale Reifen haben, oder er kann sich überwinden, evtl. mit MTB trotzdem mit zu düsen.
> Carsten hat ja kein Crosser, also RR (also keine miesen Wege, sonst wird er wieder meckern)




Auf genau sowas wollte ich hinaus, viel Spaß ihr Säcke und nich zu viele Kirschen das gibt Bauch aua


----------



## overlord (18. Juli 2013)

So, heute Abend wieder MTBn! Zeit wie immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinsjo (18. Juli 2013)

Jo, so machen wir das, bis denne.


----------



## overlord (25. Juli 2013)

In Anknüpfung an letzte Woche, heute wieder MTB - weit und alles dabei


----------



## overlord (31. Juli 2013)

Heute MiWoRu oder wie?


----------



## overlord (22. August 2013)

Okay, heute also 19Uhr30 direkt mit 'nem Flaeschchen Wein/Bier/alkfreien Getränk im Gepaeck, oder wie war das gedacht?
Gruesse und bis denn!


----------



## not.the.one (28. August 2013)

Dieses mal dann wieder ohne Wein und stattdessen mit Fahren?


----------



## licht.t.richter (28. August 2013)

Vieleicht, aber nur mit Rakete denn der Bagger ist gerade wegen Urlaub geschlachtet.


----------



## not.the.one (29. August 2013)

licht.t.richter schrieb:


> Vieleicht, aber nur mit Rakete denn der Bagger ist gerade wegen Urlaub geschlachtet.



Hey, wieder im Lande?
Na dann nehme ich auch wieder das grosse Rad.


----------



## gibberelli (30. August 2013)

Achtung im Münchenrodaer Grund, Weg von der Papiermühle zum Stern


----------



## Dakeyras (30. August 2013)

Ich seh nix 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## not.the.one (5. September 2013)

Donnserstagsrunde dann heute in schmalerer Besetzung - der Herr Overlord ist nicht im Lande.
Und Jörge hat Bereitschaft, kann also nicht weit mitkommen.
Wer ist sonst noch am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## licht.t.richter (5. September 2013)

So ein Mist das ich mich nicht mit quwälen konnte. Schön wärs trotzdem letzte wo. Nächstes Jahr dann wieder.


----------



## gibberelli (12. September 2013)

Artikel vom: 12.09.2013
Tätlichkeit gegen Kind

Jena: Bereits am 28. August schlug eine bislang unbekannte männliche Person gegen 8 Uhr eine 13-jährige Fahrradfahrerin in der Camburger Straße unvermittelt auf den Oberarm, sodass diese zu Fall kam. Durch den Sturz wurde das Kind leicht verletzt. Am Fahrrad entstand geringer Sachschaden. Eine bislang unbekannte Zeugin kam dem Kind nach dem Sturz zu Hilfe. Ob der Angreifer lediglich erbost war, dass die 13-Jährige auf dem Gehweg fuhr oder ob er eine andere Motivation für seine Tat hatte, ist nicht bekannt. Es wird wegen Körperverletzung ermittelt. Der Täter wird wie folgt beschrieben: ca. 50-55 Jahre alt, 1,80 m groß, kurze graue Haare, dunkle Jogginghose, dunkle Jacke und silberfarbene Metallbrille. Die Polizei sucht Zeugen unter Tel. 03641/810. iz
Quelle: Jena TV


----------



## kleinsjo (12. September 2013)

Grüße an die Dame und die Herrn der Miworu auf den Donnerstag verschoben,

Das Wetter ist nicht so der Bringer, aber das hält uns ja nicht allzu oft vom rad´ln ab.
Also wie steht es um Eure Gelüste und Vorlieben? Bin für fasst alles offen und zuhaben.


Man(n)Frau hört sich


----------



## overlord (12. September 2013)

Zeit und Ort wie immer. Ich SSP.
Vorschlag vom Herrn not.the.one: 
"Na ich würde ja gerne mal wieder von der Kunitzburg runter scheppern.
 Hochwärts könnten wir über Napoleonstein, Closewitz, Jägersberg, Saaletal und dann über die nördlichen Weinberge zur Burg.

Andererseits soll es ja weiterhin regnen - also nur kurz den erstbesten Berg hoch und dann einkehren."

Greez und bis denne!


----------



## kleinsjo (12. September 2013)

Mal wieder ein bissel Dreck in die Fresse zur Abwechselung, nach der wochenlangen Trockenheit, wäre nicht verkehrt. Wetter soll gegen Abend besser werden. Einkehren können wir dann immer noch. Eine Wechselklamotte für die WG, wäre vielleicht angebracht.
Na ja, schauen wir mal vorm start auf´s Regenradar oder aus dem Fenster.

mei SSP is putt


----------



## not.the.one (12. September 2013)

Bei dem Mistwetter nehme ich auch das Eingangrad.
Bis denn!


----------



## gibberelli (13. September 2013)

Baumschubser - Weg auf den Plattenberg blockiert 50.975427,11.623004





und auch blockiert:
Aufstieg Zwätzen, Gagarinstraße zum Galgenberg 50.964319,11.61374


----------



## gibberelli (17. September 2013)

gibberelli schrieb:


> Achtung im Münchenrodaer Grund, Weg von der Papiermühle zum Stern


Ist wieder frei, danke liebe Förster!


----------



## cappulino (23. September 2013)

Zwischen Diebeskrippe und Fürstenbrunnen erfolgen momentan Freischnitte der Wegesränder mittels Motorsense. "Durch das Forstamt beauftragt"(e) Maßnahme soll wohl der Freihaltung der Wege dienen. Ich sehe es eher als Kosmetik so kurz vorm Kernberglauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (23. September 2013)

cappulino schrieb:


> Zwischen Diebeskrippe und Fürstenbrunnen erfolgen momentan Freischnitte der Wegesränder mittels Motorsense. "Durch das Forstamt beauftragt"(e) Maßnahme soll wohl der Freihaltung der Wege dienen. Ich sehe es eher als Kosmetik so kurz vorm Kernberglauf...


Wir haben gestern solche Kosmetikmaßnahmen zwischen der Lobdeburg und Ilmnitz bewundern können. 

Die Strecke des 27-km-Hauptlaufes geht genau über diese "bereinigten" Wege. Da der Kernberglauf 2013 für den 19. Oktober 2013 festgesetzt ist, kommt das Mähen m.M.n. etwas früh ...


----------



## Kasebi (24. September 2013)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern solche Kosmetikmaßnahmen zwischen der Lobdeburg und Ilmnitz bewundern können.
> 
> Die Strecke des 27-km-Hauptlaufes geht genau über diese "bereinigten" Wege. Da der Kernberglauf 2013 für den 19. Oktober 2013 festgesetzt ist, kommt das Mähen m.M.n. etwas früh ...



Falsch! Dort wo wir entlang spaziert sind geht der Kernberglauf nicht entlang. Schon gar nicht dort wo die Kosmetiker unterwegs waren.  Und allzu viel wächst da nicht mehr zu bis zum 19.10. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kasebi (24. September 2013)

cappulino schrieb:


> Zwischen Diebeskrippe und Fürstenbrunnen erfolgen momentan Freischnitte der Wegesränder mittels Motorsense. "Durch das Forstamt beauftragt"(e) Maßnahme..



Ist die Obere Hori auch von dieser Maßnahme betroffen?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## cappulino (24. September 2013)

torsten ... in 3 wochen soll man ja nix mehr davon sehen, dass die sense geackert hat... 
ansonsten nur der rote weg, wobei ich aber nicht täglich schaue (n kann) wo sie sonst noch sind...


----------



## _torsten_ (25. September 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Falsch! Dort wo wir entlang spaziert sind geht der Kernberglauf nicht entlang. Schon gar nicht dort wo die Kosmetiker unterwegs waren.


Ich widerspreche dir nur ungern. Guck dir mal den Verlauf östlich der Lobdeburg an. Oberhalb vom Ferdinandberg kommt bei Wegweiser 122 der 27-km-Hauptlauf (gelber Track) von oben herunter und verläuft auf dem Stück der Horizontalen, auf dem wir unterwegs waren (blauer Track). 





Aber die Hauptsache ist doch, dass es am kommenden Wochenende nicht mehr Sportler (Wanderer, Biker, Hundeausführer u. dgl.) als am letzten Sonntag werden. Nicht, dass der Abschnitt wegen Überfüllung geschlossen werden muss oder es einen Stau gibt.


----------



## gibberelli (26. September 2013)

Bei Ilmnitz vom "roten" Weg östlich abzweigend ist der "gelbe" Richtung Culm nach 30m schon ewig blockiert 50.891204,11.66073
(Führt auch zur "grünen" östlichen Umgehung des Culm zum nördlich gelegenen Vorwerk, die ist aber auch zugewachsen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (26. September 2013)

fiskars freut sich wenn es ausm rucksack darf ;-)


----------



## licht.t.richter (3. Oktober 2013)

Bin gerade in die Erle geraden, da blickt ja keiner mehr durch welchen Weg ma da nehmen kann. Aber die Sprünge die ich unfreiwillig mitgenommen habe sind echt sauber gebaut da kommt man auf alle Fälle sicher drüber. Daumen hoch für die Erbauer. Da habt ihr euch echt nen schönen Spielplatz gebastelt.


----------



## McGeifer (3. Oktober 2013)

Hehe .. hat sich bissle was getan da unten. Kann man nur hoffen das es keinen aufstößt.


----------



## cappulino (5. Oktober 2013)

gibberelli schrieb:


> Bei Ilmnitz vom "roten" Weg östlich abzweigend ist der "gelbe" Richtung Culm nach 30m schon ewig blockiert 50.891204,11.66073
> (Führt auch zur "grünen" östlichen Umgehung des Culm zum nördlich gelegenen Vorwerk, die ist aber auch zugewachsen)



ritsche ratsche ritsche ratsche ... bahn frei


----------



## overlord (17. Oktober 2013)

Ok, trotz des Intermezzos gestern, heute eine DoRu. Übliche Zeit am üblichen Ort.


----------



## frx_Bender (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo in die Runde. 
Ich wollte mal nachfragen was und wo ihr so fahrt, und ob man sich eventuell mal bei einer Runde anschließen könnte?

Zu mir: ich bin 32 Jahre und fahre seit gut 2 Jahren, allerdings erst ab diesem Jahr richtig (Trails etc..), vorher bin ich mit einem halbwegs günstigen Einstiegsmountainbike (Specialized Hardrock 29er) vorrangig auf Radwegen, Feldwegen und weniger bergauf / bergab unterwegs gewesen. Seit April habe ich nun deswegen auch ein Fully (Radon Slide 150) und bin öfters auf der Horizontale unterwegs (Kaufland -> Papiermühle, Jenzig, mittlere & obere..). Auch am Erlkönig bin ich ca. 3x runter, allerdings sehr vorsichtig und langsam, da ich die Strecken dort nicht kenne. Gesprungen bin ich auch noch nix.. 

Viele Grüße
Mathias


----------



## Zoda (17. Oktober 2013)

@frx_Bender
moin, 

ich weiß nicht wie du zeit hast, wir starten heute 1600 auf dem Ernst Abbe Platz. Du kannst mir für weitere Touren auch deine e-Mail addy per PN schicken.

Grüße


----------



## overlord (17. Oktober 2013)

Moin Mathias!
Klar, du kannst gerne mitfahren. 
Wir starten immer halb acht (19:30Uhr) am Johannistor. Licht wäre daher mitzunehmen 
Wir fahren meist MTB. Querbeet von SSP, HT, 29er bis Fully. 
Dein Alter passt auch zu unserer Runde - wobei auch ein paar Jungspunde dabei sind. 
Wohin wird immer live entschieden. Aber schon so die bekannten Wege in Jenas Umgebung. 
Wie weit - je nach Muse, Fitness und äußeren Bedingungen (Wetter/Pannen/...).

Greez!


----------



## frx_Bender (17. Oktober 2013)

Na das klingt doch soweit ganz gut. Heute 16:00 wird leider nichts da ich meist erst gegen 18:00 von Arbeit rein bin (kommt immer drauf an, habe Gleitzeit) und ich das Ganze aber auch noch mit meiner Frau ihrem Schichtplan (Krankenpflege) abstimmen muss, damit jemand auf den Kleinen aufpasst . 

Start Johannistor 19:30 wäre dann immer donnerstags? Licht hätte ich. 
  @Zoda: email bekommst du per pn.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## overlord (17. Oktober 2013)

Supi, dann bis denne!
Eigentlich immer Do, außer es schifft in Strömen!
19:30Uhr - aus ähnlichen Gründen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (17. Oktober 2013)

Diese Woche wird das leider noch nichts, da meine Frau Nachschicht hat.. nächste woche könnte klappen. 

Bis dann.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich werf mal den Vorschlag einer Ssp Runde in den Raum.  Gibts das schon?


----------



## overlord (17. Oktober 2013)

Rein SSP? Immer mal wieder, aber eher zufällig. Ein Schalter ist meist immer dabei


----------



## gibberelli (20. Oktober 2013)

Der (Saalehori-) Weg auf den Plattenberg 50.975427,11.623004 ist wieder frei, danke Försti!


----------



## not.the.one (23. Oktober 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Supi, dann bis denne!
> Eigentlich immer Do, außer es schifft in Strömen!
> 19:30Uhr - aus ähnlichen Gründen



Der Wetterbericht sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus - also bis morgen dann!


----------



## overlord (24. Oktober 2013)

Also heut Abend halb acht, J-Tor!


----------



## frx_Bender (24. Oktober 2013)

Diese Woche wirds auch nix...


----------



## kleinsjo (24. Oktober 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Also heut Abend halb acht, J-Tor!



Alles klar, dann bis dann.


----------



## gibberelli (25. Oktober 2013)

Zwätzen zum Galgenberg via Gagarinstraße 50.964319,11.61374 ganz fieses Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Oktober 2013)

Den hab ich letztens auch entdeckt, kam zum Glück von unten. Auf der Abfahrt von der Kunitzburg lag vor kurzem auch ein breiter umgeknickter Baum. Konnte ich aber zum Glück wegkippen.


----------



## not.the.one (29. Oktober 2013)

Diese Woche ist ja alles ein bisschen anders.
Donnerstagsrunde schon Vormittag/Mittag?
Oder einfach schon Mittwoch 20Uhr?
Grüße!


----------



## overlord (29. Oktober 2013)

Dann drehen wir morgen um acht ne Runde. Wie immer am J-Tor. MTB!
Greez!


----------



## kleinsjo (29. Oktober 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Dann drehen wir morgen um acht ne Runde. Wie immer am J-Tor. MTB!
> Greez!



So machen wir das, hab Vati schon informiert.
Er meint, Nachbereitung kann dann in der WG stattfinden. 

OK um 8, heller wird es nit.


----------



## not.the.one (29. Oktober 2013)

Allright!


----------



## not.the.one (6. November 2013)

Wieder 8Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overlord (7. November 2013)

Mir wär halb acht lieber.


----------



## reizhusten (12. November 2013)

Letzten Sonnabend habe ich einen Fahradcomputer gefunden. Er lag auf der mittleren Horizontalen, kurz vorm Fürstenbrunnen aus Richtung Lobdeburg an dieser Treppe. Wer einen vermisst, einfach melden.


----------



## Zoda (12. November 2013)

moin, 

wie krass is das denn? den hab ich am dienstag da verloren und schon abgeschrieben. Alles weitere per PN


----------



## overlord (13. November 2013)

Die Donnerstagsrunde wird die Woche mal wieder auf Mittwoch verlegt. Also heute halb acht am J-Tor radeln!


----------



## not.the.one (19. November 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Die Donnerstagsrunde wird die Woche mal wieder auf Mittwoch verlegt. Also heute halb acht am J-Tor radeln!



Wie sieht´s diese Woche aus?
Bei mir passt Mittwoch besser - falls das Wetter es zulässt.


----------



## overlord (20. November 2013)

not.the.one schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s diese Woche aus?
> Bei mir passt Mittwoch besser - falls das Wetter es zulässt.



Heute schiffts den ganzen Tag. Morgen siehts etwas besser aus. Also wegen mir lieber morgen.


----------



## ..Keks.. (20. November 2013)

Wenns heut nur nieselt oder schneit, wär ich dabei.

Grüße,
Anne


----------



## not.the.one (20. November 2013)

Es ist irgendwas zwischen Niesel und Schnee - auf jeden Fall widerlich!
Da werde ich den Abend lieber damit verbringen, die Spike-Reifen aufzuziehen.


----------



## overlord (21. November 2013)

ok, also heute nochmal nen versuch. mal schauen was das wetter und die motivation sagen. zur not ne kleine stadtrunde und dann in die WG


----------



## kleinsjo (21. November 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> ok, also heute nochmal nen versuch. mal schauen was das wetter und die motivation sagen. zur not ne kleine stadtrunde und dann in die WG


Oder wir holen die wetterfeste witterklamotte raus und machen uns schmutzig. Natürlich sollte dann ein sauberes Schlüpferchen zum wechseln eingepackt werden. Sooo, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, halb 8 am J.tor und dann
seit bereit, immer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## not.the.one (21. November 2013)

Bei einer Stadtrunde wäre ich wohl dabei - Gelände muss nicht unbedingt sein, habe wohl vergessen meine Lampe zu laden.

Grüße!


----------



## gibberelli (22. November 2013)

Die böse böse Lanze ist weg. Danke Foersti! 
Zwätzen zum Galgenberg via Gagarinstraße 50.964319,11.61374


----------



## overlord (28. November 2013)

Heut wirds vermutlich wieder feucht und schmutzig. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## kleinsjo (28. November 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Heut wirds vermutlich wieder feucht und schmutzig. Wer ist dabei?


Feucht und schmutzig, genau mein Ding. Bin dabei.
Mal schau´n wer heute alles eine Ausrede hat.


----------



## not.the.one (4. Dezember 2013)

Morgen könnte ich mal wieder dabei sein!
Wer hat noch Lust auf eine Wintereinbruchstour?


----------



## overlord (5. Dezember 2013)

Wintereinbruch? Eher eine feuchte Niesel-Schmuddelwetterrunde, wie die letzten Wochen.  Ich bin dabei!


----------



## kleinsjo (5. Dezember 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> Wintereinbruch? Eher eine feuchte Niesel-Schmuddelwetterrunde, wie die letzten Wochen.  Ich bin dabei!


Nicht gleich streiten, wir werden doch heute Abend sehen, wer der bessere Wetterfrosch ist. Gegebenenfalls gibt es ein remis, sind ja immerhin ca. 200m Höhenunterschied, da kann einiges passieren.  Quack Quack...


----------



## overlord (12. Dezember 2013)

So, heute wieder wie immer schmutzig machen!


----------



## kleinsjo (12. Dezember 2013)

overlord schrieb:


> So, heute wieder wie immer schmutzig machen!


Mahlzeit,

davon ist auszugehen. 
Was haltet Ihr von einer ssp Runde?
Mir schwebt so´ne Tour Rtg. Kunitz und dann weiter nach Tautenburg vor.
Bin Natürlich, was die Routenplanung angeht, für alle Vorschläge offen. 

So, dann lasst es euch mal schmecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streetwear (28. Dezember 2013)

hey hier mal nen link von meiner Rad tour in und um Jena Kamera ist neu und muss noch etwas testen wie und wo ich sie an besten platziere


----------



## William Foster (29. Dezember 2013)

streetwear schrieb:


> hey hier mal nen link von meiner Rad tour in und um Jena Kamera ist neu und muss noch etwas testen wie und wo ich sie an besten platziere



Wenn sie hinter der Gabel ist, sieht man nichts vom Weg. Warum ist das Bild so verpixelt, auch wenn ich die Qualität auf 1080 stelle?


----------



## Schnitte (29. Dezember 2013)

machs doch an Lenker fest?!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich sehe eher das Problem der Monotonie. Minutenlang nur eine Perspektive ist für den Zuschauer langweilig.


----------



## Schnitte (29. Dezember 2013)

minutenlang ne Kamera die nur die Ansicht der Strecke zeigt, ist meistens langweilig  
sicher kann man es interessanter gestalten, wenn man die Perspektiven wechselt, aber gute Videos zeigen meistens den Fahrer beim Fahren, statt die Sicht der Kamera auf die Strecke


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab es so realisiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (29. Dezember 2013)

(nicht nur) Schöne Socken!


----------



## gibberelli (2. Januar 2014)

wie die ihr treckingbike mit vollen satteltaschen unter der kunitzburg drueberwuchten muessen ist schon mitleiderregend http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/gh/ma/ghma5ai7ty2i/large_2013-12-31_15.56.57-363846963.jpg?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (2. Januar 2014)

Ja das stimmt, gibt ettliche Stellen um Jena wo zur Zeit Bäume quer liegen. Gut das das Forstamt so fleißig ist... unter dem Bismarkturm wurde es vor wenigen Tagen von fleißigen MTBlern weggeräumt. Danke dafür!


----------



## loko. (2. Januar 2014)

Ja das super das der weg ist !


----------



## gibberelli (2. Januar 2014)

Der Thüringenweg Magdala in Richtung Pfennigpfeife ist total unpassierbar! Der Waldbauer hat den Weg gleich mit geerntet. 50.896645,11.418486
In Süddeutschland schafft man es, vor dem Feiertag nicht nur die Arbeit zu beenden, sondern auch den Weg wieder zu glätten. Aber da muss wohl auch der Auftraggeber drauf achten. Der Thüringenweg ist immerhin nicht irgendein Pfad ...

DANKE! Südauffahrt Jenzig nördlich Jenaprießnitz 50.938365,11.664519
ist einer Reinigung unterzogen worden, die Büsche seitlich beschnitten und zusätzliche Drainagerinnen eingebracht. Man kommt jetzt auch ohne abnorme Adrenalinausschüttung hochpedaliert (wenn man möchte) ansonsten ists runter natürlich lustiger.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Januar 2014)

Allerdings ist der weiß-rot-weiße Pfad vom Jenzigkamm zu dieser Südauffahrt/-abfahrt (holprig, verwurzelt, treppenartig) mit Buschwerk blockiert. Musste außen rumfahren und hätte mir fast einen Dorn eingefahren. Obacht.


----------



## Kasebi (4. Januar 2014)

gibberelli schrieb:


> Der Thüringenweg Magdala in Richtung Pfennigpfeife ist total unpassierbar! ............Der Thüringenweg ist immerhin nicht irgendein Pfad ...



....aber ,vom Namen abgesehen, auch nichts Weltbewegendes. Es gibt schönere und ineressantere Wege. Ausschilderung und Pflege der selbigen sind übrigens zum Teil sehr dürftig. 

also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## William Foster (4. Januar 2014)

gibberelli schrieb:


> Der Thüringenweg Magdala in Richtung Pfennigpfeife ist total unpassierbar!



Es gibt dort (schon immer) eine "Umleitung": gleich nach der Autobahn rechts hoch und nach ca. 200m wieder links.


----------



## overlord (8. Januar 2014)

So, im neuen Jahr soll die wöchentliche Runde wieder am Mittwoch stattfinden.
Los gehts also heute um 19:30Uhr am J-Tor.
Greez!


----------



## kleinsjo (8. Januar 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> So, im neuen Jahr soll die wöchentliche Runde wieder am Mittwoch stattfinden.
> Los gehts also heute um 19:30Uhr am J-Tor.
> Greez!


Moin Moin,
für heute trifft das zu, aber wer weiß denn schon was nächste Woche ist. 
Nichts ist so beständig wie die Änderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overlord (15. Januar 2014)

Wie schauts aus, heute Abend radeln? Morgen scheints schon wieder zu regnen.


----------



## kleinsjo (15. Januar 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus, heute Abend radeln? Morgen scheints schon wieder zu regnen.


Können wir machen, so´ne kleine Runde um den Block da wer ich dabei.


----------



## loko. (15. Januar 2014)

servus, fährt zufällig einer von euch nen tune (komm vor, speedneedle) oder mcfk sattel oder kennt einen hier in jena der einen hat?

gruss


----------



## gibberelli (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hab heut aufgeräumt zwischen oberem Munketal und Rautal








Ob die Stämme zum Aufwärmen auf den Weg kriechen?


----------



## overlord (22. Januar 2014)

The same procedure as...
Heute? Morgen solls Abends wieder regnen. Würd ja gern mal wieder Crosser fahren. Wir aber bestimmt überfrohren und glatt. Meinungen?


----------



## kleinsjo (22. Januar 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> The same procedure as...
> Heute? Morgen solls Abends wieder regnen. Würd ja gern mal wieder Crosser fahren. Wir aber bestimmt überfrohren und glatt. Meinungen?


Ich sag mal aahhh ja. ssp wird es werden, denn viel mehr Dreck kann nicht haften bleiben.


----------



## not.the.one (29. Januar 2014)

Heute oder morgen?
Zum Rodeln wird es zu wenig Schnee sein, oder?


----------



## overlord (29. Januar 2014)

Ich bin für heute! 
K.A.wies am Magdelstieg oben ausschaut. Evtl. könnte es da noch zum rodeln reichen. Wir können ja da hoch fahren und wenn noch genug Schnee liegt uns um entscheiden.


----------



## kleinsjo (29. Januar 2014)

Servus Leute,

bei mir sieht es heute schlecht aus, morgen würde mir mehr liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## not.the.one (29. Januar 2014)

kleinsjo schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> bei mir sieht es heute schlecht aus, morgen würde mir mehr liegen.


 
Shiiit, bei mir ist es genau anders herum!


----------



## not.the.one (29. Januar 2014)

So, heute dann Kufen statt Reifen!


----------



## gibberelli (3. Februar 2014)

hier gehört noch das DANKE hin fürs wegsägen des querliegenden baumes unter der kunitzburg
der weg ist jetzt einer der wenigen schnee und eisfreien rund um jena


----------



## overlord (5. Februar 2014)

Heute Abend wieder Radeln? SSP-MTB.
Wie sind denn die Bedingungen, ist es sehr schlammig/glatt aufm Berg?


----------



## gibberelli (5. Februar 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> ist es sehr schlammig/glatt aufm Berg?


Ja. Nein.


----------



## BigPine (9. Februar 2014)

Achtung, der Wind hat auf Weiß-Rot-Weiß (Forst, oberhalb Münchenrodaer Grund) einen ordentlichen Baum gelegt. Kommt bei Abfahrt direkt nach dem schönen "Anleger". Ungefähre Position hier:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibberelli (11. Februar 2014)

genau, lieber försti, bitte dort sägen: 50.926464,11.537139


----------



## not.the.one (11. Februar 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> Heute Abend wieder Radeln? SSP-MTB.
> Wie sind denn die Bedingungen, ist es sehr schlammig/glatt aufm Berg?



So langsam dürfte es wirklich wieder annehmbar sein. Letzten Donnerstag lief es jedenfalls gut.
Wie wäre es morgen mit Crosser oder leichtem MTB?


----------



## frx_Bender (11. Februar 2014)

Leider hat es seit ca. 4 Monaten immer noch nicht bei mir geklappt, mal mit euch mitzufahren. Entweder hat meine Frau Schicht, das Wetter ist Mist oder ich bin selbst lange auf Arbeit.. Ich gebe die Hoffnung aber nicht auf das das bald mal klappt und nutze jede Möglichkeit die sich mir bietet. 
Ich bin übrigens auf einem schwarzem Radon Slide 150 unterwegs, falls man sich mal zufällig im Wald trifft.. ;o)


----------



## overlord (12. Februar 2014)

not.the.one schrieb:


> So langsam dürfte es wirklich wieder annehmbar sein. Letzten Donnerstag lief es jedenfalls gut.
> Wie wäre es morgen mit Crosser oder leichtem MTB?


Jo Crosser klingt gut! 
Und Mittwoch Abend, also heute ist auch prima. Bis denne!


----------



## gibberelli (13. Februar 2014)

BigPine schrieb:


> Achtung, der Wind hat auf Weiß-Rot-Weiß (Forst, oberhalb Münchenrodaer Grund) einen ordentlichen Baum gelegt. Kommt bei Abfahrt direkt nach dem schönen "Anleger". Ungefähre Position hier:
> Anhang anzeigen 272229


liegt noch


----------



## McGeifer (17. Februar 2014)

Mahlzeit...

wollte mich mal erkundigen ob ihr die Tage ne Runde dreht? Hätte Lust auf nen Ründchen nach der Arbeit, kann aber erst ab 17.30-18uhr. Irgendwie ne Runde Horizontale oder so was in der Art. 

Gebt einfach mal bescheid..

Grüße
Jens


----------



## not.the.one (20. Februar 2014)

Okay, dann heute mal wieder 19Uhr30 am J-Tor!


----------



## McGeifer (20. Februar 2014)

Wo soll es hin gehen? Tempo? Bis wann etwa?


----------



## not.the.one (20. Februar 2014)

Sonnenberge / Schlachtfelder / Nordfriedhof / Rautal vielleicht mal wieder. 
Meistens 2h. Tempo: mittel


----------



## McGeifer (20. Februar 2014)

ah ok .. paast mir von der Richtung heut nich so .. werd wohl Lobedburg hoch machen und nach Ilmnitz rüber ... viel Spaß ... evt. klapp es ja die Tage mal ..

Hat jemand ne schöne Tour fürs Wochenende geplant? Schön Horizontzale oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigPine (22. Februar 2014)

BigPine schrieb:


> Achtung, der Wind hat auf Weiß-Rot-Weiß (Forst, oberhalb Münchenrodaer Grund) einen ordentlichen Baum gelegt. Kommt bei Abfahrt direkt nach dem schönen "Anleger". Ungefähre Position hier:
> Anhang anzeigen 272229



Ist wieder frei, danke an den Forst!


----------



## gibberelli (22. Februar 2014)

was ist eigentlich das problem der straße maua - sulza? 50.870423,11.606923


----------



## overlord (4. März 2014)

Moin! Ich wäre die Woche mal für eine Runde am Donnerstag.


----------



## not.the.one (4. März 2014)

Da bin ich raus - will morgen jemand raus?


----------



## gibberelli (7. März 2014)

am Spitzberg zwischen aussichtpunkt "ferdinandstein" und haarnadelkurve 50.895048,11.62702


----------



## not.the.one (11. März 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> Moin! Ich wäre die Woche mal für eine Runde am Donnerstag.


Gibt es diese Woche Präferenzen?
Ich bin diesmal flexibel.


----------



## overlord (12. März 2014)

Da Carsten heute mal wieder dabei wäre, bin ich für heute. MTB


----------



## gibberelli (13. März 2014)

Kreuzeiche Richtung Beutnitz ist die Saalehori kaputt 50.977061,11.713032










Die Rache der Bache? 50.974994,11.699238


----------



## __U3__ (14. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich mich rund um Jena mit'm Bike nun überhaupt nicht auskenne, muss ich mal ne dämliche Frage an Euch Locals stellen!

Ich würde dieses Jahr gerne mal ne Singletrail-Tour rund um Jena machen, so ca. 25km. Kenne aber die ganzen Trails wie z.B. das zweite Video von "Streetwear" auf Seite 31 natürlich überhaupt nicht. Habt Ihr nen Tip, wo man ne geschmeidige Runde auf Singletrails fahren kann? 
Und gibt's ne vernünftige Karte, wo man sich auch mal vernünftig orientieren kann?
Möchte dieses Jahr defintiv wieder mehr Biken, wenns MotoCross, Haus bauen und der Rest so zulässt.
Und Jena steht gaaaaanz weit oben, wenn ich mir die Videos und Co so anschaue haha
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da ein wenig weiterhelfen...

Schöne Grüße aus den Fahner Höhen bei Erfurt und Sport frei!
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibberelli (16. März 2014)

Am Cospoth ist in der Einfahrt zum gelben Weg hinab nach Nennsdorf eine Mauer aus Festmetern errichtet. 50.884964,11.567162
Edit_Die Bilder hab ich hier entfernt, weil sie in Kasebis Zitat noch mal erscheinen.
Von unten kommend sieht man den Weg im Holz verschwinden, die Barrikade ist komplett, es ist nötig, sich durch den Busch zu schlagen. Aber gebt 8, man hat da hingekotet.


----------



## Kasebi (16. März 2014)

gibberelli schrieb:


> Am Cospoth ist in der Einfahrt zum gelben Weg hinab nach Nennsdorf eine Mauer aus Festmetern errichtet




Wenn es im IBC einen Bundesländer übergreifenden Thread zum Thema "Waldzerstörung durch Holzfällerarbeiten" gäbe, wäre ich mir sicher das das der schnellst wachsende Thread wäre. Egal wo, die Wälder Deutschlands werden derzeit geplündert ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Touristische belange spielen da üerhaupt keine Rolle. Das wurde meiner Frau und mir im Januar durch einen Förster klargemacht. "Der Wald dient ausschließlich wirtschaftlichen Interessen seines Besitzers."
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## gibberelli (16. März 2014)

Erfreuliches vom Forst: u.a. ist ein ehemaliger Truppenweg freigeschnitten und die tiefen Spurrinnen planiert worden,zum Vorteil für unsere sportlichen Ambitionen im Wald, falls nicht die Jagdpächter die rote Karte zeigen. 50.91962,11.540229


----------



## not.the.one (18. März 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> Da Carsten heute mal wieder dabei wäre, bin ich für heute. MTB


Diese Woche geht mal wieder nur Donnerstag.


----------



## gibberelli (20. März 2014)

Wasn das fürn Symbol?
Blau-> bitte hier hinsetzen und Gelb<- Bank in die Sonne tragen?


----------



## gibberelli (23. März 2014)

Gelber Weg von Ex Militärstandort nach Vollradisroda 50.911638,11.530066 




Schade, der Bunny-Hop ist weggeräumt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overlord (25. März 2014)

Die Woche wird bei mir erst Donnerstag.


----------



## not.the.one (1. April 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> Die Woche wird bei mir erst Donnerstag.


Und diese Woche? Ich kann Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.


----------



## overlord (2. April 2014)

Ich bin für Donnerstag. Wobei ich vermutlich mit Stefan statt radeln wandern gehe. Danach aber auch in die WG kommen


----------



## not.the.one (2. April 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> Ich bin für Donnerstag. Wobei ich vermutlich mit Stefan statt radeln wandern gehe. Danach aber auch in die WG kommen


Oha, ihr meint es also ernst!
Morgen wird auch nix - bin ordentlich verschnupft!


----------



## frx_Bender (7. April 2014)

Ich muss hier nochmal in die Runde fragen, welche zwei Biker habe ich am Sonntag (6.4.) ca. 16 Uhr am Napoleonstein getroffen und kurz gequatscht?

Gruß Mathias


----------



## Dakeyras (7. April 2014)

Hey Mathias, 

Das waren BigPine (Dominik) und ich. 

Wie sind die Videos geworden? 

Lg
Georg 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## frx_Bender (7. April 2014)

Ah, ok! Kamera war zu tief eingestellt, sodass die Videos nur mäßig geworden sind, muss ich noch bissl rumexperimentieren. Wenn ich mal genügend Videomaterial zusammen habe stelle ich mal was zusammen..

Ich hoffe es passt mal zeitlich für eine gemeinsame Tour..


----------



## Dakeyras (7. April 2014)

kriegen wir bestimmt hin, zumal die zeitlichen vorraussetzungen ja ähnlich zu sein scheinen.

nächstes WE bin ich vermutlich recht flexibel. meld mich einfach nochmal...


----------



## frx_Bender (7. April 2014)

alles klar, bis dahin..


----------



## kleinsjo (9. April 2014)

not.the.one schrieb:


> Oha, ihr meint es also ernst!
> Morgen wird auch nix - bin ordentlich verschnupft!


Ein Servus in die Mittwochsrunde

wie schaut es denn aus bei euch? Wann, wohin, wie, was, wieso, warum usw... soll es denn diese Woche sein.
Macht euch mal Gedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overlord (16. April 2014)

Moin!
Ich stell heute mal den Antrag auf morgen Radeln.


----------



## kleinsjo (23. April 2014)

overlord schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich stell heute mal den Antrag auf morgen Rade
> ln.


Servus,
Dann machen wir das so, wie soll das Motto lauten?


----------



## not.the.one (23. April 2014)

Na ob das noch aktuell ist... ich wäre aber morgen am Start!
Wenn du keine Bereitschaft hast, könnten wir ja morgen mal Richtung Sommerlinde und dann rot-weiss-rot nach Osten.


----------



## lucie (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo an die Biker und Bikerinnen von Jena,

möchte gern die Umgebung von Jena mit dem MTB erkunden, bin aber "Ausländer" und kenne mich dort überhaupt nicht aus.

Bin gern tourig und technisch unterwegs. Gibt es jemanden von Euch, der mir (gern per PN/e-mail) mit GPS-Daten aushelfen kann oder sich ggf. für das Pfingstwochende für eine geführte Tour "opfern" würde?

Danke schon einmal vorab für Eure Antworten und vielleicht bis bald im Wald von Jena

lucie


----------



## kampf.zwerg (16. Mai 2014)

wenn mein fahrrad nicht beim händler wär würde ich es machen .. @lucie


----------



## Kasebi (25. Mai 2014)

Am Freitag  und Sonnabend fand wieder die Horizontale statt. Das ist die 100 Kilometer Leistungswanderung rund um Jena. Ich habe daran teilgenommen. Leider mußte ich wegen massiver Knieprobleme relativ zeitig abbrechen. Das ist aber nicht der Grund warum ich das hier Poste. Ich konnte mich dort nicht als Mountainbiker zu erkennen geben. Auf die waren vor allem Leute im mittleren Alter nicht gut zu sprechen. Und nicht etwa wegen eventueller Begegnungen. Nein es sind die offensichtlichen Schäden die eindeutig auf Mountainbiker zurück zu führen sind die die Leute auf die Palme treibt. Da werden Kurven durch Anliegerfahren breitgewalzt. Da wird an Engstellen in den Hang rein gefahren und Erosionsschäden verursacht. An einer Stelle gar wurde zur Umgehung eines Zickzackabschnittes eine Fahrspur rücksichtslos durchs Unterholz gelegt. Offensichtlich schalten immer wieder Biker ihr Hirn aus wenn sie nur den Namen Horizontale hören. Sie vergessen das das ein *NATURSCHUTZGEBIET* ist. Dort herrscht absolutes *WEGEGEBOT*. Was glauben diese Leute wie lange das gut geht. Und auch wenn es einigen nicht passt: Wir sind auf den Spots rund um Jena nur geduldet wenn sie in Naturschutzgebieten liegen. Es nützt nichts sich sich auf das Thüringer Waldgesetz zu berufen. So etwas ist auch dort nicht Sanktioniert. Dazu kommt das das Naturschutzgesetz über dem Waldgesetz steht. Und Paragraph 5 oder 6 sagt aus: Reiten und Radfahren ist in Naturschutzgebieten *NUR AUF DEN AUSDRÜCKLICH DAFÜR GEKENNZEICHNETEN WEGEN ERLAUBT*. Was das heißt wenn sich genügend Leute über uns beschweren sollte doch klar sein. 
Sicher werden mich wieder etliche als Nörgler hinstellen. Aber das ist mir egal. Ich sehe nur nicht ein das Mountainbiker, weil sich einige immer wieder, gedankenlos daneben benehmen, in Verruf geraten.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## McGeifer (27. Mai 2014)

Hmm wenn ich das so lesen weis ich nicht so recht was ich damit anfangen soll. Die genannten Punkte sind sicherlich nicht ganz ok wenn auch ziemlich übertrieben (fahre selber auf der Horizontale und kenne dort die meisten Ecken) auf der anderen Seite ist es seit eh und je so und wird immer so bleiben das es Leute gibt die sich halt nicht "benehmen" können. 

Frage mich nur was uns dein Post sagen soll? Nichts was nicht 99,9% der Leute hier wissen und die anderen lesen hier entweder nicht mit oder denen ist es eh egal von daher nichts für ungut.

Sollten halt so viele meckern das die Wege gesperrt werden oder ähnliches wäre mir das auch herzlich egal, ich lass mich nicht aus der Natur aussperren. Und wenn ich sehe was immer wieder an Müll im Bereich der Sitzbänke rumliegt sollten sich evt. mal die Wanderer an ihre Nase fassen da die meisten Biker eh keine Rast an den Stellen machen.

Naja auf die Erosion und co. geh ich jetzt mal nicht ein, man halte sich einfach mal vor Augen wo die Horizontal lang geht und was dort Untergrund herrscht. Das man dort keine DH Piste in Wald zimmer kann ist schon klar aber von Zerstörung zu reden ist schon mehr als übertrieben... aber bitte ...

So und ich hab schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben ...


----------



## Jena.Biker (27. Mai 2014)

Um die Diskussion nicht ausarten zu lassen: Gegenseitiger Respekt, Freundlichkeit und keine übertriebene Fahrweise sind der Schlüssel zu einem guten Miteinander auf der Horizontalen. Dann klappt es auch weiterhin mit einer friedlichen Co-Existenz.


----------



## Kasebi (27. Mai 2014)

Cyborg leider habe ich meinen Fotoapperat verloren sonst hätte ich das mit Bildern belegt. Wenn man ein paar Meter neben den Weg Hangabwärts eine Spur legt die nur mit Schleifbremsung runter zu kommen ist nenne ich das bewußt Zerstörung. Das ist nun mal Naturschutzgebiet. Und es gibt nun mal tatsächlich Bestrebungen uns aus solchen Gebieten heraus zu schützen. Und wenn wir ihnen auch noch solche "Argumente" liefern sollten wir uns nicht über Maßnahmen gegen uns wundern. Nur dann ist das Geschrei erst richtig groß. Da nützt die Vogelstraußtaktik die in deinem Post durchklingt gar nichts. Dann lieber den Finger in die Wunde gelegt und die zur Ordnung gerufen die das verursachen. Ich weiß es sind nur wenige. Aber sie schaden allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (27. Mai 2014)

Und hier zu schreiben wird leider null komma nix bringen da hier vermutlich nicht mal 10 Leute mitlesen. Ich kenne auch ein zwei Deppen die sich halt nicht normal benehmen können und denen ist das scheiß egal. Die werden sich wegen niemanden für irgendetwas ändern, also macht es auch keine Sinn sich darüber zu ärgern. Die meisten die hier in dem Fred unterwegs sind werden sich vermutlich zu benehmen wissen (da zähle ich mich selber ganz klar dazu) und ich bin sicher nicht der einzige das das.. sry.. gejammer nicht mehr hören kann.

Ich weis mich vernünftig zu verhalten und hab einfach keine Lust mich ständig für andere rechtfertigen zu müssen. Wenn die Leute meinen sie müssen sich über mich aufregen nur weil ich auf 2 rädern untwerwegs bin bitte, ist mir scheiß egal.

Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen. So lange 100 Leute wegen einem Idioten über eien Kamm geschert werden sind diese Diskusionen einfach nur Zeitverschwendung.

Und weil ich dafür schon zu viel Zeit verschwendet habe werde ich mich dazu auch nicht weiter äußern sondern wie auf der Horizontale immer schön die Fresse halten und nett lächeln. Damit zumindest die Naturschützer und Wanderer glücklich sind.


----------



## scheeen (20. Juni 2014)

servus... is der thread geschlossen? bin jetz in jena mit neu aufgebautem radl am start und hab lust auf mtb-kollegen und schöne touren zusamm... wer da bedarf/ambitionen hat, gerne melden! grüße der erik


----------



## McGeifer (23. Juni 2014)

Hi..

Hier ist nix geschlossen, scheinbar sind nur momentan alle am fahren und keiner hat Zeit zum Schreiben


----------



## scheeen (30. Juni 2014)

ahja.. also geb ich meiner anfrage doch mal das siegel *up*
soll werden....!!


----------



## McGeifer (1. Juli 2014)

Mein Radl ist momentan nicht fahr tauglich also scheide ich aus .. sry


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Juli 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich dort nicht als Mountainbiker zu erkennen geben. Auf die waren vor allem Leute im mittleren Alter nicht gut zu sprechen.



Warum nicht, Angst vor Prügel oder Ausschluss? Genau an dieser Stelle wäre es sinnvoll gewesen seinen Standpunkt zum Thema darzulegen, mit gutem Beispiel durch die Natur zu wandern und die Menschen mit gutem Verhalten, Freundlichkeit und einem positivem Eindruck eines Geländefahrradfahrers zu sensibilisieren.

Ich schließe mich da Cyborgs Meinung an. Vor einigen Wochen bin ich am Fürstenbrunnen vorbeigekommen, dort wurde der Müll neben den Bänken verstreut und zusätzlich noch in die Bäume gedrückt. Ganz großes Kino. Auch das Argument der Bodenerosion durch MTB ist für mich Humbug, das wollte mir mal ein gesetzestreuer Erholungssuchender mit Wanderschuhen erzählen. Seiner Behauptung zufolge sind Radfahrer auf der mittleren Horizontale dafür verantwortlich. Aber sicher Herr Waldschrat. Die tausenden Läufer und Wandergruppen sind natürlich vollkommen fehlerlos und schweben über die Wege. Fakt ist: solange die festen Wege befahren werden liegt die Bodenerosion weder am Radfahrer noch am Fußgänger.

In letzter Zeit hat sich das aber auch alles entspannt und ich bin kaum noch in Kontakt mit solchen Nörglern gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (4. Juli 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Warum nicht, Angst vor Prügel oder Ausschluss? Genau an dieser Stelle wäre es sinnvoll gewesen seinen Standpunkt zum Thema darzulegen, mit gutem Beispiel durch die Natur zu wandern und die Menschen mit gutem Verhalten, Freundlichkeit und einem positivem Eindruck eines Geländefahrradfahrers zu sensibilisieren.
> 
> Ich schließe mich da Cyborgs Meinung an. Vor einigen Wochen bin ich am Fürstenbrunnen vorbeigekommen, dort wurde der Müll neben den Bänken verstreut und zusätzlich noch in die Bäume gedrückt. Ganz großes Kino. Auch das Argument der Bodenerosion durch MTB ist für mich Humbug, das wollte mir mal ein gesetzestreuer Erholungssuchender mit Wanderschuhen erzählen. Seiner Behauptung zufolge sind Radfahrer auf der mittleren Horizontale dafür verantwortlich. Aber sicher Herr Waldschrat. Die tausenden Läufer und Wandergruppen sind natürlich vollkommen fehlerlos und schweben über die Wege. Fakt ist: solange die festen Wege befahren werden liegt die Bodenerosion weder am Radfahrer noch am Fußgänger.
> 
> In letzter Zeit hat sich das aber auch alles entspannt und ich bin kaum noch in Kontakt mit solchen Nörglern gekommen.




Dein Hohn und Spott ist fehl am Platz.  Ich und andere, auch Mountainbiker, können sehr wohl zwischen Wander- und Radspuren und Schäden unterscheiden. Was den Müll anbelangt gebe ich Dir recht. Aber das heißt noch lange nicht das das für andere ein Freibrief ist Mist zu bauen.  Und warum hier nicht Roß und Reiter nennen. Und was das erkennen geben anbelangt. An dem Tag bzw Abend hatte ich ganz andere Sorgen. Mit Cyborg habe ich übrigens via Pn darüber gesprochen. Deswegen habens wir hier eigentlich sein lassen Und weils hier so gerne ignoriert wird  hier noch mal zum mitschreiben: Die Horizontale, Obere und Mittlere,  laufen durch Naturschutzgebiet. Damit greift nicht das Thüringer Waldgesetz sondern das Thüringer Naturschutzgesetz. Und darin steht ganz deutlich: Reiten und Radfahren ist nur auf den dafür ausdrücklich ausgewiesenen Wegen erlaubt. Noch Fragen? Aber lieber tolerieren wir die,  die den Leuten in die Hände spielen die das durchsetzen wollen. Übrigens glaube ich nicht das da Böswilligkeit dahinter steckt. Es ist in erster Linie Gedankenlosigkeit.

Ps Meine Fotoapperat hat niemand zufällig gefunden Grins Den habe ich bei der Geschichte leider auf der Mittleren verloren.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Juli 2014)

Das war kein Hohn und Spott, sondern eine ernstgemeinte Frage. 

Fast komplett Jena ist als Naturschutzgebiet deklariert. 
Gegen die mutwillige und wissende Zerstörung der Natur habe ich auch meine Einwände, aber das man gleich als Krimineller dargestellt wird nur weil man durch den Wald fährt ist lächerlich. Als ich Ostern den Rennsteig abgeradelt habe kamen mir nur freundliche Grüße von Wandersleuten entgegen, obwohl ich fast nur den Wanderweg benutzt habe. So müsste es überall sein.


----------



## Kasebi (5. Juli 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Das war kein Hohn und Spott, sondern eine ernstgemeinte Frage.
> 
> Fast komplett Jena ist als Naturschutzgebiet deklariert.
> Gegen die mutwillige und wissende Zerstörung der Natur habe ich auch meine Einwände, aber das man gleich als Krimineller dargestellt wird nur weil man durch den Wald fährt ist lächerlich. Als ich Ostern den Rennsteig abgeradelt habe kamen mir nur freundliche Grüße von Wandersleuten entgegen, obwohl ich fast nur den Wanderweg benutzt habe. So müsste es überall sein.



Gut ich nehme einen Teil meiner Äußerung zurück. Und was du hier sagst unterschreibe ich sofort. Und wenn ich hier das poste dann genau aus einem Grund. Ich möchte auch in ein paar Jahren dort noch fahren. Sofern es das Alter dann noch zuläßt. Und ich habe etliche Kollegen die über einen Orchideenverein organisiert sind. Und wenn's nach denen ginge würden wir nur noch auf Radwegen rollen. Also sollten wir denen nicht auch noch in die Hände spielen. Das ist der einzige Grund warum ich das hier anspreche. Und ich denke schon das du, Cyborg und die meißten anderen sich zu benehmen wissen. Aber die Tendenz dort sorgloser zu fahren ist da das läßt sich nicht abstreiten. In einem wird Cyborg allerdings recht haben. Die die es betrifft werden hier am wenigsten mitlesen. Also lassen wir's bleiben darüber zu diskutieren das Thema ist halt durch.


----------



## reizhusten (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo, leider habe ich mir heute kurz vorm Urlaub den Rahmen geschrottet und brauch jetzt kurzfristig einen neuen. Und das für wenig Geld.
Jetzt möchte ich hier in die Runde fragen ob jemand einen Rahmen loswerden will.
Ich möchte möglichst alle vorhandenen Komponenten wieder verbauen können um die knappe Urlaubskasse nicht zu sehr zu strapazieren, deswegen sollte der Rahmen folgendes aufweisen: "Endurotauglich", also 150-160 mmm Federweg und robust aber nicht zu schwer, Sattelrohr: ca 450 mm lang, Innendurchmesser 30,9 oder 31,6 mm, Tretlager 68 oder 73 mm BSA, 26 ", wenn ohne Dämpfer angeboten dann für einen Dämpfer mit 190/51 mm Einbaumaß, 1 1/8" kompatibel, 135mm QR Ausfallenden.

Also wenn jemand etwas hat oder jemanden kennt, einfach melden. Wenn etwas von den Spezifikationen nicht passt, kann ich auch mit nem Kompromiss leben. Danke!


P.S.: der Kaputte Rahmen ist ein Transalp Signature I, der Hauptrahmen ist hinüber. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Hauptrahmen rumliegen.


----------



## Kasebi (19. August 2014)

Es gibt doch in Jena etliche SSP Fahrer. Ich bin dabei mir aus nem alten Stahl MTB (Granatenschwer) eins aufzubauen. Ich will damit aber auch eher ins Gelände als auf der Straße fahren. Was würdet vorn und hinten wählen. Ich meine die Zähnezahl Ist weiß es ist umständlich ausgedrückt aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine. Ich muß damit "bequem" auf den Jenzig kommen und/oder im stehen auch am Steinkreuz Richtung Sommerlinde hoch fahren. Wie gesagt Geschwindigkeit ist zweitrangig. Muß ich halt schneller kurbeln.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. August 2014)

Bequem Jenzig ist Trainingssache. Fahre 32:19 auf 29", und das Rad für meinen Vater habe ich mit anfängerfreundlichen 36:20 ausgestattet auf 26". Um Jena musst du viel drücken und auch leidensfähig sein. Irgendwas unter 2:1 ist ratsam für den Einstieg.  Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Kasebi (19. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Bequem Jenzig ist Trainingssache. Fahre 32:19 auf 29", und das Rad für meinen Vater habe ich mit anfängerfreundlichen 36:20 ausgestattet auf 26". Um Jena musst du viel drücken und auch leidensfähig sein. Irgendwas unter 2:1 ist ratsam für den Einstieg.  Viel Erfolg.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ganz unbedarft was die Leidensfähigkeit anbelangt bin ich nicht. Fahre noch immer, trotz Alter und diverser Zipperlein Marathon. Und genau den Trainingeffekt erhoffe ich mir. Außerdem ist das alles Ursprünglicher. Und da ich auf viele vorhandene Teile zurückgreifen will kommt Starrgabel und Felgenbremse (HS 11) drann. Die passenden Laufräder habe ich auch noch. Aber erst mal geht der Rahmen zum strahlen und Pulvern 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... SSP Fahrer. Ich bin dabei mir aus nem alten Stahl MTB (Granatenschwer) eins aufzubauen. ...


@Kasebi, ist mit dir alles in Ordnung?


----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... SSP Fahrer. Ich bin dabei mir aus nem alten Stahl MTB (Granatenschwer) eins aufzubauen. ...


@Kasebi, ist mit dir alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Kasebi (19. August 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> @Kasebi, ist mit dir alles in Ordnung?


Wieso? Abgesehen von dem geprellten Oberschenkel, dem immer noch gelblich gefärbten Knöchel und der schmerzenden Schulter gehts mir prächtig. Mir steht der Sinn sogar nach noch verückteren  Und das erst als SSP. Aber da bist du nicht der erste der mich besorgt nach meinem Zustand gefragt hat. Und sogar mit Zwangseinweisung in die Familieneigene Klinik gedroht hat.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. August 2014)

Was ist das Problem am Einganggeländefahrrad? Es ist sicher eine Umgewöhnung und Herausforderung, aber nach einigen Jahren merkt man das es auch prima funktioniert und man stellt 30 Gänge, Carbon und irgendwelchen anderen Hightechkram in Frage. Treten und Bremsen, mehr nicht.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Wieso? Abgesehen von dem geprellten Oberschenkel, dem immer noch gelblich gefärbten Knöchel und der schmerzenden Schulter gehts mir prächtig. Mir steht der Sinn sogar nach noch verückteren  Und das erst als SSP. Aber da bist du nicht der erste der mich besorgt nach meinem Zustand gefragt hat. Und sogar mit Zwangseinweisung in die Familien eigene Klinik gedroht hat.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Nein, ich zweifle nicht an dir und einweisen lassen werde ich dich auch nicht. Dazu bist du als ortskundiger Freund viel zu wertvoll.  
Aber SSP?!  Wir waren früher froh über eine Dreigang-Favorit-Schaltung aus der CSSR. Und die hohe Schule waren dann 5 Gänge.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem am Einganggeländefahrrad? Es ist sicher eine Umgewöhnung und Herausforderung, aber nach einigen Jahren merkt man das es auch prima funktioniert und man stellt 30 Gänge, Carbon und irgendwelchen anderen Hightechkram in Frage. Treten und Bremsen, mehr nicht.


Das Problem sind ganz einfach die fehlenden Muckies (1).  


(1) Zumindest bei mir ...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. August 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Das Problem sind ganz einfach die fehlenden Muckies (1).
> 
> 
> (1) Zumindest bei mir ...



Ja, aber von nichts kommt nichts? Ich war auch enthusiastisch und wollte gleich mit dem SSP den Jenzig hoch. Pustekuchen, nach der ersten Rampe war ich schon fix und alle, und das obwohl ich den Sommer davor mit Schaltung viel unterwegs war. Das war eine derbe Enttäuschung und ich habe mehrere Montate und viele viele Anläufe gebraucht bis ich die Fahrstraße bis durchgefahren bin. Und jetzt nach fast einem Jahr Erfahrung klappts problemlos auch mit dem Wanderweg.  Man verliert, meiner Meinung nach, den Sinn fürs Racing und gewinnt eine sportliche Langsamkeit, welche aber nicht "entspannt" ist, sondern einen umsomehr muskulär fordert. Sicherlich ist man auf der Ebene viel zu langsam, aber da muss man durch und sich passende Berge raussuchen. 

Frag mal den @aggressor2, neben dem seh ich aus wie ein Mädchen mit meinen Beinen.  Was der Typ weg-/hochdrückt ist schon nicht mehr feierlich. Hut ab, mon Segnor!


----------



## Kasebi (19. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem am Einganggeländefahrrad? Es ist sicher eine Umgewöhnung und Herausforderung, aber nach einigen Jahren merkt man das es auch prima funktioniert und man stellt 30 Gänge, Carbon und irgendwelchen anderen Hightechkram in Frage. Treten und Bremsen, mehr nicht.



Da spielt aber noch was anderes mit. Die meisten in Tosten und meinem Alter schielen schon mal zum E Bike. Und sind froh über jeden Millimeter Federweg bzw Dämpfung. Und da fange ich an "Rückschritte" zu machen. Schau'n wir mal was draus wird. Aufbauen werde ich das Bike auf jeden Fall als SSP
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. August 2014)

E-Bike... ja seids ihr alte Männer?


----------



## Kasebi (19. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ja, aber von nichts kommt nichts? Ich war auch enthusiastisch und wollte gleich mit dem SSP den Jenzig hoch. Pustekuchen, nach der ersten Rampe war ich schon fix und alle, und das obwohl ich den Sommer davor mit Schaltung viel unterwegs war. Das war eine derbe Enttäuschung und ich habe mehrere Montate und viele viele Anläufe gebraucht bis ich die Fahrstraße bis durchgefahren bin. Und jetzt nach fast einem Jahr Erfahrung klappts problemlos auch mit dem Wanderweg.  Man verliert, meiner Meinung nach, den Sinn fürs Racing und gewinnt eine sportliche Langsamkeit, welche aber nicht "entspannt" ist, sondern einen umsomehr muskulär fordert. Sicherlich ist man auf der Ebene viel zu langsam, aber da muss man durch und sich passende Berge raussuchen.
> 
> Frag mal den @aggressor2, neben dem seh ich aus wie ein Mädchen mit meinen Beinen.  Was der Typ weg-/hochdrückt ist schon nicht mehr feierlich.



Und damit hast du genau den Grund beschrieben warum ich ein SSP will. Wie hat mir mal ein E Biker gesagt. Muckibude auf zwei Räder


----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ... schielen schon mal zum E Bike. ...


Pass auf du, ich kündige dir gleich die Freundschaft.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. August 2014)

Was du aber auch lernen musst zu verkraften: Schieben! Unter Schaltern ein NoGo, im SSP-Betrieb durchaus Alltag wenn die Steigungen zu fett werden. Vor kurzem durfte ich die Saalehorizontalstaffel mitradeln - 80km und 3000hm? Ich war am Ende fix und alle, musste weit über die Hälfte schieben weil es einfach nicht mehr ging. Die vorletzte Etappe war so schlimm, dass ich im sitzen keine Kraft mehr hatte, jede Pedalumdrehung war schmerzhaft. Interessante Erfahrung. Mein Mitfahrer war topfit... und mit Schaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (19. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> E-Bike... ja seids ihr alte Männer?



Bei der Rente ist schon Licht am Horizont.  Ansonsten bin ich noch nicht bereit fürs Altenteil.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> ...
> Schieben! Unter Schaltern ein NoGo,
> ...


Verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. August 2014)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.



Du fährst in den falschen Gruppen.  Oder in den Richtigen, suchs dir aus.


----------



## _torsten_ (19. August 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Du fährst in den falschen Gruppen.  Oder in den Richtigen, suchs dir aus.


Habe ich schon!


----------



## Kasebi (20. August 2014)

Moin rad fan 
Sach ma was macht den eigentlich der herr aggressor2 Man lange nichts von ihm gehört.
Zu unserer gestrigen lustig schönen SSP Diskussion noch was. Wenn du glaubst schieben ist ein Privileg der SSP Gilde irrst du Dich. Was meinst du denn warum in meinem Profil Bergauf UND Bergabschieber steht.  Ich habe übrigens den , für mich, ultimativen Härtetest im letzten Jahr "entdeckt" Und zwar der schmale Asphaltweg der hinter der Kirche in Ziegenhain hoch zum Fuchsturm geht. Der ist schon mit Schalter eine absolute Herausforderung. Aber mit SSP???? Schon mal probiert?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Deleted 247734 (20. August 2014)

Kürzlich Bergab, aber als Ziel fürs hochfahren gesteckt. Musst ihn mal anschreiben, vielleicht fährt er auch mit seinem neuen 29er Ssp. 
edit: das schöne an dem Stich ist das er komplett asphaltiert ist, da rutscht das Rad nicht hoch und man muss einiges an Kondition mitbringen um da hochzudemmeln.

Richtig fein ist auch die S-Kurve von Fürstenbrunnen bis Sommerlinde.  Wer die in einem Stück schafft mit SSP bekommt von mir ein Eis. Wenn ich gut drauf bin pack ichs in 2 Teilen. Auch gemein ist Richtung Sommerlinde, kommend von der Lobdeburgschule. Das letzte Stück mit den steinigen Stufen zehrt ordentlich in den Armen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vectrafahrer (5. September 2014)

Hallo, ich fahre wieder MTB seit lange nicht mehr. Komme selbt aus Jena und bin über Horizontale gefahren von Lobdeburg bis Fuchsturm. Und das war richtig gut


----------



## Deleted 247734 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hey @Kasebi. Der Wanderweg Ziegenhain-Fuchsturm ist mit dem Ssp zu schaffen, hab ich eben absolviert im ersten Anlauf. Aber mit drei Trackstandpausen nach den fiesen Rampen. 

Kostet aber gut Arm- und Körperkraft.


----------



## Kasebi (4. Oktober 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Hey @Kasebi. Der Wanderweg Ziegenhain-Fuchsturm ist mit dem Ssp zu schaffen, hab ich eben absolviert im ersten Anlauf. Aber mit drei Trackstandpausen nach den fiesen Rampen.
> 
> Kostet aber gut Arm- und Körperkraft.




Ich war gestern mit Torsten zwischen Gera- Weida und Wünschendorf mit nem Vielgang unterwegs und ich bin an jeder kleinen Rampe bald weggefault. So schlecht wie dieses Jahr war ich noch nie. Ich glaube derzeit käme ich mit dem SSP nicht mal vom Arbeitsamt die Straße hoch zum Steinkreuz. 
Ich wollte übrigens als Übersetzung 2:1 (16-32) wählen. Gut oder schlecht?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Deleted 247734 (4. Oktober 2014)

Am 26" ist es okay, würde aber für den Anfang eher etwas leichter wählen.


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Oktober 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit Torsten zwischen Gera- Weida und Wünschendorf mit nem Vielgang unterwegs und ich bin an jeder kleinen Rampe bald weggefault. So schlecht wie dieses Jahr war ich noch nie.


Na übertreib mal nicht. 
Als mit Biken begann, habe ich ein Buch mit dem Vorwort geschenkt bekommen: _Mountainbiken ist die Kunst langsam zu fahren._ Und diese beherrschen wir beide!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich frag hier mal gesellig in die Runde: Winterpokal? Gibts ein Team, wollen wir eins starten, jeder für sich als Einzelkämpfer? Ab 03.11. kann eingetragen werden.


----------



## Vectrafahrer (18. Oktober 2014)

und wo ist das?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Oktober 2014)

Vectrafahrer schrieb:


> und wo ist das?



Winterpokal geht - wie der Name erahnen lässt - über die Wintermonate. Man soll motiviert werden Sport zu treiben und bekommt je nach Tätigkeit und Umfang Punkte. Das trägt man dann gaaaanz oben im Winterpokal-Menü ein und kann sich so mit anderen Team vergleichen.


----------



## Kasebi (19. Oktober 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> .....kann sich so mit anderen Team vergleichen.


??????????

   Das ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen wenn man sieht was da teilweise für Mist eingetragen wird. Schaut mal Montag früh 0:30 in die Einzelwertung Ihr werdet staunen wieviel Stunden man in 30 min auf dem Rad sitzen kann. Oder wenn jemand zwischen 7 und 10 Stunden täglich auf der Rolle trainiert. Und dann die Diskussionen was zum WP gehört und was nicht. Der WP Thread ist dann wieder sehr lustig. Auf Ehrlichkeit beruhende Vergleiche lohnen nur unter Teammitgliedern und/oder Mannschaften die sich kennen. Die Einzel- und Teamrankings haben keine Relevanz. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja, soweit die Theorie. 
Ich werde mit Flo auf jeden Fall ein Team machen - wir brainstormen noch nach einem Namen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vectrafahrer (19. Oktober 2014)

ich mache erstmal nicht mit. Brauche noch mehr ausdauerübung. Alleine fahren ist blöd.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Oktober 2014)

Vectrafahrer schrieb:


> ich mache erstmal nicht mit. Brauche noch mehr ausdauerübung. Alleine fahren ist blöd.



Dafür ist der Winter doch ideal.


----------



## Kasebi (19. Oktober 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ja, soweit die Theorie.
> Ich werde mit Flo auf jeden Fall ein Team machen - wir brainstormen noch nach einem Namen.



Also bei Dir erwarte ich im Namen die diese drei Buchstaben: *SSP* 



Vectrafahrer schrieb:


> ich mache erstmal nicht mit. Brauche noch mehr ausdauerübung. Alleine fahren ist blöd.





rad_fan schrieb:


> Dafür ist der Winter doch ideal.


Genau dafür war der Winterpokal mal gedacht. Ansporn zu sein. Und jede Trainingseinheit bringt WP Punkte


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich rein mit dem SSP fahre. Prinzipiell bin ich jetzt mehr im Crossertraining und prügel mich damit über Stock und Stein. Mountainbiken ist zwar auch ganz nett, aber da ist mir das Zeit-Kilometerverhältnis zu unausgewogen. Bei 2h Fahrt komm ich nur holprig auf ca 20-30km - das gibt mir nichts. Mit dem Crosser sind es mal eben 60km in 2h und ich seh was von der Welt. 

Mein WP wird eine Mischung sein: Crossen wenn es nicht schneit, SSP wenns schneit, und Rennen als Training für beides.


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2014)




----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. November 2014)

Ja. Für Innenlager und eins für Schaltkasetten.


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2014)

^^


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. November 2014)

Einkaufen im Kaufland-Nord.


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. November 2014)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> schnellkasse? also wenn du dann noch winterkilometerst: wo, wann ist start? ich habe kein mobiles, gib mir zeitvorsprung 20 minuten



ich fahr gleich los, würd sagen vor dem Fleischkäsestand draußen. Winterkilometern war ich schon.  Treffen uns dort.


----------



## Falko1_de (8. November 2014)

#888


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. November 2014)

Hat doch gut geklappt.


----------



## zrstor (13. November 2014)

Hallo, bin am Wochenende mal in eurer schönen Stadt zu Besuch. Leider fährt mein Gastgeber nur Rennrad und so n Blödsinn. Habt Ihr vielleicht nen Tip wo ich meine 180 mm sinnvoller nutzen kann als auf dem Asphalt hinter einem Rennrad. Vom Erlkönig hab ich was gelesen, aber vielleicht plaudert ja einer doch ne schöne Strecke für mich aus. Würde mich freuen. Danke


----------



## McGeifer (14. November 2014)

Hey. Na wenn du den Federweg "nutzen" willst kommt eigentlich nur der Erlkönig in Frage. Ansonsten wenn es bisschen strampeln seien darf dann ist die Horizontale um Jena zu empfehlen. Die allerding nur früh/vormittag oder abends/nachst sonst sind zu viele Fußgänger unterwegs und an den meisten Stellen ist es halt recht eng da oben.


----------



## zrstor (14. November 2014)

hey danke für die empfehlung. Kannst du mir da evtl. paar daten für den start bzw. gps. daten für google oder ähnliches schicken das ich mich auch finde. gern als PN. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (14. November 2014)

Cyborg G2000 schrieb:


> Ansonsten wenn es bisschen strampeln seien darf dann ist die Horizontale* um Jena zu empfehlen.



*die aber mit dem Hinweis versehen werden sollte, dass man sich dort etwas benimmt, da die dortige Natur sehr sensibel ist.
Die 180mm würde ich dort nicht versuchen zu nutzen.


----------



## geniusrc10 (14. November 2014)

sonntag crossrennen in dornburg, auch für hobbyletten. ca. 14 uhr, ich fahr masters um 12 uhr.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. November 2014)

Ich bin Zuschauer.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (22. November 2014)

Hier gibts einen kleinen Zusammenschnitt aus Dornburg. War eine gute Veranstaltung.


----------



## McGeifer (23. November 2014)

Nabend! Falls jemand Lust hat morgen im Vormittags/Mittagsbereich ne Enduro Runde zu drehen, sagt bescheid.


----------



## Falko1_de (25. November 2014)




----------



## Falko1_de (28. November 2014)

Polizeikontrolle in der Fußgängerzone Saalstrasse Ecke Beate Uhse Shop 
Radfahrer und so werden hier angehalten. Quelle


----------



## Deleted 247734 (28. November 2014)

Bin seit Jahren nicht rausgezogen worden.


----------



## geniusrc10 (28. November 2014)

schönes video, danke


----------



## Falko1_de (17. Dezember 2014)

Wetter bis zum Hals? Brustschwimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (18. Dezember 2014)

Den versteh ich nicht?


----------



## murmel2 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hi zusammen,

komme selber aus Weimar und wollte schon immer mal ne Runde in Jena drehen. Da es mich wie jedes Jahr um Weihnachten in die alte Heimat zurück verschlägt, wollte ich mal fragen ob wer Lust hat mir eure trails zu zeigen. Fahre dass was mal wohl mittlerweile "Enduro" nennt  . Jemand Bock und Zeit?


----------



## gibberelli (7. Januar 2015)

> Jena TV Artikel vom: 07.01.2015
> *Pkw kollidiert mit Radfahrer*
> Ein Pkw-Fahrer kollidierte am Mittwochmorgen gegen 7:15 Uhr auf der Göschwitzer Straße mit einem Fahrradfahrer. Der 29-jährige Radfahrer befuhr den Radweg in der falschen Richtung und wurde vom Auto erfasst, das nach rechts in die Prüssingstraße abbiegen wollte. Der Radfahrer kam bei der Kollision zu Fall und verletzte sich leicht. An seinem Fahrrad entstand ein Sachschaden von 500 Euro. Der Schaden am Pkw wird mit 1500 Euro beziffert.


Als Rechtsabbieger kommt einem ein Falschfahrradfahrer doch direkt entgegen  unverständlich wie man den niederwalzt.
Übrigens sind einige linksseitige Radwege/Radfahrer-frei-Fußwege abgeschafft! Also genau nach der Beschilderung suchen


----------



## Frodijak (7. Januar 2015)

In dem man vielleicht wie es sich beim rechtsabbiegen gehört einen Schulterblick nach hinten macht.

Es gibt also zwei Probleme. Die, die grundsätzlich nicht nach hinten sehen und die, die vergessen wieder nach vorn zu sehen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Januar 2015)

Und da soll mal einer sagen Radwege seien sicher - aiaiai...
Man wird als Kraftfahrzeugführer aber auch manchmal dumm angemacht. Stand an der Camsdorfer Brücke und wollte rechts zum Anger abbiegen mit dem Auto. Die Kreuzung war durch den Berufsverkehr zugestellt. Wer die Stelle kennt, weiß, dass bevor die Ampel Grün schaltet, eine grüne Rechtsabbiegerampel aufleuchtet. Der Radweg befindet sich mit gestrichelter Linie direkt auf der Fahrbahn.

Ich stand da also mit dem Pkw, der grüne Rechtsabbiegerpfeil leuchtete auf, konnte aber nicht fahren weil eben die Straße verkehrsbedingt dicht war. Stand da nicht ein Rentner mit dem Rad, brüllte mich an sodass ich es durch die geschlossene Kabine hören konnte, und wollte das ich rechts abbiege weil ich grün hätte. Hab mich bedankt und gezeigt das es nicht geht - er wollte das nicht kapieren und brüllte weiter und winkte nach rechts. Ich konterte zurück. Er versuchte es wieder und wurde zunehmend ungehaltener mit seiner Wortwahl. Die Ampel war mittlerweile grün, ich rollte langsam an, der Rentner kam nicht zu potte und eierte auf seinem Rad los und zeigte mir noch einen Scheibenwischer. Er passierte mich, ich bog ab, und war das einzigste Auto was in der Schaltphase drüber kam. Großes Kino.


----------



## frx_Bender (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
kennt jemand in Jena einen Laufradbauer oder machen das auch die bekannten Bikeläden wie Bike and Snow oder Kreutzl etc..?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Januar 2015)

Einspeichen tun sie alle. Kosten etwa 50-60€ pro Laufrad plus Material. Alternative: selbst machen, macht Spaß. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## frx_Bender (8. Januar 2015)

selber trau ich mich da noch nicht dran bzw. fehlt auch das Werkzeug. Idee war erstmal nur neue Felgen zu kaufen und die mit den bestehenden Naben zu benutzen. Später dann die viel gelobten Hope 2 pro Evo Naben nachrüsten..

50-60 € ist allerdings ganz schön heftig pro Laufrad, dass wird sich dann wohl nicht lohnen. Also wohl eher doch kompletten Laufradsatz bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Januar 2015)

du kannst auch selbst Einspeichen und lässt dann zentrieren, pro Laufrad etwa 20€.  Ist aber nicht gern gesehen, könnt ich mir vorstellen. 

Und Einspeichen geht mit Anleitung im Netz recht gut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (8. Januar 2015)

ok, dann werde ich mal ein paar Anleitungen suchen oder hast du eine gute zur Empfehlung? Wegen zentrieren werd ich mal anfragen. Danke!


----------



## Falko1_de (8. Januar 2015)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> ok, dann werde ich mal ein paar Anleitungen suchen oder hast du eine gute zur Empfehlung? Wegen zentrieren werd ich mal anfragen. Danke!


Bei RadnRoll bzw Jenbike darfst du selbst an den Zentr.staender gegen Tip ins Sparschwein
_Edit 
(eben nachgefragt) *Es ist keine offizielle Selbsthilfewerkstatt mehr!* Wenns zeitlich passt, guckst halt zu und entscheidest, ob dus selbst probierst.
Weiterer Vorteil: passende Speichen und Nippel sind zur Hand, wenns bei den neuen Felgen überraschende Maßabweichungen gibt._


----------



## gibberelli (19. Januar 2015)

> Jena TV Artikel vom: 19.01.2015
> *Teures Fahrrad gestohlen*
> Jena: Ein besonders hochwertiges Carbon-Fahrrad wurde seinem 24-jährigen Besitzer Freitagnachmittag gegen 15.15 Uhr unmittelbar vor der Goethe-Galerie gestohlen. Es befand sich angeschlossen hinter dem Grillteufel-Stand. Das Fahrrad der Marke Lapierre Spicy hat einen Wert von 4 500 Euro. Für Hinweise: Tel. 03641 811123.


Spicy, geh nicht mit fremden Onkels mit, heißt es, man könnte die Augen offenhalten. Gibts vielleicht ein Foddo?


----------



## Falko1_de (20. Januar 2015)

könnte* so* aussehen

Immer auf alte Bürger in der Altenburger und auf junge Radlerinnen achten!
_



			Jena TV Artikel vom 04.02.2015* Unfall mit Radfahrerin*

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> _Am Dienstag gegen 16 Uhr kam es in der Camburger Straße in Jena zum Zusammenstoß eines Autofahrers mit einer Radfahrerin. Der 79-jährige Autofahrer hatte beim Abbiegen in die Altenburger Straße die *auf dem Radweg fahrende 20-Jährige* übersehen. Sie fuhr gegen die Fahrertür des Autos und stürzte, wobei sie sich eine Schulterprellung zuzog._


----------



## gibberelli (5. Februar 2015)

die Änderung der Benutzungspflicht dieses liksseitigen Radweges war schon für 2012 geplant


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Februar 2015)

Gefährlich finde ich diese Stelle nicht. Breiter Radweg, sehr gut einsehbar. Als Autofahrer muss man da eben die Augen aufmachen. Der Radweg rechtsseitig wurde erst letztes Jahr verbreitert bzw. geschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibberelli (5. Februar 2015)

rechtsseitig ist der Fußweg erst kurz vor der JET bzw. Altenburger beginnend "Radfahrer frei". Und ab Einmündung Altenburger ist es auch links so. Nur hat man vergessen, der Radfahrerin das Schild "Radweg-Ente" aufzustellen, ich weiß nicht, ob sie 100% Vorrang hat.


----------



## Falko1_de (5. Februar 2015)

Rechtsseitig stadteinwärts ist es komplett echter Radweg und man wird ebenfalls plattgemacht, an jeder Einmündung und auch schon vorher an der Gabelung zur Naumburger.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. Februar 2015)

Ich muss als Radfahrer aber auch gefasst sein beim überqueren einer Straße von links bzw rechts vom Pkw übersehen zu werden. Übersehen und in Tür gefahren klingt nicht wie vorausschauend gefahren, meine Meinung.


----------



## gibberelli (5. Februar 2015)

> http://www.adfc-diepholz.de/radwege/gehwege_frei.html
> Weil es ein Gehweg ist, haben Fußgänger absoluten Vorrang vor dem Radverkehr.
> Radfahrer müssen ihre Geschwindigkeit an den Fußgängerverkehr anpassen. Bei Bedarf ist also anzuhalten.


Ist es ein Fahrrad-Frei-Fußweg, dann haben Autos vorrang vor Radfahrern wie Fußgängern.
Gehört der rote Überweg noch zum Radweg (Auflösungszeichen fehlt)? Kann das der Autofahrer wissen und woher?



Falko1_de schrieb:


> Rechtsseitig stadteinwärts ist es komplett echter Radweg ...


 Nein, das stimmt nicht, Südrichtung ist jetzt nur Radfahrer-Frei-Fußweg. Kannst auf der Straße bleiben.


----------



## Falko1_de (5. Februar 2015)

Ab der Einmündung mit den Pollern bei Polaris ists Rad/Fußweg, da kann ich *nicht *auf der Straße bleiben.



> Für Radfahrer gilt die Höchstgeschwindigkeit, wenn ein Verkehrszeichen aufgestellt ist, z.B. Tempo 30 innerhalb einer 30er-Zone.
> Die Regelung mit Tempo 50 innerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften bezieht sich allerdings nur auf *Kraftfahrzeuge*.
> D.h. rechtlich gesehen darf ein Fahrradfahrer innerorts schneller fahren als 50 km/h.


----------



## gibberelli (20. Februar 2015)

Roda Tunnel wieder frei, Burgau-Schloßweidigt drüber und drunter hinter sich bringen


----------



## Falko1_de (21. Februar 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich muss als Radfahrer aber auch gefasst sein beim überqueren einer Straße von links bzw rechts vom Pkw übersehen zu werden. Übersehen und in Tür gefahren klingt nicht wie vorausschauend gefahren, meine Meinung.


Übersehen wird man auch an der Ampel gegenüber der ThuLLB, wenn Autofahrer den Grünpfeil nutzen. Deshalb halte ich dort das Auffahren auf den Gehweg zwecks Warten auf Grün für gerechtfertigt. §16 OWiG dürfte das rechtfertigen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Februar 2015)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> Übersehen wird man auch an der Ampel gegenüber der ThuLLB, wenn Autofahrer den Grünpfeil nutzen. Deshalb halte ich dort das Auffahren auf den Gehweg zwecks Warten auf Grün für gerechtfertigt. §16 OWiG dürfte das rechtfertigen, was meint ihr?



Nö, komplett bis vor fahren, oder mittig auf die Fahrbahn. Man bekommt zwar dumme Blicke weil die Autofahrer die Kurve nicht schneiden können, aber übersehen wurde ich da noch nicht.


----------



## Falko1_de (21. Februar 2015)

Du trägst sicher Warnweste, soll vielleicht zur Pflicht werden. Dumme Blicke ... ... bei Dunkelheit? Ich bin selbst bei grüner Ampel abgeschossen worden (trotz Katzenaugen in den Speichen) und hab neulich an der ThuLLB den abgeräutem Einkauf einer Damenradlerin aufgelesen. Auch hat es einen erwischt bei ordnungsgemäßem Linkseinordnen mit Handraushalten - das alles sind keine Überlebensstrategien. Da wähle ich das kleinere Übel und berufe mich auf besagten §16 OWiG und stelle mich nicht dem Gegen-/Nachfolge-/Abbiegeverkehr bereit.
Wie seht ihr das? Wäre es eine legitim, sich unter solchen Bedingungen nicht ganz StVO-Konform gemäß "rechtfertigenden Notstands" auf den Fußweg zu retten?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. Februar 2015)

Warnweste? Nein, davon halte ich nichts. Bei Dunkelheit fahre ich noch konzentrierter. Gehwege meide ich, wenn was passiert bin ich der blöde. So fahre ich lieber Straße, und ein anderer ist der Blöde.  Aber sollte wieder mehr mit Helm fahren, auf dem Arbeitsweg vernachlässige ich das in letzter Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibberelli (21. Februar 2015)

> Anke Bechstedt heute auf FB "Blitzer in Jena": Die Fahrradfahrer könnten sie auch am Tag öfters rausziehen die z.b.auf Fußweg fahren das regt mich so auf man läuft mit Kindern auf dem Fußweg und die fahren wie die bekloppten vorbei.ich geh nie zur Seite leg mich lieber mit den an grins ....sollnse doch fahrradweg fahren oder absteigen.am schlimmsten ist es in der camburgerstr.


Steht ein Blitzer-Caddy aufm Radweg - weicht ihr auf die Straße aus oder auf den Fußweg? (Sagt jetzt nicht, dass ihr wartet, bis das Ordnungsamt euch durchlässt) Gut zu wissen, dass es diesen §16 im Ordnungswidrigkeitengesetz gibt, denn irgendwer hupt immer!


----------



## Falko1_de (23. Februar 2015)

Regenschirme, Inliner, Kinderwagen vom Fußweg fern halten, der gehört Radlern und Blitzercaddys





Foto: Daniel Wessel für FB Group Blitzer in Jena


----------



## gibberelli (25. Februar 2015)

Bei den vielen Baustellen in Jena gut zu wissen:


> *Falsch*: Beim Schild „Radfahrer absteigen“ muss man runter vom Rad.
> *Richtig*: Dieses Zusatzschild kann nicht zum Absteigen zwingen. Wenn es an einer Baustelle steht, die den Radweg versperrt, darf man trotzdem auf die Fahrbahn ausweichen.
> http://www.adfc.de/files/2/110/113/Verkehrsrecht_fuer_Radfahrer.pdf


----------



## McGeifer (27. Februar 2015)

Für kurzentschlossene... morgen Vormittag kleine Runde Leutratal, Cospoth. Start kurz nach 10Uhr Kaufland in Lobeda-West. Tempo/Kondition mittel ..sag ich jetzt mal


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Februar 2015)

zu früh, zu kalt


----------



## loko. (28. Februar 2015)

Gibt kein zu kalt, ist doch sommerlich schön.


----------



## Falko1_de (28. Februar 2015)

hallo schöne grüße, sommerlich schöne, wo gibts die beine, meine sind mist


----------



## gibberelli (1. März 2015)

Gefahr!  Stern <-> Münchenrodaer Grund





und ein Flachwurzler Vollradisroda <-> Wüstung Möbis


----------



## McGeifer (2. März 2015)

@ Falko1 de

war bomben Wetter und ne schöne Tour, bis auf den Platten nach der Abfahrt am Steinbruch 

Für kommendes we steht sicher wieder ne Runde an. Zeit weis ich noch nicht genau aber wer Lust hat soll sich melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibberelli (3. März 2015)

Viel Platz und ideales Gefälle für einen riesen Dirtpark im Leutratal zwischen Magdala und Jena-Göschwitz?


  




auch an Sitzgelegenheiten ist gedacht (Latten für Bänke mitbringen). Müll bitte mitnehmen (Schutzgebiet)


----------



## Falko1_de (4. März 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Warnweste?...


Hab ichs nicht gesagt?


> JenaTV: Am Montag um 17.50 Uhr wurde eine 52-jährige Radfahrerin am Fürstengraben schwer verletzt. Eine 18-jährige Pkw-Fahrerin hatte sich an der Ampel Bibliotheksplatz/Fürstengraben als Linksabbieger in Richtung Hotel „Schwarzer Bär" eingeordnet. Als die Ampel auf grün schaltete, übersah sie beim Anfahren die Radfahrerin, die von der Weigelstraße in Richtung Bibliotheksplatz fuhr. Beim Zusammenstoß erlitt die Radfahrerin einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch.


----------



## McGeifer (4. März 2015)

Also falls jemand Sonntag lust auf ne Tour hat soll er sich melden. Route steht noch nicht fest aber Start wäre 10Uhr am Kaufland Lobeda-West(zumindest bis jetzt). Hatte so an 25-30km mit ein paar schönen Abfahrten gedacht. 

Bin für Routenvorschläge offen 

grüße
Jens


----------



## Falko1_de (4. März 2015)

ich geh skilaufen, mit den mist beinen



Falko1_de schrieb:


> Hab ichs nicht gesagt?, Halsbruch u.s.w.


oft sind es 52jährige Autos, die 18jährige Fährräder plattmachen, aber warum nicht auch so


----------



## Deleted 247734 (6. März 2015)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> Hab ichs nicht gesagt?



Ich disktutiere nicht. Gerade an der Ampel startet man direkt mit der Fußgängerampel, die Autoampel schaltet 1-2 Sekunden später, da ist man als flotter Radler schon auf der Kreuzungsmitte. Kenne deinen Feind.


----------



## gibberelli (8. März 2015)

darf mans gem. §16?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. März 2015)

gibberelli schrieb:


> darf mans gem. §16?



Gute Frage, ist man als Radfahrer nicht immer gefährdet?


----------



## Falko1_de (8. März 2015)

Wien: Radlerin führ 2 Sekunden zu früh los und muss 140 € zahlen


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. März 2015)

Ein weiterer Grund einen leichten Gang zu wählen um zügig durchzustarten.


----------



## gibberelli (10. März 2015)

http://www.spiegel.de/video/kampf-a...sheriff-von-london-video-1561340.html#ref=vee


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. März 2015)

gibberelli schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/video/kampf-a...sheriff-von-london-video-1561340.html#ref=vee



Genau sowas braucht die Welt - selbsternannte Besserwisser, welche andere Autofahrer beleidigen und zurechtweisen. Großes Kino, nicht.
Großstadt ist hektisch, und ja, die Infrastruktur ist nicht die beste, aber was gibt ihm das Recht andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu beleidigen?

Find ich nicht gut. Besser ohne große Worte und Gesten durch den Verkehr kommen als irgendwen zu reizen der dich dann mutwillig umfährt.


----------



## gibberelli (10. März 2015)

Aber mit Warnweste! Man wird etwas verwirrt, weil es Linksverkehr ist.
Dass ihn sein netter Kollege Busfahrer am Ende auch auf den Gehweg zwingt, ist symptomatisch.
edit: Die Kommentare macht er doch eher für den begleitenden Kameramann. Ich finds nicht so schlimm, dass er anbietet, keine Anzeige zu machen, wenn der Autofahrer sich entschuldigt.
Wenn er Busfahrer ist, kann ich seinen Frust über die Kleinlenker verstehen, zumal er selbst schon unschuldig verletzt wurde. Kamera als Beweismittel sollte man sich überlegen für den Arbeitsweg.


----------



## Falko1_de (10. März 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> --- was gibt ihm das Recht andere Verkehrsteilnehmer zu beleidigen? ---


hä?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. März 2015)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> hä?



Ton anmachen. Der beleidigt fast alle Autofahrer die ihn zu knapp passieren - Idiot gehört für mich dazu. Am Anfang gleich zwei mal...


----------



## Falko1_de (10. März 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ton anmachen. Der beleidigt fast alle Autofahrer die ihn zu knapp passieren - Idiot gehört für mich dazu. Am Anfang gleich zwei mal...


OK- wenn Rentner nicht dazu gehört, dann so


----------



## gibberelli (10. März 2015)

> "Idiotes", das waren die Sklaven, Handwerker, Arbeiter, Soldaten, Arme, Behinderte, und übrigens generell Frauen. Klaus Norbert (Interview auf Telepolis)





> Neben der Bedeutung des Privatmanns bedeutet ἰδιώτης (idiōtēs) sekundär unkundig, das als nicht zuständig, nicht kompetent zu verstehen ist, denn zuständig und kompetent sind im Rahmen des Öffentlichen nur die Staatsämter. Gemeint ist also nicht charakterliche oder intellektuelle Ahnungslosigkeit.
> Davon daß die Idiotai im alten Athen nichts zu melden hatten, wie Klaus Norbert glaubt, kann keine Rede sein: Es handelte sich schließlich die Masse der Männer mit Bürgerrecht, und Athen war eine direkte Demokratie. (aus: http://www.belleslettres.eu/blog/idiot-idiotes.php)


wir fahrn doch aber viel lieber im wald, da ists schön ruhig oder gibts stau im rautal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (11. März 2015)

gibberelli schrieb:


> wir fahrn doch aber viel lieber im wald, da ists schön ruhig oder gibts stau im rautal?


Auf dem Wanderweg zwischen den Winterlingen hindurch sind derzeit (auch bei Regenwetter) viele Spaziergänger über die ganze Breite des Weges aufgestellt. Manche von denen sehen Radfahrer gar nicht gern, denn sie sind Autofahrer und wollen ungestört die Natur genießen.


----------



## gibberelli (11. März 2015)

Zwischen Zigeunerquelle und Isserstedt wurden heute Waldwege planiert.


----------



## McGeifer (12. März 2015)

Sonntag gibts wieder ne kleine Enduro-Tour. Wer bock hat 10Uhr vor dem Kaufland Lobeda-West. Geplant ist Leutratal/Cospoth.


----------



## Falko1_de (14. März 2015)

Zu kalt um Enten anzuschauen


----------



## loko. (14. März 2015)

In teilen amerikas hätte der bulle gleich pfefferspray benutzt.


----------



## McGeifer (14. März 2015)

... zu kalt ... dann zieh was an


----------



## loko. (14. März 2015)

hat hier zufällig jemand ein paar Kettenglieder für  die xx1 herumliegen? muss sie etwas verlängern und will nicht gleich eine komplett neue kaufen.


----------



## Falko1_de (16. März 2015)

leider nix
nach einem neukauf hättest du dann genug liegen fü den nächsten wechsel.
wenn es nur um ein gliederpaar geht, das ist nicht so eng zu sehen, das passiert anscheinend öfter.
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?190755-SRAM-XX1-Kette-richtig-ablängen
ich habe die kettenänge immer durch schaltwerk hindurch bestimmt, merke aber, dass der schaltprozess aufs gößte ritz noch etwas mehr länge benötigt. die gefahr, versehentlich groß/groß zu schalten ist in praxis aber viel geringer als klein/klein. mir ist es noch nicht passiert mit meinen schlechten beinen.


----------



## loko. (16. März 2015)

Ja wird ne neue werden da ich eh noch nen größeres blatt holen will.
heute alle Läden  hier abgafahren und keiner hatte was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (16. März 2015)

loko. schrieb:


> keiner hatte was


versuch hier mal http://www.mhc-web.de/
_edit: ich meine nicht die eisenbahnmodelle
nitschkes haben als old ex radsportler alles mögliche_


----------



## McGeifer (18. März 2015)

Wenn der Wetterbericht so bleibt, steht Sonntag wieder ne Runde an. Hat wer bock?


----------



## Falko1_de (18. März 2015)

wie? es wird schon wieder kalt?


----------



## gibberelli (19. März 2015)

*Was muss man hier machen?*





Göschwitz (Radweg wird aufgelöst, Straße rot, weiter mit Radweg)





Nord (Radweg ist es dort keiner mehr, wird aber auch nicht nicht beendet, Straße rot, weiter mit Fußweg "Radfahrer frei"
Fahrschule wartete jedenfalls ewig darauf, dass ich rüberfuhr, Radfahrer ist dort aber ohne Vorrang)


----------



## Falko1_de (19. März 2015)

Ich nehme an, dass es unerwünscht ist, dass Radfahrer linksseitig unter Vorrang queren. Man hat deshalb Auflagen zur Beschilderung erfüllt aber nicht weitergedacht. Wer das Fahrrad dort nicht schiebt, und erwischt wird, zahlt. Man darf aber auch vorher den Radweg Richtung Straße verlassen (und sich von Kraftfahrern anbrüllen lassen). Denn diese Wege sind so nicht gefahrlos benutzbar (Anwalt kostet gute 500 Euro). Besser nach den Blauen umschauen, schnell sein und sparen.


----------



## gibberelli (20. März 2015)

Aus Nord stadteinwärts ist man doch rechtes. Da kommt man auch von Fußweg/Radfahrerfrei und weiter genauso. Also dort müsste man warten? Und man müsste zu Fuß rübergehen? Die Autos werden blöd gucken.
Wuzu ist dann dort die Straße rot angemalt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (20. März 2015)

Ich habe mir die Bilder noch einmal (genauer) angesehen. 


gibberelli schrieb:


> *Was muss man hier machen?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erkennen kann ich jeweils (also vor und nach der Einmündung) einen Gemeinsamen Geh- und Radweg. In Blickrichtung wird dieser aufgehoben (Ende). Aus der Gegenrichtung wird der Gemeinsame Geh- und Radweg scheinbar nicht aufgehoben. Das kann ich nicht erkennen. Die Furtmarkierung auf der einmündenden Straße erscheint mir 25 cm breit.
Daraus schlussfolgere ich:
In Blickrichtung musst du am VZ240+1012-31 absteigen und über die einmündende Fahrbahn schieben. Falko sollte also Recht mit der linksseitigen Vorfahrt haben.
Aus der Gegenrichtung kannst du weiterfahren weil du Vorrang hast.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. März 2015)

gibberelli schrieb:


> *Was muss man hier machen?*


Hier ist in beiden Richtungen ein Gehweg mit Rad frei (Z239+1022-10) zu erkennen. Die Furt wird beidseitig mit 25 cm Markierung eingefasst. Damit kannst du als Radfahrer in beiden Richtungen den Gehweg benutzen und die Fahrbahn queren. Du hast in beiden Richtungen Vorrang.
Du kannst aber auch auf der Fahrbahn fahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (20. März 2015)

gibberelli schrieb:


> Wuzu ist dann dort die Straße rot angemalt?


Die rote Beschichtung der Furten hat verkehrsrechtlich keine Bedeutung. Sie dient nur der Veranschaulichtung. Erst wenn ein Verkehrszeichen am Fahrbahnrand steht und dieses ggf. in der roten Flächen wiederholt wird, bekommt sie eine Bedeutung. In anderen Städten werden die Radwegbeschichtungen in Anlehung an die Zeichen 237, 240 oder 241 blau beschichtet.


----------



## Falko1_de (20. März 2015)

ist weg


gibberelli schrieb:


> und ein Flachwurzler Vollradisroda <-> Wüstung Möbis


----------



## gibberelli (20. März 2015)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Du hast in beiden Richtungen Vorrang.
> Du kannst aber auch auf der Fahrbahn fahren.





_torsten_ schrieb:


> Die rote Beschichtung der Furten hat verkehrsrechtlich keine Bedeutung.


Auf Fußweg erlaubt aber Fußgänger haben Vorrang und auf dem Rotem dann Vorrang vorm Verkehr? Ich glaubs nicht!
In Göschwitz jedenfalls hat man schon vor erreichen der Bordsteinkante kein Recht zu fahren, warum dann Vorrang mit rotem Teppich? Zum Entlangschreiten?


----------



## Falko1_de (20. März 2015)

Warum eigentlich bekommen radfahrer an ampelüberwegen die schmale und die fußgänger eine breite spur angezeichnet? trotzdem laufen die in den weg? und was kostet das verlassen der spur? schon jemand kassiert worden?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. März 2015)

loko. schrieb:


> Ja wird ne neue werden da ich eh noch nen größeres blatt holen will.
> heute alle Läden  hier abgafahren und keiner hatte was


Muss es zwingend eine xx1 sein? Eine Standard 10fach von Sram reicht nicht?


----------



## loko. (21. März 2015)

10 fach geht bei 11fach nicht da die laschen breiter sind.
order mir mal ne kmc, mal schauen wie die funtzt.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (21. März 2015)

gibberelli schrieb:


> *Was muss man hier machen?*



Fahr einfach Fahrrad und beschäftige dich nicht so sehr mit dem was du darfst und was nicht. :-( Früher gings auch ohne Schilderwald. Angepöbelt wirst du von Passanten so oder so.


----------



## Falko1_de (11. April 2015)

Loser wanted!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gibberelli (14. April 2015)

mich hats nicht


> Jena-TV: Ein Fahrradfahrer wurde am Montagnachmittag in der Camburger Straße bei einem Verkehrsunfall leicht verletzt. Der Fahrer eines Kleintransporters übersah den 28-Jährigen beim Abbiegen.





> http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/poli...l-mit-lkw-in-kreuzberg,10809296,30554770.html
> Radfahrer stirbt nach Unfall mit Lkw in Kreuzberg ... Der Lkw bog aus der Glogauer Straße rechts in die Reichenberger Straße und überrollte den Radfahrer ...





> http://blaulichtticker.blogspot.de/2015/10/friesenried-eggenthal-todlicher.html
> … tödlicher Verkehrsunfall. … Ein Traktorfahrer mit Güllefass überholte den Fahrradfahrer ...





> http://www.berlin.de/aktuelles/berlin/4170896-958092-radfahrerin-ueberrollt-6000-euro-strafe-.html
> ... Sie fuhr auf dem parallel geführten Radweg neben dem Lastwagen, als dieser rechts in die Straße der Pariser Kommune einbiegen wollte. Bei dem Zusammenstoß erlitt sie schwerste Verletzungen und starb noch am Unfallort ...





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...c/Polizeibericht-fuer-den-Ilm-Kreis-196680829
> Beim Rechtsabbiegen auf die Hauptstraße nahm der Autofahrer dem Radler die Vorfahrt und stieß mit diesem zusammen. Der Radfahrer stürzte über die Motorhaube, fiel auf die Straße und blieb dort schwer verletzt liegen.





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...n-81-Jaehrige-alkoholisierte-20-Jae-290851906
> übersah dabei einen Radfahrer, der sich auf dem gesonderten Radfahrstreifen, von der Gegenrichtung näherte. Es kam zum Zusammenstoß. Der 57-jährige Fahrradfahrer wurde leicht verletzt.





> http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...benburen-radfahrer-stirbt-nach-unfall-mit-lkw
> Ein 72-jähriger Radfahrer ist nach einem Unfall am Montagmorgen in Ibbenbüren im Krankenhaus gestorben. Der Mann war mit seinem Rad aus noch ungeklärter Ursache unter einen abbiegenden Lkw geraten.





> http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/staed...all-Bewegende-Worte-im-Prozess;art928,2858009
> Ein Lastwagenfahrer aus Nordkirchen übersieht beim Abbiegen in Lünen eine 74-jährige Radfahrerin. Sie stirbt.





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...ollision-in-Erfurt-schwer-verletzt-1074259312
> In Erfurt bog ein 47-Jähriger mit seinem Fiat in der Leipziger Straße regelwidrig nach rechts auf den Wirtschaftsweg in Richtung Azmannsdorf ab und erfasste einen bei „Grün“ querenden Radfahrer (43). Der wurde schwer verletzt





> Seit wann haben Fahrräder einen Rückwärtsgang? LKW-Fahrer ist natürlich schockiert.
> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/6337/3170227
> “Nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen fuhr die 31-Jährige mit dem Rad aus Richtung des Fernsehturms kommend in den Grindelhof. Aus noch nicht geklärter Ursache stieß sie in Höhe der Bornstraße mit einem hinter ihr fahrenden Lkw zusammen.”





> http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/blaulicht/87-jaehriger-Radfahrer-nach-Unfall-im-Krankenhaus-verstorben;art25945,1693446
> In Darmstadt wurde der Radfahrer, der vermutlich seitlich rechts des Sattelzugs stand und geradeaus weiterfahren wollte, von dem rechts abbiegenden Fahrzeug berührt, zu Fall gebracht und von den Rädern der Zugmaschine überrollt.





> http://www.jenaer-nachrichten.de/polizei/2974-polizeibericht-für-jena-und-den-shk-vom-12-11-2015
> Bei der Vorbeifahrt touchierte dann der Pkw die Radfahrerin mit dem rechten Außenspiegel. Infolgedessen stürzte diese und zog sich Verletzungen im Gesichtsbereich und an den Händen zu.





> http://www.nordbayern.de/region/nue...en-radlerin-schwer-an-kopf-verletzt-1.4798605
> Links abbiegend kollidierte sie nach Polizeiangaben mit dem Pkw einer 48-jährigen Nürnbergerin, die ebenfalls stadtauswärts unterwegs war.





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...gt-sorry-und-verschwindet-Pizzafah-1770669207
> Pizzafahrer wollte nach links abbiegen, Opel-Fahrerin bemerkte das zu spät,  rutschte und kollidierte mit dem Mopedfahrer, der dabei leicht verletzt wurde.





> http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/poli...rletzt-zurueckgelassen,10809296,32476664.html
> Hierbei soll der Radfahrer an der roten Ampel gestanden haben, als der Wagen seines Kontrahenten sich von hinten näherte, den wartenden Radler erfasste, zu Boden schleuderte und schließlich die Beine des am Boden liegenden Mannes überrollte.





> http://www.sicher-durch-muenster.de/aktionen-nachrichten/nachrichten/liebe-macht-blind.html
> Ein träumerisch-verliebter Fahrradfahrer fährt hinter einer attraktiven Radfahrerin unbedarft in Richtung Straßenkreuzung. Auf den Verkehr achtet er hierbei nicht und wird von einem LKW überrascht, der rechts abbiegt. Zum Glück landet nur seine Gitarre unter den Rädern des LKW (Kinospot).





> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...Helm-Licht-und-Bremsen-Unfall-id36186997.html
> Der Mann, der den Wagen steuerte, bog nach rechts in eine Hofeinfahrt ein und bemerkte das Kind im letzten Moment. Der Schüler versuchte noch auszuweichen, rutschte aber unter den Transporter.





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...c/Polizeibericht-aus-dem-Ilm-Kreis-1148244147
> Radfahrerin (51) fuhr im Kreisverkehr und bog in den Lohmühlenweg ab. Dabei streifte das neben der Radfahrerin fahrende Auto die Frau. Sie kam zu Fall, verletzte sich dabei leicht.





> http://www.jenatv.de/mediathek/31652/Pkw_Fahrer_faehrt_Radfahrer_an_und_fluechtet.html
> von einem überholenden dunklen Pkw angefahren. Der Radfahrer stürzte und zog sich Verletzungen zu.





> http://www.polizei.bayern.de/schwaben_sw/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/232988
> ... eine vor ihm im Kreisverkehr fahrende Radfahrerin übersah und mit dieser beim Ausfahren aus dem Kreisverkehr zusammenstieß. Die 50-jährige Radfahrerin, ebenfalls aus Füssen, stürzte zu Boden, nachdem sie durch die Luft geschleudert wurde.





> http://www.lvz.de/Leipzig/Polizeiti...dfahrer-in-Leipzig-bei-Unfall-schwer-verletzt
> Das nach links abbiegende Fahrzeug habe aber den entgegenkommenden Radfahrer beachten müssen, erklärte eine Sprecherin. Der Junge stürzte über die Motorhaube auf die Windschutzscheibe des Fahrzeugs. Dabei wurde er so schwer verletzt, dass er in einem Krankenhaus behandelt werden musste.





> http://www.jenatv.de/mediathek/31803/Fahrradfahrer_uebersehen.html
> Der Fahrradfahrer überquerte zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Camburger Straße in Richtung Tankstellengelände. Durch den Zusammenstoß von Fahrrad und Auto erlitt der Fahrradfahrer an Hand und Beinen Verletzungen, die im Klinikum versorgt werden mussten.





> http://www.lokalkompass.de/kleve/le...-mit-sattelzug-toedlich-verletzt-d603546.html
> Die Frau wurde von dem Sattelzug erfasst und verstarb wenig später im Krankenhaus Kleve in Folge ihrer schweren Verletzungen.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/117703/3212246
> Als der Pkw Fahrer in den Kreisverkehr eingefahren war, hat dieser den bevorrechtigten Fahrradfahrer übersehen und es kam zur Kollision. Hierbei stürzte der Fahrradfahrer zu Boden und verletzte sich leicht.





> https://www.derwesten.de/staedte/es...rer-87-kollidieren-in-kettwig-id11438365.html
> von XPeddaX | #3
> Soweit ich mich erinnere knickt die Vorfahrt von der August Thyssen Strasse in die Ringstrasse ab. Also Missachtung der Vorfahrt durch den Autofahrer....





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...er-Betrugsmasche-mit-Phishing-Mails-466912283
> Bei Einfahren in die Kreuzung wurde der Radfahrer von einem silberfarbenen Pkw erfasst, zu Boden geschleudert und verletzt. Der PKW kam ebenfalls vom Fürstengraben und bog nach der Kollision nach rechts





> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/bot...erletzt-verursacher-fluechtet-id11444018.html
> als sie von dem bisher unbekannten Fahrer überholt wurde. Dieser bog anschließend direkt vor der 55-Jährigen nach rechts in die Horster Straße ab. Bei der Kollision kam die Bottroperin zu Fall und wurde schwer verletzt.





> http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...lidiert-mit-Rennradfahrer-article1799255.html
> Laut Polizei vor Ort war die 22- Jahre alte Fahrerin auf dem Öhlmühlenweg/L113 unterwegs, als sie in Höhe des Waldhotels auf die L492 in Richtung Waldkapelle abbiegen wollte. Dabei kollidierte die Frau mit einem 55-jährigen Rennradfahrer, der auf der L 113 fuhr.





> http://hessenschau.de/panorama/radf...-von-auto-erfasst,unfall-bad-homburg-108.html
> Ein Radfahrer ist auf einem Fahrradweg in Bad Homburg mit einem entgegenkommenden Auto zusammengeprallt. Der 36-Jährige wurde schwer verletzt. Warum das Auto auf dem Weg fuhr, ist noch unklar.





> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/oberhaching-jaehriger-stuerzt-nach-kollision-vom-rad-1.2811507
> ... wollte eine 56 Jahre alte Frau gegen 10.45Uhr mit ihrem Wagen von der Flurstraße nach links in die Hahilingastraße abbiegen und fuhr deshalb in der Mitte der Fahrbahn. Dabei übersah sie den Radfahrer





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/117688/3224532
> Eine 19- jährige PKW- Fahrerin, die von der Iggelheimer Straße kommend nach links in die Jahnstraße abbiegen wollte, übersah einen, auf dem Radweg fahrenden 15- Jährigen, der ihr entgegenkam.





> HolyMoly kommentierte unter Meldestelle als Antwort auf Stöpsel:
> “Die Unfallverursacherin erklärte, dass der Junge keinen Helm trug” Reicht schon, oder? http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/117688/3224532
> Unglaublich… Komisch vor allem auch, dass sie gesehen hat “dass der Junge keinen Helm trug und freihändig gefahren war”, ihn gleichzeitig aber auch übersehen haben soll…?





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...assierte-am-Wochenende-im-Suedharz-1481783133
> Südharz. Ein Radfahrer wurde am Samstag um 13.50 Uhr bei einem Unfall schwer verletzt. Er befuhr die Bet-Shemesh-Straße in Nordhausen-Ost in Richtung Westen, als ein Personenwagen aus dem Buchholzer Weg heraus auf die Bet-Shemesh-Straße einbog.





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...zt-Radler-angefahren-Auto-zerkratzt-895528755
> Leichte Verletzungen an einem Finger erlitt am Montag ein 31-jähriger Radfahrer, als er in Heiligenstadt von einem Mercedes angefahren wurde.





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...hrer-in-Heiligenstadt-am-Ellenbogen-776677740
> Beim Überholen habe der rechte Außenspiegel des Wagens den Rucksack und den Ellenbogen des 27-jährigen Radlers gestreift. Dadurch sei der Mann gestürzt.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/50667/3241182
> Beim Abbiegen nach rechts in die Sprödentalstraße kam es zum Zusammenstoß mit einem 13-jährigen Jungen aus Krefeld, der dort mit seinem Fahrrad die Straße auf dem Radweg querte. Der 13-Jährige stürzte und zog sich schwere Verletzungen zu.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/11554/3224049
> ” hatte das Rotlicht einer von zwei für ihn geltenden Ampeln an der Einmündung übersehen”





> http://bazonline.ch/basel/kurzmeldungen/Autofahrer-verletzt-Velofahrer/story/21030251
> Ein Autofahrer hat am Sonntagnachmittag bei der Ausfahrt aus einem Kreisel in Münchenstein die Kontrolle über sein Fahrzeug verloren. Dabei touchierte er einen 61-jährigen Velofahrer. Dieser stürzte und wurde verletzt.





> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/heitersheim/radfahrer-bei-unfall-auf-b-3-schwer-verletzt
> Verkehrsunfall auf der B3 zwischen Eschbacher Kreisel und Heitersheim, bei dem ein 72-jähriger Radfahrer schwer verletzt wurde.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/110970/3258229
> Eine 34jährige Autofahrerin, welche aus dem Kreisverkehr fuhr, übersah das Kind. Es kam zur Kollision, bei welcher das Kind leicht verletzt wurde.





> http://www.jenaer-nachrichten.de/polizei/3593-polizeibericht-für-jena-und-den-shk-vom-23-02-2016
> Nasenbeinfraktur nach Fahrradsturz - ein Bus _dicht_ hinter ihr gefahren, weshalb sie auf den Gehsteig ausweichen wollte. Dabei kam es zum Sturz.





> http://www.badische-zeitung.de/orte...stirbt-an-seinen-verletzungen--118898484.html
> ein 17-jähriger Rennradfahrer gestorben. Eine 74-jährige Autofahrerin hatte ihn beim Abbiegen gestreift.





> http://www.svz.de/regionales/newsti...o-erfasst-und-schwer-verletzt-id12865116.html
> Der 64 Jahre alte Autofahrer habe den Radfahrer in Höhe einer Straßenbahnhaltestelle mit seinem Wagen erfasst, teilte die Polizei mit. Der 84-Jährige musste bis zum Eintreffen der Rettungskräfte am Unfallort von Passanten und Polizeibeamten reanimiert werden.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/8/3262985
> blutende Radlerin, eine 22-Jährige aus Düren. abbiegender Lkw gefährlich nahe gekommen, so dass sie ausweichen musste. Sie fiel auf den Gehweg





> http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/duesseldorf/radfahrer-einfach-nicht-gesehen-aimp-id10666681.html
> Auf der Anklagebank beteuerte der Berufskraftfahrer jedoch, er habe die Radfahrer in beiden Fällen „einfach nicht gesehen“. Das Gericht beurteilte die fahrlässigen Körperverletzungen daraufhin milde.





> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/b...r-rammte-radfahrerin-von-hinten/13023368.html
> Die 66-jährige Radfahrerin, die am Freitagmittag bei einem Unfall in Zehlendorf tödlich verletzt wurde, ist nach Polizeiangaben von dem Sattelschlepper regelrecht von hinten gerammt und überrollt worden. Die Frau starb noch am Unfallort, ganz in der Nähe ihrer Wohnung





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/104236/3264331
> 26jährige Fahrradfahrerin durch den Fahrer eines weinroten Pkw genötigt
> Nachdem die Radlerin an der nächsten Ampelkreuzung wieder rechts an dem Pkw vorbeifuhr, um vor ihm auf der Fahrradstellfläche anzuhalten, überholte der Pkw erneut mit besonders geringem Seitenabstand und hielt an der anderen Straßenseite an. Anschließend kam es zu einer verbalen Auseinandersetzung zwischen den beiden Verkehrsteilnehmern.





> http://www.lessentiel.lu/de/news/grossregion/story/25718584
> Ein Spaziergänger traute am Wochenende seinen Augen kaum. Er entdeckte am Moselradweg angesägte Bäume.





> http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/duesseldorf/mobile-senioren-leben-gefaehrlich-aid-1.5800382
> 5 getötet, 72 schwer verletzt. Die gravierenden Unfallfolgen bei den Älteren haben "auch mit Gebrechlichkeit" zu tun, sagt Georg Schulz, Leiter der Verkehrsdirektion





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/14915/3265527
> Lkw-Fahrer musste zunächst einem Notarztwagen freie Bahn gewähren und warten. Beim Weiterfahren stieß er mit der Radfahrerin zusammen, an der Fußgängerampel, die für sie mittlerweile Grünlicht zeigte.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/43648/3265464
> Der Transporter hielt an der Einmündung neben dem Radfahrer und der Fahrer lief hinterher und hielt den Radfahrer an. Der kam dabei zu Fall, verletzte sich leicht und trug Sachschäden an der Kleidung und am Rad davon.





> http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...angefahrenem-Radfahrer-in-Arnstadt-1132473888
> ein 18-jähriger Radfahrer am Mittwochnachmittag in Arnstadt von einem unbekannten Auto angefahren und einfach auf der Straße liegengelassen worden





> http://www.vol.at/fuss-zwischen-vorderrad-und-radkasten-eingeklemmt-19-jaehriger-verletzt/4628286
> LKW-Fahrer mit seinem Sattelzugfahrzeug vom Parkplatz einer Spedition in Lauterach nach rechts in die Bundesstraße einbiegend, zeitgleich auf dem Rad- und Gehweg sich der Radfahrer seinen Fuß zwischen dem Vorderrad und dem Radkasten des Sattelzugfahrzeuges einklemmte.





> https://www.polizei.bayern.de/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/237857
> kurz vor den 66-Jährigen auf den Gehweg fuhr, um ihm den Weg abzuschneiden. Dabei stürzte der Rentner von seinem Fahrrad und verletzte sich leicht.





> http://www.mz-web.de/aschersleben/a...n-fahrlaessiger-toetung-verantworten-23738058
> Es regnete stark. Auf der Landesstraße 72 bei Neundorf kam es zum Unglück: Der Wagen des Hecklingers erfasste das Fahrrad des 36-jährigen Opfers. Der Mann wurde laut Anklage der Staatsanwaltschaft über die Front des Pkw geschleudert, knallte mit dem Kopf gegen die Scheibe und starb noch am Unfallort.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/62459/3278169
> Vor einer scharfen Rechtskurve schloss ein Pkw zu ihm auf und überholte ihn in der Kurve. Dabei hielt der Fahrer aber keinen Seitenabstand ein, sondern zwang den Radfahrer zu einem Ausweichmanöver nach rechts. Dabei geriet der 70-Jährige auf den unbefestigten Untergrund und stürzte.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/56519/3277939
> Vermutlich aus Unachtsamkeit fuhr am Dienstagabend gegen 18:20 Uhr ein 20-jähriger Autofahrer in der Bahnhofstraße auf einen in gleicher Richtung fahrenden 17-jährigen Radfahrer auf. Der Radfahrer war offensichtlich im Begriff abzubiegen





> https://www.vice.com/de/read/copwat...er-und-fordert-169040-euro-schadensersatz-289
> „Ich hatte kein Licht am Rad, wollte weder Stress noch ein Knöllchen", erklärte der Schüler. Also trat der Junge in die Pedale; es half aber alles nichts, die Polizisten holten ihn ein. Und zwar derart, dass sie ihn anfuhren und der Junge mit beiden gebrochenen Beinen 10 Minuten unter dem Auto eingeklemmt liegen musste.





> http://www.naumburger-tageblatt.de/...eieinsatz-viel-zu-ruede--23730232?dmcid=sm_tw
> Die Polizisten  sind über den Radweg in die Rabatte gefahren und haben meinen Sohn  dabei gegen die Laterne gedrückt. Das Auto hat sogar einen großen Stein um zwei Meter verrückt. Das war völlig unverhältnismäßig





> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/bayern/Radlerin-geraet-unter-Auto-id37237822.html
> Großes Glück hatte eine Radfahrerin, die ... unter ein Auto geriet.





> http://www.berlin.de/aktuelles/berlin/4340448-958092-autofahrer-missachtet-rotlicht-radfahrer.html
> Ein 26 Jahre alter Radfahrer ist in Berlin-Friedrichsfelde von einem Wagen angefahren und getötet worden. Nach Angaben der Polizei vom Donnerstag hatte ein 37 Jahre alter Autofahrer auf der Straße Alt-Friedrtichsfelde eine rote Ampel missachtet. Der Radfahrer habe am Mittwochabend bei Grün auf einem Fußgängerübergang die Straße von der Rosenfelder Straße aus überqueren wollen. Zunächst hatte es seitens der Polizei geheißen, der Radfahrer habe eine rote Ampel und damit die Vorfahrt des Autofahrers missachtet. Der 26-Jährige wurde so schwer verletzt, dass er am Unfallort starb. Der Autofahrer erlitt einen Schock.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/14915/3280810
> Heidelberg (ots) - Die Aktion plus5 hat sich das Ziel gesetzt, mit intensiven Präventionsbemühungen Wegeunfälle von Rad fahrenden Berufspendlern und Studenten (18-65jährige) zu reduzieren. 2015 waren in den Stoßverkehrszeiten 167 Personen dieser Altersgruppe an Radunfällen beteiligt. 2014 waren es 175. Dabei wurden 14 (18) Personen schwer und 92 (108) Personen leicht verletzt.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/68442/3280735
> Wilhelmshaven (ots) - sande. In der Bahnhofstraße stieß der Fahrer des Sattelzuges aufgrund unzureichenden Sicherheits- bzw. Seitenabstand gegen den beteiligten Fahrradfahrer.





> http://www.radfahren-in-koeln.de/2016/03/18/umleitung-auf-radstreifen-in-den-gegenverkehr/
> Das Fahrrad als (gleichberechtigtes) Verkehrsmittel – in Köln immer noch ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln!





> http://www.jenatv.de/mediathek/33198/Radfahrerin_uebersehen.html
> wollte an der Ampelkreuzung zur Lobedaer Straße nach rechts Richtung Winzerla abbiegen. Hierbei übersah sie die Radfahrerin





> http://www.jenaer-nachrichten.de/polizei/3830-polizeibericht-für-jena-und-den-shk-vom-04-04-2016
> übersah eine Radfahrerin und erfasste sie. befuhr die Stadtrodaer Straße in Richtung Friedrich-Engels-Straße und wollte nach rechts abbiegen.





> http://www.jenaer-nachrichten.de/polizei/3836-polizeibericht-für-jena-und-den-shk-vom-05-04-2016
> VW-Fahrer übersah den an erster Stelle stehenden Radfahrer und prallte gegen dessen Vorderrad.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/57895/3298567
> rechts neben den LKW gefahren und dann von seinem Fahrrad abgestiegen, geriet mittig unter den LKW





> https://presserad.wordpress.com/meldestelle
> Düren (ots) 80-jähriger Mann auf seinem Rad von einem abbiegenden Klein-Lkw erfasst "aufgrund der tiefstehennden Sonne" - um 11:10 (*?*)





> http://www.jenaer-nachrichten.de/polizei/3890-polizeibericht-für-jena-und-den-shk-vom-13-04-2016
> Beim Losfahren übersah sie jedoch die von hinten kommende Radfahrerin, welche bereits auf Höhe der Fahrertür war





> http://m.mainpost.de/regional/wuerzburg/Von-Lkw-erfasst-Radfahrer-schwer-verletzt;art736,9188286
> Ein 57-jähriger Würzburger mit Rennrad von einem Lkw überholt. *Offenbar* kam es dabei zur *Berührung*. Der Fahrradfahrer stürzte und zog sich schwerste Verletzungen zu.





> http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/65849/3299912
> Am Dienstag (12. April 2016) um 17.35 übersah eine 42-jährige Frau einen 43-jährigen Mann aus Issum mit seinem Fahrrad auf dem Radweg - schwere Verletzungen





> radfahrer-stirbt-nach-zusammenstoss-mit-lastwagen
> Der aus der gleichen Richtung kommende Lastwagen bog nach rechts ab und erfasste dabei den Radfahrer… Die genaue Unfallursache muss laut Polizei noch ermittelt werden.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. April 2015)

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zum Thema Windschattenfahren? Ich musste heute eine Bremsung machen, ein Trekkingradfahrer der mit meinem Tempo mithielt und nur knapp 30cm von mir entfernt war, war nicht vorbereitet, wich aus, und ein anderer Fahrer der auch so knapp in seinem Windschatten fuhr kollidierte mit ihm. Es kam nicht zum Sturz. Ich habe den Kerl erst bei der Bremsung bemerkt weil es plötzlich hinter mir einen Aufschrei gab. Mein Hintermann hetzte an mir vorbei und beschimpfte mich.

Ich kann so einen Mist auf den Tod nicht leiden - warum melden sich die Leute nicht an oder machen sich anderweitig bemerkbar? Muss zugeben das ich nach anfänglichem Schreck kein Mitleid mit dem Hintermann hatte. Habe das Gefühl solche Geschichten werden mit den Sommermonaten zunehmen. Wie kann man sich gegen sowas absichern?


----------



## matsch (14. April 2015)

Ganz einfach schneller fahren...


----------



## gibberelli (14. April 2015)

Am Ferdinandstein ist es nie langweilig - wieder paar schräge Bäume, na und ...


----------



## Falko1_de (15. April 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> ... ein Trekkingradfahrer der mit meinem Tempo mithielt ... Wie kann man sich gegen sowas absichern?


Luftdluck plüfen?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. April 2015)

Falko1_de schrieb:


> Luftdluck plüfen?



Naja, ich hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich war schon zügig unterwegs, kein Renntempo, aber normal flott was das Citybike mit Rennlenker hergibt. Darum war ich so erschrocken das er plötzlich an mir klebt.


----------



## Falko1_de (16. April 2015)

Warnweste tragen? Nein, Geschwindigkeit/Stop von Zweirädern lassen sich auch dann nicht einschätzen wegen der schmalen Silhouette.Sieht der Nachfolgende nicht deinen Grund zum Bremsen voraus, fährt er dich IMMER um, er nimmt den Bremsvorgang einfach nicht wahr.


> https://presserad.wordpress.com/


----------



## gibberelli (16. April 2015)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich gegen sowas absichern?


Beim Bremsen hat man auf den nachfolgenden Fahrer zu achten.


> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/p...-gegen-pkw-auf-radspur-geprallt/11622104.html


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. April 2015)

gibberelli schrieb:


> Beim Bremsen hat man auf den nachfolgenden Fahrer zu achten.



Wenn man weiß dass da einer ist. Ich schau mich nicht bei jedem Bremsen um ob jemand hinter mir ist, wäre ja noch schöner.

Zumal der Artikel wieder völlig am Thema vorbeigeht. Pkw, Fahrradstreifen, verbotenes Halten auf selbigen. Mir geht's aber um Radfahrer und Radfahrer auf Radweg. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl du suchst bewusst nach Artikeln die nicht zum Thema passen?

Edit: im pkw muss ich auch nicht auf meinen Hintermann achten wenn ich mein Tempo reduziere. Fährt der mir ins Heck war der Abstand und die Geschwindigkeit nicht angepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falko1_de (16. April 2015)

MTB auf Radweg geht sowieso nicht [off topic]


----------



## Deleted 247734 (16. April 2015)

Langsam aber sicher bewegen wir uns Richtung KTWR.


----------



## FlowinFlo (16. April 2015)

gibberelli schrieb:


> Beim Bremsen hat man auf den nachfolgenden Fahrer zu achten.




Die Physik gilt für Radfahrer wie für Autofahrer, also gelten auch Sicherheitsabstände genauso oder aufgrund schlechterer Bremsen noch verschärfter.



rad_fan schrieb:


> Ich musste heute eine Bremsung machen, ein Trekkingradfahrer der mit meinem Tempo mithielt und nur knapp 30cm von mir entfernt war, war nicht vorbereitet, wich aus, und ein anderer Fahrer der auch so knapp in seinem Windschatten fuhr kollidierte mit ihm. Es kam nicht zum Sturz. Ich habe den Kerl erst bei der Bremsung bemerkt weil es plötzlich hinter mir einen Aufschrei gab. Mein Hintermann hetzte an mir vorbei und beschimpfte mich.



Nötigung + Beleidigung...


----------



## gibberelli (16. April 2015)

Renner-Str.wieder offen für normale Fahrräder und Renner


----------



## loko. (19. Mai 2015)

Baustelle letztes bild war zumindest am we wieder offen.
falls jemand einen weiß/schwarzen sigma tacho bei richtung kunitzburg-königsstuhl findet dann bitte pn!


----------



## gibberelli (6. Juni 2015)

wenn man nicht auf der Fahrbahn radeln darf:


> www.jenaer-nachrichten.de Am Freitag gegen 10:50 befuhr ein Radfahrer die Wiesenstraße auf dem Radweg in Richtung stadteinwärts. Der Pkw-Fahrer befuhr die Straße am „Am Steinbach“ aus Richtung Rautal kommend. An der Kreuzung zur Wiesenstraße hielt der Fahrzeugführer an einem dort befindlichen Stoppschild und vergewisserte sich, dass die Fahrbahn frei ist. In der Folge wollte er auf die Wiesenstraße einbiegen und übersah dabei den Radfahrer. Es kam zur Kollision, bei der der Radfahrer stürzte und leicht verletzt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (22. Juni 2015)

Heyho...

Hat die Woche jemand Lust auf die eine oder andere Enduro Tour? Hab die ganze Woche frei...


----------



## gibberelli (1. Juli 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 400628 Hatte die Woche keine Zeit, musste überlegen, wie man Straßenverkehr benutzt


rad_fan schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich war schon zügig unterwegs, kein Renntempo, aber normal flott was das Citybike mit Rennlenker hergibt. Darum war ich so erschrocken das er plötzlich an mir klebt.


Die Polize verlangt, dass dabei einen Fuß auf den Boden soll, dann kann man das auch von hinten sehen. (so wie früher Fuss-Bremsen)


FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Physik gilt für Radfahrer wie für Autofahrer, also gelten auch Sicherheitsabstände genauso oder aufgrund schlechterer Bremsen noch verschärfter.
> Nötigung + Beleidigung...


Wenn die bremsen so schlecht sind? Vom Auto, meinst du?
Sein problem ist doch, dass sie ungebremst auffahren.


----------



## loko. (23. Juli 2015)

Erledigt


----------



## gibberelli (1. August 2015)

*Wer findet das Einbahnstraßenschild?*
"Man kennt sie doch, diese Radfahrer, sie fahren sowieso alle aufm Bürgersteig ..."
Nein, sie fahren auf der Straße, hier jedenfalls ahnungslos entgegen der Einbahnstraße. Die Beschilderung hat ein Fahrradhasser gemacht. Muss es erst krachen?


----------



## 00Bike (7. August 2015)

Hi,
ich will morgen früh die Ober Horizontale zu fahren. Da es wieder unerträglich warm werden wird, werde ich gegen 8:00 Uhr losfahren. Wer kurzfristig Lust hat mitzukommen, ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen. 

Treffpunkt: Bänke hinter dem Paradiesbahnhof (8:00-8:15)

Richtung: Steinkreuz-Fürstenbrunn (ich wird dann noch bissel weiter Richtung Ilmnitz düsen).

Wer mitkommen will: bitte mich per PN anschreiben, damit ich nicht sinnlos warte, falls keiner Zeit hat.

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Rundblick (8. August 2015)

Wenn ich nicht verschlafe, bin ich morgen (heute) früh dabei. Ich melde mich beim aufwachen per pn nochmal


----------



## gibberelli (8. August 2015)

nein nein nein



Wöllnitz, Hinterweg: Draht! (Eigentümer klagt gegen Wegerecht)
Obi Tunnel fertig (nur für Fußgänger)
Radweg Camburger Straße Scherben! Stehen wir uns als Zeugen bei!


----------



## loko. (11. Mai 2016)

Sommerlinde abfahrt richtung fürstenbrunnen


----------



## jk197 (12. Mai 2016)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zum Thema Windschattenfahren?



Wer auffährt hat Schuld (hilft allerdings keinem) und dann könnte man auch mal die Trail-Rules für alle Radfahrer publik machen.

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/trail-rules

In Punkt 3 steht:
*Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle!*
Unachtsamkeit, auch nur für wenige Sekunden, kann einen Unfall verursachen. Passe deine Geschwindigkeit der jeweiligen Situation an. In nicht einsehbaren Passagen können jederzeit Fußgänger, Hindernisse oder anderer Biker auftauchen. Du musst in Sichtweite anhalten können! Zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit und derer anderer Menschen.

Wenn ich beim Rennradfahren weiß, dass einer in meinem Windschatten ist, dann bitte ich ihn höflich, auch mal die Führung zu übernehmen, wenn ich ihn nicht bemerke/bemerken kann, fahre ich so wie der Punkt 3 da oben sagt und drehe mich vor einer Notbremsung nicht um.

EDIT: Oh, das war 2015  Ich dachte der Artikel wäre nahezu aktuell. Naja, bleibe trotzdem dabei, da hat sich ja nix geändert.


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Mai 2016)

> Übersehener Radler landet mit dem Kopf in der Windschutzscheibe



Polizei empfahl mir neulich: "Man sollte als Radfahrer nicht davon ausgehen, dass man durch die ganze Stadt einfach durchfahren kann. Man muss auch mal absteigen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergbube (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin über das nächste Wochenende in hetzdorf auf einem Geburtstag. Wollte gerne mein mtb mitnehmen und dort durch die Wälder Streifen. Gibt es dort schöne trails oder lohnt die Gegend nicht?


----------



## Dakeyras (11. Juni 2016)

Geht's um das Hetzdorf zw Freiberg und Dresden? 

Kenn die Gegend nicht. 
Denke auch nicht, dass du hier im Jena-Thread viele Antworten dazu kriegen wirst... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bergbube (11. Juni 2016)

Ich meinte das hetzdorf welches 20km östlich von Jena liegt. Zwischen Jena und eisenberg.
Gibt es in den kernbergen wollmissen gute stecken?


----------



## reizhusten (11. Juni 2016)

Kernberge sind gut, am WE aber schlecht wegen Wanderern, dort ist es sehr eng und ein Ausweichen stellenweise gefährlich. Möglichst früh starten um diesen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Von Hetzdorf zum Flugplatz Schöngleina, von da aus zum Kulm und dort dann den rot markierten Weg folgen. Bis etwa zum Steinkreuz und von dort auf den blauen Weg wechseln und zurück fahren. Höhenangst bitte zu hause lassen, auf Fußgänger achten und HR nicht blockieren.
Alternativ gibts noch den Zeitzgrund zwischen Stadroda und Hermsdorf oder das EIsenberger Mühltal, aber weniger Trails.


----------



## Bergbube (11. Juni 2016)

Danke dann nehme ich das Rad mit und werde deine empfohlene Tour mit Rücksicht auf Natur und Wanderer fahren


----------



## Schnitte (1. Juli 2016)

hallo,

nach meinem Umzug von Jena nach Leipzig, wollte ich nun wieder öfters zum Radeln kommen. Viele Touren kenne ich noch, allerdings stand ich heute am Forsthaus und wollte zu einem bestimmten Trail, allerdings habe ich partou nicht mehr den Weg dorthin gefunden.
Dieser "Trail" ist recht schnell und technischen nicht anspruchsvoll, dennoch recht spaßig. Am Ende steht man an einer Straße und muss sich rechts halten um Richtung Bismarkturm zu kommen.
Kennt sich zufällig jmd. in der Ecke aus? Ich würde gerne mal wieder eine Tour dort fahren (gerne auch in Verbindung mit Ammerbach, Coppanz, Nennsdorf rüber zum Funkturm), vielleicht hätte jmd. Interesse, der auch gleich noch Tourguide sein möchte 

Viele Grüße


----------



## loko. (1. Juli 2016)

Denke mal du meinst kahles höhe.


----------



## HelixBonus (23. Juli 2016)

Jemand Bock und Zeit, morgen trailig unterwegs zu sein? Start gegen 12 Uhr. Idealerweise 150 mm aufwärts!


----------



## gibberelli (26. August 2016)

jk197 schrieb:


> Wer auffährt hat Schuld


Hintermann heult und Polizei steht ihm bei. Zum Radfahren freigegebener Fußweg ist das aber.
http://www.jenaer-nachrichten.de/polizei/4701-polizeibericht-für-jena-und-den-shk-vom-25-08-2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkman6 (6. September 2016)

@Schnitte. ich denke ich weiß was du meinst. unten kannst du dich dann entscheiden die schotterfahrstraße hoch richtung bismarckturm-stern-fortshaus oder runter und du landest am ende an der papiermühle.
Ja bei den vielen gabelungen oben im Wald die oft ohne beschilderung sind bin ich als einwohner auch öfters überfragt.
Es gibt hier so viele möglichkeiten.
Ja mit ammerbach-Coppanz und nennsdorf richtung cospoth kann man da schon was schönes veranstalten


----------



## Falko1_de (14. Oktober 2016)

ein abgestürztes ufo im wald bei der suche nach dem weg gesichtet


----------



## gibberelli (14. Dezember 2016)

ist dort so erlaubt? steht noch ein radfahrverbot bei der geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung?
weil der "radweg" zufahrtsstraße für nachtblinde gärtner ist, radelt man auf der autostraße ggf. sicherer.
https://de-de.facebook.com/groups/167282956666191/permalink/1312105752183900/


----------



## Hiklak (13. April 2017)

Jetzt geht es auch hier los: http://jena.otz.de/web/lokal/leben/...Pedalritter-pfluegen-durch-den-Wald-714062034


----------



## divergent! (13. April 2017)

hmm mobil kann ichs nicht lesen ohne otz abo. aber egal was da steht am 22.4. werden genug böse radler in jena sein und diesen armen wald und die fußgänger bösartig quälen.....


----------



## Rundblick (13. April 2017)

hier ist der Beitrag kostenfrei zu lesen
http://www.tlz.de/startseite/detail...Pedalritter-pfluegen-durch-den-Wald-714062034


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (13. April 2017)

Ist auch kostenpflichtig...


----------



## Rundblick (13. April 2017)

Jena. Beim Osterspaziergang kann es wieder passieren: Mountainbiker kreuzen die Pfade im 550-Kilometer-Wanderweg-Netz der Stadt, so dass die Rehe springen und dem Spaziergänger die Luft wegbleibt vor Schreck. Im Naturschutzbeirat des Stadtrats kam das Dauerproblem jetzt zur Sprache. Und Vorsitzender Gottfried Jetschke gelangt auf Zeitungsanfrage zum eher resignierten Schluss: "Die Hartgesottenen machen es eh."

Jürgen Blank vom Umweltamt gibt zu bedenken, dass die Fans gar für Jenaer Routen im Internet werben würden, besonders gern nicht etwa für die befestigten ausgewiesenen Wege, sondern so genannte "Simple Trails": nicht befestigte, hängige Strecken. "Die sind besonders erosionsgefährdet", sagt Blank. "Außerdem behindern die Mountainbiker massiv die Wanderer; das ist ganz klare Gefährdung." Jene Leute seien "leider recht häufig in keiner Weise einsichtig". So bleibe zu schauen, ob der Zugang zu bestimmten Wegen gesperrt werden kann. "Beispiel: ein Drehkreuz. Das ist die Diskussion; das wäre ein Zeichen."


Nein, im Radverkehrsbeirat des Stadtrats ist dieses Problem noch nicht erörtert worden, sagt Vorsitzender Lutz Jacob auf Anfrage. Da gehe es nun einmal eher um infrastrukturelle Themen innerhalb der Stadt. "Ich selbst bin aber auch kein Fan dieser Philosophie, dass jeder Weg befahren werden muss."

Neu sei das Problem wahrlich nicht, sagt Stadtförster Olaf Schubert. Und nach Waldgesetz und Naturschutz-Recht bestünden auch gar keine Interpretationsspielräume: Radeln allein auf befestigten Wegen! "Nur ist die Kontrolle sehr schwer." Nach Schuberts Gefühl gibt es Tage, da seien auf der Horizontale "mehr Mountainbiker als Wanderer unterwegs". Zu tun habe das auch mit den technisch verbesserten E-Bikes. "Ich sage nur: Neue Mobilität – neue Strecken!"

Und doch sehe auch er sich als einer der Hauptverantwortlichen für Wanderwege "auf dem schmalen Pfad der vielen Interessen"; auch hier scheine ein "Konflikt der Nutzungen" des Waldes auf.

Mit den Touristikern des Eigenbetriebes Jenakultur bestehe Konsens: Das Mountainbike sei aus der Nutzung der Landschaft nicht wegzudenken. Eben diese Maßgabe sei auch in den Entwurf des neuen Jenaer Tourismus-Konzepts eingeflossen. Es sei also an der Stadt, hier eine Mittlerrolle zu übernehmen, sagt Olaf Schubert. Demnach sollen sinnvolle Mountainbike-Strecken angeboten werden. "Kanalisieren! Besucherlenkung! So nenne ich das." Etwa einen Berge-Burgen-Rundweg kann sich der Stadtförster vorstellen. – Ausgeschlossen hier natürlich zum Beispiel der "Qualitätswanderweg" Saale-Horizontale. "Da können wir keine Mountainbiker dulden." Und auch für "Hardcore", wie Schubert sagt: für die "Downhill"-Fahrer werde natürlich keine Strecke ausgewiesen. Dagegen spreche schon, dass niemand einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht nachkommen könnte.

*Wo keine Schilder stehen, ist es also erlaubt?*
Eine gute Vorarbeit sieht Schubert dank der Kooperation des Stadtforstes mit einer auf Geoinformationssysteme spezialisierten Firma, die bei der kompletten Überarbeitung der Wanderwege-Infrastruktur zur Seite steht. Studentische Praktikanten hätten auch erste Vorschläge für Mountainbike-Strecken erarbeitet, gleichwohl die Realisierung wohl noch fern scheint. – Schubert: "Wir haben einen Haufen Aufgaben, die nicht ausfinanziert sind." Und die Vorschläge abzustimmen, werde ohnehin nicht einfach sein.

Zurückhaltend reagiert der Stadtförster aber auch auf Rufe nach Schildern, die das Mountainbiking untersagen. "Das suggeriert doch zugleich: Wo keine Schilder stehen, ist es erlaubt."

Thomas Stridde / 13.04.17


----------



## divergent! (13. April 2017)

ich find olaf schubert an anderer stelle witziger. egal. erosion und dann dürfen da wanderer lang? interessant. also ein rudel ( ich sag nur 100km sportwandern) wanderer darf da weiter alles kaputt latschen aber die paar radler die dort langfahren nicht? wasn scheiß. bisher hab ich jena da sehr entspannt erlebt. wanderer hat
man gegrüßt, es wurde platz gemacht, evtl kam ein nettes wort und gut war. ein hinweisschild nach der art " vorsicht und rücksichtnahme" wär sinnvoller als ein verbotsschild. zur not steigen alle aufs rennrad um....ach auch doof. da verdrängt man womöglich noch den freien deutschen kraftfahrer von seiner straße und er hat kein platz mehr mitn tuareg.


----------



## Dakeyras (13. April 2017)

Auf den festgelatschten Wegen von Erosion zu schwadronieren ist mal echt lustig. Die bösen Radler scheuchen auch das arme Wild auf, das sich sonst friedlich zwischen den Horden von Wanderern tummelt. 

Andererseits muss man sich am WE zu den "stosszeiten" zu auch nicht mit dem Rad die mittlere horizontale entlangquälen. Da kann ich mir auch schöneres vorstellen...


----------



## divergent! (14. April 2017)

mir fallen da auch immer diverse forstleute ein die dann mit moped, jeep , traktor und kettensäge im wald ruhig holz kleinmachen. am besten im
herbst/winter wenn die tiere ruhe brauchen. aber dann kommen wieder diese scheiß radler mit ihren 1500lm lampen und scheuchen wild auf und zerstören mit ihren 4,8" reifen ganze landstriche.....und ihre kippen werfen die auch überall hin


----------



## Schnitte (23. April 2017)

bisher wurde mir nur von dem Artikel erzählt. Danke fürs Posten an dieser Stelle 

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Regionalpolitik keine anderen Probleme hat? Als Dauergast in Jena habe ich nie Probleme mit Wanderen gehabt. Entweder man steigt selber ab und wartet, dass die Wanderer durch sind oder manche machen auch Platz. Gegrüßt wird immer. Solange man nicht mit Fullface-Helm und Mach5 auf die Leute zurast, ist doch alles in Ordnung. Geben und Nehmen eben...
Zu Ostern war ich mal Wandern (Mittlere Hori, Joahnnisberghori und zurück zum Fürstenbrunnen). Mir kamen einige Radler entgegen und abgesehen von einer Ausnahme gab es nie Probleme. Leider machen diese AUsnahmen wohl den Ruf aller Radler kaputt. Daher sollte man wohl für ein Miteinander werben und gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme als Verbote zu erlassen.
Am Ende interessiert es die Radler mit den Verboten doch eh nur beschränkt und mit den Drehkreuzen ist ne witzige Idee. Ziehen die dann einen Zaun ums ganze Gelände? Ansonsten leitet man doch nur ein, dass die Radler und andere Wanderer außen rum latschen und noch mehr kaputt machen...


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2017)

wir waren gestern in jena unterwegs mit 2 gruppen. 12 mann un die andere auch gut 10. in unserer gruppe kamen uns viele wanderer entgegen. man grüßte freundlich und wurde sogar angefeuert da man bei mistwetter unterwegs war. am fuchsturm kam eine weitere wandergeuppe zu uns und bestaunte die räder. für mich mal wieder stimmungsmache von seiten der medien....


----------



## Hiklak (23. April 2017)

Hatte in Jena tatsächlich noch NIE negative Erlebnisse mit Wanderern. Finde den Sachverhalt im Artikel auch arg konstruiert.


----------



## _torsten_ (23. April 2017)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Hatte in Jena tatsächlich noch NIE negative Erlebnisse mit Wanderern. Finde den Sachverhalt im Artikel auch arg konstruiert.


+1


----------



## _torsten_ (23. April 2017)

divergent! schrieb:


> wir waren gestern in jena unterwegs mit 2 gruppen. 12 mann un die andere auch gut 10. in unserer gruppe kamen uns viele wanderer entgegen. man grüßte freundlich und wurde sogar angefeuert da man bei mistwetter unterwegs war. am fuchsturm kam eine weitere wandergeuppe zu uns und bestaunte die räder. für mich mal wieder stimmungsmache von seiten der medien....


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flyin-Bandito (18. Mai 2017)

Servus, hat wer von euch Jenenser/Jenaer nen Tool zum Austreiben eines Pressfit-Innenlagers?
Leihe gegen Pfand, whatever ..bitte PN


----------



## divergent! (18. Mai 2017)

nimm doch nen breiten schraubendreher, gummihammer und dann einfach von innen nach außen raustreiben


----------



## Flyin-Bandito (18. Mai 2017)

divergent! schrieb:


> nimm doch nen breiten schraubendreher, gummihammer und dann einfach von innen nach außen raustreiben



Jo, genauso hab ichs heut versucht, ohne das sich ne Lagerschale austreiben ließ - daher auch meine Anfrage ;-)


----------



## divergent! (19. Mai 2017)

du bist zu sensibel


----------



## Dakeyras (19. Mai 2017)

That's what she said [emoji6] 

War Tretlager erhitzen schon? (also vorsichtig mit dem Heißluftfön) 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## s1ck23 (20. Juni 2017)

Moin, hat jemand Lust am Freitag den roten Weg um Jena zu fahren (ca. 100km)? Start waere gegen 8 Uhr.


----------



## Rundblick (20. Juni 2017)

hast du gpx oder nen link zur strecke?


----------



## s1ck23 (20. Juni 2017)

hier waere ein GPX-File: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B50z8CXZYVFBSC1oeUVGSkxMVDA/view?usp=sharing
entnommen von: https://www.laufservice-jena.de/horizontale-wanderung

hier noch bei GPSIES mit ein paar extra km: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=A01915F459174C97BCCBEFD0D4F8E4A9.fe3?fileId=zehfvnymknuzwgrm


----------



## Rundblick (21. Juni 2017)

muss abends 19h in Lobeda auf der Bühne stehen. Kann ja zwischendrin aufhören, sollten wir es bis dahin nicht geschafft haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vectrafahrer (21. Juni 2017)

Die gpx bei 100 km zeigt die Wege ein 3 eck


----------



## Rundblick (21. Juni 2017)

Die Datei enthält 2 Tracks. Der erste ist dieses Dreieck und soll die Punkte der Verpflegungsstationen definieren und der zweite die Strecke.

Mach die Datei mal auf und lösche den ersten <trk> Tag von Zeile 10 bis Zeile 80, dann ließt dein Programm den Richtigen Track.

Alternativ hab ich ihn gerade mal bei Komoot reingeschmissen
Link: https://www.komoot.de/tour/18500768?ref=wtd


----------



## s1ck23 (21. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte 7-8 Stunden dafuer angesetzt. 19 Uhr solltest du also frisch geduscht auf einer Buehne stehen koennen 

Ich wuerde vom Steinkreuz aus starten und die Horizontale als erstes absolvieren, da imho anspruchsvoll und frueh wenig bis nichts los.


----------



## Rundblick (23. Juni 2017)

Wie viele werden wir eigenlich?


----------



## s1ck23 (23. Juni 2017)

Vermutlich hast du das ueberlesen, aber ich hatte die Runde fuer heute (Freitag) angesetzt. Wegen dem gestrigen Unwetter und der Tatsache, dass hier keiner offiziell zugesagt hat, habe ich mich fuer eine kleinere Runde (50- 60km, Start ca. 13 Uhr) entschieden. Falls du Samstag im Sinn hattest, das passt bei mir leider dieses WE nicht. Sonntag Nachmitag drehe ich auch noch eine kleine Runde.


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (11. Juli 2017)

Hey,
ich suche für den 26.08.17 noch 3 Mitstreiter für eine geführte Enduro Tour bei ERTS. Es ginge dabei um die Schwarzatalenduro Tour. Laut Guide ist die Tour etwas felsiger und hat schnellere Abfahrten.  
1350 hm, 42,5 km, 29,-€.
http://www.erlebnisradtouren-saaleland.de/gefuehrte_mtb_touren.html

Wäre cool, wenn falls jemand Zeit und Lust hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1ck23 (11. Juli 2017)

Klingt interessant! Waere auch ein anderes Datum (+/- 1 Woche) moeglich? Am 27.8. ist die 4-Huebeltour im Erzgebirge (http://www.huebeltour.com/) bei der ich schon angemeldet bin.


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (11. Juli 2017)

Man kann eigentlich jedes Datum nehmen, sobald man 4 Leute zusammen hat, kann man die Tour buchen. Hab das Datum einfach nur vorgeschlagen, weil es da bei mir gerade günstig war. 1 Woche später ginge nicht, aber 1 eher von meiner Seite. Müsste man dann mit dem Veranstalter noch absprechen, ob die da könnten.


----------



## s1ck23 (12. Juli 2017)

Ok, wenn es am 19. oder 20.8. stattfinden kann, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Rundblick (23. Juli 2017)

Sonntags Ausflug über den Jenzig.
Heute 15:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Unterführung beim Ostbad


----------



## gibberelli (26. Februar 2018)

Blindnietmutter für Flaschenhalter locker oder weg?
Ich setze eine neue ein oder verbessere den Sitz der alten mit einem professionellen Werkzeug.

Der zweite Satz der vorherigen Version (Mache ich.) war zwar nicht falsch, weil ich sie euch auch lockern oder wegmachen kann, wird aber so selten verlangt, dass ich dazu nicht extra vorbeikomme.


----------



## tommi67 (27. Februar 2018)

Neue ein oder bestehende beim Karosseriebauer wieder festnieten lassen.


----------



## s1ck23 (31. März 2018)

Hat morgen jemand Bock auf eine kleine Schlammrunde in Jena?


----------



## Rundblick (31. März 2018)

bin dabei, kann aber nur Vormittags.


----------



## scheeen (31. März 2018)

grüüüße.. wegen nachwuchs war ich hier nicht mehr aktiv am mitlesen... hab Bock auf company beim radeln/neue ecken suchen/finden/genießen.
fahre spectral ... 
wann und wo trefft ihr euch?
regelmäßig oder spontan?
peace!
gerne PN an mich... =)


----------



## s1ck23 (31. März 2018)

Hey, 
eher spontan würde ich sagen. die Saison geht ja auch gerade erst los  Ich würde morgen eine lockere runde fahren. Start vielleicht so gegen 9:30 am Märchenbrunnen und dann Mühltal Richtung Napoleonstein und hinten in Zwätzen wieder runter? Hätte auch nichts gegen Penickental -> Fürstenbrunnen -> Sommerlinde -> Steinkreuz -> die ersten Meter der mittleren Horizontale und dann wieder runter und ins Mühltal? Bin selber noch nicht wirklich in Form und habe seit letzter Saison ein paar Knieprobleme, von daher erstmal schauen  

@Rundblick du bist der E-Biker, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rundblick (31. März 2018)

9:30 passt gut. 

@s1ck23 , ja wir sind schon zusammen gefahren. Da hatte ich das eFully gerade neu und du bist mir dennoch davon gesaust.


----------



## s1ck23 (31. März 2018)

@scheeen sollen wir auf dich warten?


----------



## scheeen (31. März 2018)

juhuu... danke der nachfrage... so akut kann ich aber leider nicht... ick werd hier noch gebraucht 
außerdem morgen zum ostersonntag werd ich zu der zeit im gottesdienst aufschlagen... 

die frage war quasi ein check für die kommende zeit, wenn ich wieder ne ecke freizeit rausgeschaufelt hab.
[email protected] für den link,.,,


----------



## s1ck23 (6. April 2018)

Morgen, 14 Uhr am Märchenbrunnen. Falls jemand Bock hat.


----------



## flashblack (30. April 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin frisch zugezogen und suche nach gleichgesinnten für touren rund um jena. Mit meinem All-Mountain bin ich weder am KOMs jagen noch groß Airtime sammeln (bin da aber tolerant ).
Falls jemand zufällig morgen Nachmittag ab 14Uhr ne Runde fährt und mich mitnimmt würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
Ansonsten könnte man gern auch etwas längerfristig planen.

Viele Grüße
Flashblack


----------



## elstefan0 (25. Mai 2018)

Grüße,
Mein Name ist Stefan.
Komme aus dem schönen Großkocherg.
Ich freue mich über gleichgesinnte. 
Wenn ihr nochmal was loslasst wäre ich unter Umständen dabei.


----------



## karsten0bjena (18. September 2018)

N


----------



## flashblack (22. Januar 2019)

vermisst jemand sein Rad?
https://www.jenatv.de/mediathek/48504/Wem_gehoeren_die_Fahrraeder.html


----------



## divergent! (22. Januar 2019)

canyon und cube fährt doch keiner....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reizhusten (26. Juni 2019)

Weiß hier jemand was darüber?








						TrailOrado
					






					rederberch.de
				



Hab das am Wochenende zufällig beim vorbeifahren entdeckt. Netter Trail, nicht zu flowig, relativ naturbelassen. Leider findet man nur spärliche Informationen darüber. Ist in zukunft noch mehr geplant?


----------



## Rundblick (26. Juni 2019)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand was darüber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin da früher öfter mal unterwegs gewesen, aber der scheint neu zu sein. In Komoot ist er auch eingetragen.

PS, wir fahren am Sonntag in Jena ne Runde, falls du Lust hast mitzufahren.


----------



## BullsCobra (26. Juni 2019)

Servus reizhusten.
Der Trail ist nach langem Hin und Her zwischen ambitionierten Trailbastlern und Forstwirtschaft nun im gegenseitigen Einverständnis tatsächlich offiziell genehmigt worden und wird (scheinbar) seither durch den Verein 'betrieben'. Im Gegenzug mussten alle anderen Trails, die seit Jahren im Mühltal immer wieder auf's Neue entstanden sind, zurück gebaut werden.
Fair enough.

Coole Sache, dass sich scheinbar in solchen Dingen mit den Behörden doch ab und an geeinigt werden kann. Finde das ist ein sehr positiver Schritt für den Sport


----------



## reizhusten (26. Juni 2019)

@Rundblick : Der Trail wurde wohl erst von nem Monat oder so eröffnet. Jedenfalls ist er noch ziemlich frisch. Hab ich dort von nem Biker erfahren. Seit ich nicht mehr dort wohne, bin ich nur selten dort und nutz dann die Gelegenheit für ne Runde im Mühltal. Deswegen wirds auch nix mit Sonntag.

@BullsCobra : Die nicht offiziellen Trails sollte man jetzt dort meiden? Letztes WE sahen die noch relativ frisch befahren aus, sind im wesentlichen ja nur eingefahrene Spuren im Waldboden, nix gebautes. Hoffentlich kommt irgendwann noch mehr offizielles dazu, währe im Mühltal sonst doch wieder langweilig mit nur diesem einen Trail. Hast du zufällich mit dem Rederberch zu tun?


----------



## hemorider (27. Juni 2019)

Im Prinzip richtig was BullsCobra dazu geschrieben hat. Nach vielen Jahren hin und her mit verschiedenen Entscheidungsträgern haben wir Anfang des Jahres den Pacht Vertrag mit der Stadt Eisenberg unterschrieben. Dieser gilt für fünf Jahre und ist quasi auf Probe. Der Trail befindet sich auch auf der Fläche der Stadt. Wir als Verein haben sämtliche Pflichten für den Trail übernommen, Haftung, Pflege, Instandhaltung. Es wird in Zukunft sicher noch etwas dort passieren, aus Mangel an Zeit kann man jedoch nicht genau sagen wann. Die Internetseite erhält noch etwas Liebe. Auch sind wir bemüht weitere legale Flächen zu akquirieren. Wo wieder der Punkt mit den „illegalen“ Trails zum Tragen kommt. In Zeiten von Strava und Co ist nichts mehr geheim, was leider auch einige Probleme mit sich bringt. Welche uns leider auch auf die Füße fallen können. Also bestenfalls vorerst auslassen, oder wenigstens schauen, dass man keine Wanderer, Hundebesitzer, Jäger und dergleichen stört. Auch an den Trail Aus-, und Einfahrten sollte man gewisse Sorgfalt walten lassen. Aber das dürfte ja eigentlich selbstverständlich und im Interesse aller sein. Die KOMs könnt ihr Berghoch holen


----------



## reizhusten (28. Juni 2019)

Alles klar, danke für die Infos. Wenn sich mal wieder irgendwas im Mühltal oder in der Nähe was von euch bewegt, kannst Du ja mal hier ne Info da lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## henkin (28. Juni 2019)

ja, ich würde auch aus jena ins mühltal kommen. bitte hier die infos!


----------



## hemorider (29. Juni 2019)

Die Eröffnung war recht feierlich, mit Shuttle, Wurst und so. Bei der nächsten Aktion gebe ich Nachricht.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (31. Juli 2019)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag beim Erzegebirgsmarathon mit?


----------



## Freakozead (9. September 2019)

wer hätte denn lust von den Jenaer Locals mit einem Erfurter und ehemaligen Jenaer(leider damals nur ein Jahr) eine kleine Trail Runde zu fahren und mir mal ein paar perlen zu zeigen? Ich fahre gerne technisch und steil oder verblockt, wenn es flowig wird macht das bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit aber auch spaß 
meldet euch gerne mal


----------



## hemorider (26. September 2019)

Hier kurz ein Paar Termine:
am 2.11.19 Saisonabschluss im Mühltal am Trail, hier wird sicher bis dahin noch ein wenig passieren…

am 30.11.19 Adventsballern auf dem Rederberch in Erdmannsdorf, mit Shuttle und hoffentlich gutem Wetter.

also wer Lust hat ist natürlich gern gesehen


----------



## henkin (8. Oktober 2019)

An beiden Termin kann ich leider nicht und , aber sonst wären wir gerne gekommen.
@*hemorider *
Wenn wieder was ansteht bitte wieder hier ankündigen.


----------



## hemorider (9. Oktober 2019)

Mach ich, kannst auch so mal außer der Reihe vorbei kommen. Samstag, als Empfehlung O!tersdorf DH im Leubengrund, im anschluss ausrasten auf der Ponderosa


----------



## Falko1_de (24. Oktober 2019)

B-Brothers - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de


----------



## odolmann (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo in die Runde - ich wollte morgen paar Runden zum Feierabend in Jena / Lobdeburg drehen da ich beruflich dort bin - gibt es die auf Trailforks verzeichneten Abfahrten noch bzw. findet man sie leicht oder ist das nur was für Ortskundige?


----------



## hemorider (19. Mai 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde - ich wollte morgen paar Runden zum Feierabend in Jena / Lobdeburg drehen da ich beruflich dort bin - gibt es die auf Trailforks verzeichneten Abfahrten noch bzw. findet man sie leicht oder ist das nur was für Ortskundige?


Im Prinzip alles sehr leicht zu finden und ausreichend beschildert, da angehender Premium Wanderweg (Horizontale). Weiß nicht wann dein Feierabend ist, zur Primetime sollte man die Ecke aber bestenfalls auslassen, da viele Wanderer und Laufvolk unterwegs sind. So zwecks der Harmonie her....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (19. Mai 2020)

Danke. Da das Gelände für mich neu ist werde ich ohnehin nicht ballern sondern erstmal erkunden. Werde heute ab 17Uhr unterwegs sein und bin vorläufig regelmäßig hier am UKJ so dass sich Möglichkeiten auf schnellere Abfahrten ergeben werden.


----------



## Mr.Hahn (19. Mai 2020)

Da hätte ich auch mal Lust drauf, bin dabei.


----------



## Rundblick (19. Mai 2020)

Mr.Hahn schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch mal Lust drauf, bin dabei.


Mit dir sind wir jetzt zu viert.


----------



## odolmann (23. Juni 2020)

Heute Nachmittag plane ich einen Besuch im Mühltal, will u.a. den Milows Claw Trail fahren. Parkt man da am besten an der Naupoldsmühle oder gibt es bessere Tipps? Sonst noch Vorschläge für 60-90min Feierabend-Fahrspaß?


----------



## hemorider (23. Juni 2020)

odolmann schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag plane ich einen Besuch im Mühltal, will u.a. den Milows Claw Trail fahren. Parkt man da am besten an der Naupoldsmühle oder gibt es bessere Tipps? Sonst noch Vorschläge für 60-90min Feierabend-Fahrspaß?


Parkplatz "Rote Pfütze" an der Einfahrt Weißenborn, Parkplatz Weißenborn direkt am Eingang Mühltal, oder Krankenhausparkplatz Eisenberg. Im Tal gibt es den Rest der Schilder zu Milos Claw.


----------



## hemorider (23. Juni 2020)

Bitte das derzeit sehr fragile Forst, Jäger, Pächter Verhältnis beachten!


----------



## odolmann (23. Juni 2020)

Danke. Habe mir eine 11km Runde zusammengestellt mit Start in Eisenberg und 2x Milows Claw sowie der Abfahrt am Krankenhaus


hemorider schrieb:


> Bitte das derzeit sehr fragile Forst, Jäger, Pächter Verhältnis beachten!


Gibt es Absperrungen?


----------



## hemorider (23. Juni 2020)

Nicht direkt, die Freiflächen (gerodete Waldbereiche) werden derzeit verstärkt bejagt, wegen Wildverbiss. Hier gab es vermehrt Ärger mit den Jägern und dies steht weiteren, legalen Trails eventuell im Wege.


----------



## reizhusten (23. Juni 2020)

Gilt dies auch für den Milos Claw? Dort wurde ja auf dem Mittelstück auch einiges weggeholzt, wie auch bei der Abfahrt am Krankenhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemorider (23. Juni 2020)

Nein, hier sind wir als Verein Pächter.


----------



## odolmann (23. Juni 2020)

Bin beides heute runter - MC ist zur Erstbefahrung recht anspruchsvoll mit der schnellen Folge an Wurzeln, Anliegern und Sprüngen, mir fehlte irgendwie das Tempo für manche Doubles, aber toll es dass es das gibt und gepflegt wird. Die Abfahrt am Krankenhaus hat weniger Sprünge aber ist teilweise steiler, macht Laune. Ausgelassen habe ich BadWildBad obwohl am Einstieg gewesen, das probiere ich nächstes mal. War für mich doch kräftezehrend und viel Zeit hatte ich nicht. Aber die Ecke lohnt einen Besuch, sehr vielseitige Trails.


----------



## Mr.Hahn (14. Juli 2020)

Ich brauche einen tipp: welcher laden zentriert vernünftig laufräder? War schon in der radology, bin aber nicht zufrieden.


----------



## hemorider (14. Juli 2020)

Der Odlo im Ritzl


----------



## odolmann (8. September 2020)

Sagt mal gibt es weitere Tipps für das Mühltal? Ich bin dort relativ regelmäßig nach dem Feierabend und es hat sich eine "Standardrunde" für mich etabliert: Start am Wanderparkplatz -> Krankenhaus -> MC -> BadWildBad -> Wanderparkplatz (siehe Track bei Komoot). Ich mag die Mischung aus Tretpassagen und Abfahrten, teils natürlich, teils gebaut. Aber ich würde gerne etwas mehr Abwechslung einbauen und jetzt für den Herbst gern auch mehr Segmente die in der Sonne liegen oder Aussicht bieten. Dass es mehr Abfahrtsvarianten im Wald gibt ist mir schon aufgefallen, mangels Ortskenntnis aber würde das in Sucherei und viel Geschiebe bei Sackgassen ausarten.


----------



## hemorider (8. September 2020)

Durch Wind, Wetter und Forst teils verändert, aber ja, Runden gibt es genug. Jedoch bisher nur einen offiziellen Trail. Wir arbeiten daran dies zu ändern. Kannst gern mal auf eine Runde mitkommen.  Werbung noch über STRAVA, Komoot und Konsorten hinaus möchte ich hier ungern machen. Wie gesagt, diffizile Verhältnis mit Forst und Jägerschaft und man möchte sich ja ungern den Spaß vor der Tür verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (8. September 2020)

@hemorider ist verständlich, komme gern auf das Angebot zurück (war schon mit @Rundblick unterwegs). Heute drehe ich allein meine Runde, habe mir etwas rund um Ammerberg zusammen gestellt, sonst vielleicht nächste Woche am Dienstag im Mühltal


----------



## reizhusten (9. September 2020)

Ich kann noch den Zeizgrund zwischen Hermsdorf und Stadtroda empfehlen. 
Start an den 17 Eichen in Hermsdorf-Naturlehrpfad-Pechofen runter und hinten hoch-Bockmühle-nach Schleifreisen hoch-Sportplatz und dort das Hasental runter-zur Teuelstalbrücke und unten drunter durch-kurz danach rechts hoch zur Teufelstalbrücke und oben drunter durch-durchs Tor im Wildzaun- Dann Waldweg, später Feldweg zum Trail von Bollberg zur Ziegenmühle runter-ab Ziegenmühle Richtung Schleifreisen-kurz nach der Eisenbahnunterquerung links wieder hoch zum Naturlehrpfad (schieben)-Naturlehrpfad bis zur Hubertusquelle weiter folgen -durchs Tal zur Ziegenmühle und Hasental wieder hoch-wieder zurück nach Schleifreisen, am Maibaum links abbiegen, am Friedhof vorbei und runter-unten den Trail neben den Bahnschienen (Einstieg unmittelbar vor Eisenbahndurchführung)-Eisenbahn queren-zurück zur Autobahnbrücke und hoch zu den 17 Eichen-Ende. 
Auch ne schöne Runde, die Trails sind tendenziel kürzer und einfacher als im Mühltal. 
Hoffentlich hab ichs aussagekräftig erklärt. 
Kann man noch mit dem Weißen Berg und Nossengrund (weiter Richtung Stadtroda) oder sogar Mühltal erweitern. Wird dann natürlich eine längere Runde. Den Start-/Endpunkt kann man natürlich auch nach Belieben auswählen.


----------



## Mr.Hahn (1. Januar 2021)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Ich kann noch den Zeizgrund zwischen Hermsdorf und Stadtroda empfehlen.
> Start an den 17 Eichen in Hermsdorf-Naturlehrpfad-Pechofen runter und hinten hoch-Bockmühle-nach Schleifreisen hoch-Sportplatz und dort das Hasental runter-zur Teuelstalbrücke und unten drunter durch-kurz danach rechts hoch zur Teufelstalbrücke und oben drunter durch-durchs Tor im Wildzaun- Dann Waldweg, später Feldweg zum Trail von Bollberg zur Ziegenmühle runter-ab Ziegenmühle Richtung Schleifreisen-kurz nach der Eisenbahnunterquerung links wieder hoch zum Naturlehrpfad (schieben)-Naturlehrpfad bis zur Hubertusquelle weiter folgen -durchs Tal zur Ziegenmühle und Hasental wieder hoch-wieder zurück nach Schleifreisen, am Maibaum links abbiegen, am Friedhof vorbei und runter-unten den Trail neben den Bahnschienen (Einstieg unmittelbar vor Eisenbahndurchführung)-Eisenbahn queren-zurück zur Autobahnbrücke und hoch zu den 17 Eichen-Ende.
> Auch ne schöne Runde, die Trails sind tendenziel kürzer und einfacher als im Mühltal.
> Hoffentlich hab ichs aussagekräftig erklärt.
> Kann man noch mit dem Weißen Berg und Nossengrund (weiter Richtung Stadtroda) oder sogar Mühltal erweitern. Wird dann natürlich eine längere Runde. Den Start-/Endpunkt kann man natürlich auch nach Belieben auswählen.


Hast du ne komoot runde dafür?


----------



## Flyin-Bandito (6. Januar 2021)

Mr.Hahn schrieb:


> Hast du ne komoot runde dafür?


Ich hab mir das ma mit Muse auf der Map zusammengestrickt und im Herbst abgefahren - bekommst ne PM.


----------



## RealJoe (13. März 2021)

Hi. Vielleicht werde ich ja hier fündig.
Ich suche Mitfahrer für gelegentliche gemeinsame MTB-Runden rund um Jena. Fahre bevorzugt technisch ansprechende Strecken (2-3x pro Woche ca 20-30 km, 500-1000hm) und kenne mich ganz gut aus.

Bin kein Profi und Extremsportler - hauptsache es macht Spaß!

Ich freue mich über jede PM

Grüße


----------



## Frank79 (2. Juni 2021)

Hi,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.
Ich bin vor 2 Jahren schonmal in Jena unterwegs gewesen (teilweise auf der Horizontalen) und fand die Strecke sehr schön.
Würde gerne dieses Jahr nochmal dort eine Runde drehen.
Kann mir jemand Tipps geben zwecks Routenplanung?

Das hier war die Strecke damals (ca. 40km)
Dürfte dieses mal aber auch etwas länger werden (bis ca. 60km)




Ich kann halt nur in Komoot rumspielen und die Strecke erweitern weiss dann am Ende aber nicht, ob das schöne Stücke sind die ich dann fahre.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Tipps.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## McGeifer (2. Juni 2021)

Mein Tipp wäre die Strecke nach Norden zu erweitern bis nach Dornburg und immer auf weiß-rot-weiß bleiben. Der Bereich zwischen Fuchsturm und südlich der Lobdeburg ist einfach der beste.


----------



## Frank79 (2. Juni 2021)

ok Danke, dann weiss ich schonmal wo ich ansetzen kann  
Mit weiß-rot-weißer Beschilderung ist vermutlich die Beschilderung der Horizontalen gemeint, oder?

Also könnte ich mich auf dem Weg Richtung Norden grob hierdran halten?


			https://www.alltrails.com/de/explore/trail/germany/thuringia/mittlere-horizontale-jena--2?ref=result-card


----------



## hemorider (2. Juni 2021)

McGeifer schrieb:


> Mein Tipp wäre die Strecke nach Norden zu erweitern bis nach Dornburg und immer auf weiß-rot-weiß bleiben. Der Bereich zwischen Fuchsturm und südlich der Lobdeburg ist einfach der beste.


Am besten an einem Sonnigen Sonntag um die Mittagszeit


----------



## Frank79 (2. Juni 2021)

keine Angst das mache ich auf jeden Fall unter der Woche frühs  
Mir ist klar, dass es mit dem Fahrrad keinen großen Spass auf der Horizontalen macht wenn da viel Fussverkehr herrscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McGeifer (2. Juni 2021)

Frank79 schrieb:


> Also könnte ich mich auf dem Weg Richtung Norden grob hierdran halten?
> 
> 
> https://www.alltrails.com/de/explore/trail/germany/thuringia/mittlere-horizontale-jena--2?ref=result-card


Japp ganz genau!


----------



## Hiklak (2. Juni 2021)

Den Anstieg bei Großlöbichau hoch zum Jenzig würde ich so nicht fahren wollen. Da kannst du einfach einen leichten links Schlenker über den normalen Forstweg nehmen (sieht man auch in der Karte). Das hängt natürlich davon ob du im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren willst (würde generell gegen den Uhrzeigersinn empfehlen mit dem Rad).


----------



## McGeifer (2. Juni 2021)

Ja auf jeden Fall gegen den Uhrzeigersinn!


----------



## SPBaumann (3. Juni 2021)

Frank79 schrieb:


> Mit weiß-rot-weißer Beschilderung ist vermutlich die Beschilderung der Horizontalen gemeint, oder?



Weiß-rot-weiß ist ein eigener Wanderweg und weicht gelegentlich von der SH ab.


----------



## SPBaumann (3. Juni 2021)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Den Anstieg bei Großlöbichau hoch zum Jenzig würde ich so nicht fahren wollen. Da kannst du einfach einen leichten links Schlenker über den normalen Forstweg nehmen (sieht man auch in der Karte). Das hängt natürlich davon ob du im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren willst (würde generell gegen den Uhrzeigersinn empfehlen mit dem Rad).


Hab´s letztens (gerade so) geschafft. Ist auf alle Fälle eine Challenge. Welchen Schlenker nach links meinst du? Ich sehe keine Möglichkeit, das letzte Stück der markierten Route zu umfahren, und das ist ja eigentlich die Schlüsselstelle den Jenzig hoch. Alternative wäre der 3. Weg weiter östlich hoch (der mit dem grünen Fadenkreuz), Rechtsschwenk zur Straße nach Jenalöbnitz und dann kurz vor Ortseingang Jenalöbnitz den Feldweg links hoch zum Hufeisen ...


----------



## SPBaumann (3. Juni 2021)

Hiklak schrieb:


> Den Anstieg bei Großlöbichau hoch zum Jenzig würde ich so nicht fahren wollen. Da kannst du einfach einen leichten links Schlenker über den normalen Forstweg nehmen (sieht man auch in der Karte). Das hängt natürlich davon ob du im oder gegen den Uhrzeigersinn fahren willst (würde generell gegen den Uhrzeigersinn empfehlen mit dem Rad).


Hab´ gerade nochmal genauer geschaut. So wie es eingezeichnet ist, ist es definitiv nicht fahrbar und schiebbar, naja. Der letzte Linksknick hoch zum "Kamm" sollte hochwärts vermieden werden, d.h. einfach geradeaus weiter und oben dann links halten.


----------



## Frank79 (3. Juni 2021)

das ist der aktuell durchgeklickte Plan.


			https://www.alltrails.com/de/explore/map/hori-zusatz-0e16366
		

+ die 40km der anderen Route.
Bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen nur her damit


----------



## henkin (3. Juni 2021)

naja, das wöllte ich so nicht fahren wollen. alles langweilige anspruchslose Abfahrten, zum Teil sogar Asphalt bzw. Waldautobahn. Fuchsturm und Jenzig/ Hufeisen muss man nicht so verbinden. Ich würde das Penikental (zum Start Parkplatz am Stadion) bergauf nutzen. und mich zwischen Lobdeburg und Fuchsturm austoben ohne viel die Mittlere Horizontale zu nutzen. dafür aber z.T. obere bzw. untere Horizontale. und so weiter.
Oder ne schöne Runde am Jenzig/ Hufeisen mit Schlenker zum Tautenburger Forst.


----------



## Frank79 (3. Juni 2021)

ok dann schau ich nochmal etwas rum, ist halt schwer sowas zu planen ohne sich dort auszukennen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overlord (10. Juni 2021)

Moin! Ich hab ne Fatty ULTRA Gabel in der Gegend um Jena gefunden. Falls die da jemand verloren hat, gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Mr.Hahn (9. Oktober 2021)

Schön die MTBer mit Ebike-Opas und Motocrossern in einen Topf werfen...


----------



## hemorider (9. Oktober 2021)

War zu erwarten, Risiko des Ruhms. ☹️
Merkt man ja schon an den Spezis der Sonntag Nachmittag HORI Prime Time Fahrern. Schade für alle welche sich seit Jahren bemühen die Sache nicht hoch kochen zu lassen. Ist halt ein enger Premium Wanderweg und auch so zu sehen...


----------



## Schnitte (14. Oktober 2021)

hemorider schrieb:


> War zu erwarten, Risiko des Ruhms. ☹️
> Merkt man ja schon an den Spezis der Sonntag Nachmittag HORI Prime Time Fahrern. Schade für alle welche sich seit Jahren bemühen die Sache nicht hoch kochen zu lassen. Ist halt ein enger Premium Wanderweg und auch so zu sehen...


mir fällt es auch zunehmend auf und ich verstehe auch nicht wieso man am Wochenende bei schönsten Sonnenschein unbedingt die mittlere Horizontale fahren muss...die Zunahme von eBikes hilft da auch nicht gerade...


----------



## s1ck23 (1. Mai 2022)

Hey. Mal eine etwas andere Anfrage. Ich bin Jenenser und bin vor ca. 10 Jahren wegen Studium nach Leipzig gezogen. Ich plane aktuell wieder nach Jena zu ziehen, auch und vor allem wegen der Berge und der schoenen Umgebung (und nein, ich fahre nicht am Wochenene auf der Horizontale . Hat zufaellig jemand einen Tipp wo man nach Mietwohnungen schauen sollte, vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Biker-freundlichen Vermieter?  

Gerne via DM!

Danke und sportliche Gruesse.


----------



## Falko1_de (11. Mai 2022)

Die legendäre Whopper-Runde ist jetzt zumindest zwischen Mellingen und Landesärztekammer neongelb markiert. Weiß jemand, ob das ein Preisausfahren wird? Ich frage hier, weil der Trail auch über ehem. Übungsplatz führt und mich diese Streckenführung sehr an unsere Ausfahrten vor 20 Jahren erinnert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. Oktober 2022)

Hier auch nochmal:

Ein Bild ausm Forst hats auf die Startseite als Foto des Tages geschafft.






Ach und irgendwann demnächst wird eine IG Jena (DIMB) gegründet werden.

Im April/Mai gabs mal nen Pressetermin vom Stadtforst (KSJ) und der Stadtverwaltung, wo sie über Schäden berichten wollten, welche Mountainbiker im Wald anrichten würden. Ich hatte nur sehr kurzfristig am Morgen davor davon erfahren und bin da hin. Es waren auch zwei andere Mountainbiker mit. Es gab sogar beim MDR nen kurzen Beitrag im Thüringen Journal. Der wurde aber leider zwischenzeitlich gelöscht.

In der OTZ gabs nen Artikel dazu:
Anhang anzeigen 1575728

Ich bin zwar nich aufm Bild, aber mein Chef hat freundlicherweise meinen Namen im Artikel markiert.

Aus dem Ganzen hat sich jetzt seitens Maja und mir das Bestreben entwickelt den Forst und die Stadtverwaltung bei Fragen zum Thema Radfahren im Wald zu unterstützen. Und da einzelne Privatpersonen in Gesprächen mit der Verwaltung zu wenig Gewicht mitbringen hab ich bei der DIMB die Gründung der IG Jena angestoßen.
Dabei fehlt jetzt nur noch eine formale Zustimmung innerhalb der DIMB und danach werden die vorhandenen Mitglieder in der Region (Kreis Jena und SHK) imformiert, dass eine IG gegründet werden soll. Danach gibts ne vierwöchige Frist und dann wird die IG Jena gegründet.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand von euch Lust sich einzubringen.


----------

